# Kaufberatung: Heim-Server / NAS



## Shadow_dream (28. Oktober 2015)

Hallo,

ich habe vor mir einen eigenen Heim-Server zusammen zu stellen. Ich hab mich dazu schon ein wenig schlau gemacht und ein grobes Bild davon, was ich mit dem Gerät anstellen will. Was jetzt erstmal dran ist, ist was für Hardware verbaue ich da am besten.




Was habe ich vor mit dem Heim-Server zu tun?

- 24/7: Der Server soll immer erreichbar sein. D.h Ruhemodus und geringer Verbrauch sind wichtig. Das Gerät soll aber trotzdem remote-erreichbar sein, d.h wenn ich am PC die Netzplatte anklicke, sollte sie aufwachen und  lesen/schreiben können. Ein anderer Punkt sind noch Hintergrunddienste.

- Datengrab/Backup: Ich möchte einen großen Speicherplatz für alles mögliche von Altdaten bis zu Videos. Vermutlich wirds ohne Samba nicht gehen, ich will möglichst nahtlos von Windows/Linux darauf zugreifen können. FTP ist da ... naja anders in der Bedienung. Ein Netzlaufwerk ist mir da wesentlich lieber.

- Streaming: Wo Videos sind, wollen auch Videos im Heim verteilt werden. Über Plex, DLNA usw. will ich das Programm auf PC, TV, usw. anschauen können

- Hintergrunddienste: Ich möchte auch einzelne Progrämmchen laufen lassen, wie zB einen Mumble Server, die ich je nach Bedarf installieren/ausführen kann. Ggf. auch eine VM oder sowas.

- Cloud: Ich denke da an OwnCloud o.ä. Ich muss mich da noch etwas einlesen/probieren, aber das krieg ich schon hin.

- TV-Aufnahme: An der Ecke sitze ich noch am meisten dran, scheint aber Programmtechnisch gut machbar zu sein. Im Endeffekt möchte ich TV-Sender aufnehmen und schauen können. Dazu sollte ich erwähnen, dass ich auch eine Live-Übertragung auf einen meiner Monitore senden können möchte. Ob das jetzt über einen eigenen Receiver läuft, oder Kabel->Server->Monitor sei mal dahingestellt. Ich will nur TV gucken und aufnehmen können  
u.U könnte da eine stärkere CPU nützlich sein für transcoding. Wäre toll, wenn sich die Aufnahmen in einem gängigen Format befinden und 
einfach bewegen ließen um zB was auf's Handy zu tun oder Notebook für unterwegs (Keine Piraterie). 

- Zukunftstauglich: Nein, kein "hält mein PC 5 Jahre auf Ultra" - sondern ganz simpel: Ich spiele gern mit meiner Technik herum, probiere das Eine oder Andere, wirf was neues drauf, hau was anderes weg etc. Das heißt ich möchte gezielt ein Overkill system um Luft für meine zukünftigen Anforderungen zu haben. Kein 18-Core 128GB RAM overkill, aber genug um mehrere Dienste parallel laufen lassen zu können und trotzdem Luft zu haben. Dazu gehört simpel nicht sofort alle RAM-Slots zu füllen. So derbe sind meine Anforderungen nicht (wobei ich zugeben muss, dass mich ein kleiner privater Spieleserver schon hin und wieder reizt). 

- Redundanz/Datenintegrität: Ich will ein RAID-Z (ZFS) laufen lassen und in dieser "Server-Box" eine möglichst selbsterhaltende/selbstsichernde Lösung haben. Ja, ich weiß, sicher ist es erst mit externen Backups. Dafür ist gesorgt - ich werde dazu mein jetziges Datengrab/Backup (NAS) einsetzen. Aber für das was Geräte-intern möglich ist, soll es so gut es geht umgesetzt werden.





Ich hab mich mal ein wenig auf Mindfactory umgesehen und ein paar Teile zusammen gewürfelt:

Gehäuse:
1.) Fractal Node 804 mit Sichtfenster Mini Tower
2.) Fractal Define Mini Mini Tower ohne Netzteil schwarz

RAM:
(2x) 16GB Kingston D2G72KL111 DDR3L-1600 ECC

PSU:
400 Watt be quiet! Straight Power 10 
(Viel zu  groß, ich weiß, aber ich möchte viele Festplatten betreiben können und brauche dafür ja Anschlüsse)

UPS:
APC Back-UPS Pro 550 550 VA / 330 Watt 
(Bin eher zufällig auf das gestoßen - Ein Akku gegen Ausfall, mehr weiß ich noch nicht)

Mainboard:
Intel S1200V3RP Intel C226 So.1150 Dual 
(Auf der Intel-Seite wird das Modell als 3RP*L* gelistet. Ich bin nicht sicher, ob es hier das Selbe ist)

PCIe-SATA:
Delock Express 3 Port PCIe x1 Low Profile
(Der ist nur Notfalls für das OS u. Cache *notiert*. Jetzt mal reichen ja die MB Anschlüsse, aber da ZFS  keine Raidcontroler verträgt und wenn die SATA am MB voll sind kann ich das OS immer noch über sowas betreiben anstatt ein neues MB zu besorgen)

CPU:
Intel Xeon E3-1230Lv3 4x 1.80GHz So.1150 

HDD:
(3x) 4000GB WD Red WD40EFRX 64MB 3.5"
(Da ich auch TV-Aufzeichnung plane frage ich mich, ob diese "exotischen" Purple-Platten gut sind)

SSD:
128GB Samsung 850 PRO 2.5" (6.4cm) SATA 
(Für OS und cache: Wieder Overkill(?), dafür hab ich mehr als genug Platz und halten tut sie dann hoffentlich auch laaaaange)

DVB-T:
PCTV Dual DVB-T
(k.a ehrlich gesagt glaube ich nicht, dass der das richtige/beste ist. Aber intern ist schon mal gut! Zur Not )




Meine Frage zu den Teilen ist in erster Linie an das MB gerichtet (aber auch auf die anderen Teile übertragbar):
Das Motherboard verwirrt mich noch am meisten. Es ist das Kernstück und sollte daher gut gewählt werden! Aber bei der Palette an Mainboards verliere ich schnell den Überblick über Funktionen, "zu beachten", und "nützliches".
So auf die Schnelle sehe ich ein paar praktische Sachen bei diesem: Viele PCIe-Anschlüsse (wie ist das mit den Lanes?), 6x SATA (2x 6GBs, 4x 3GBs, was schnell genug ist), USB3.0, passt zur CPU, unterstützt ECC RAM, ... Es ist sicher nicht falsch, aber vielleicht habt ihr da mehr Erfahrung, was so ein Board gut brauchen kann.
Wie ist es eigentlich mit einem Grafikkern? Xenons haben ja keinen. Ist der Server über Netzwerk gut genug erreichbar, dass man darauf verzichten kann? Heißt das, dass ich auf ein GUI verzichten müsste (alte Desktop gewohnheiten  oder könnte etwas wie TeamViewer gehn? )

Ansonsten bin ich noch auf der Suche nach einer guten Linux Distribution um den Laden laufen zu lassen. Ein wenig Erfahrung konnte ich bisher auf openSuse sammeln, ansonsten hab ich DD-WRT auf dem Router laufen, falls das auch zählt  Debian lese ich oft im Zusammenhang mit Servern. Habt ihr da Vorschläge für mich?
Ich hab sonst auch von anderen Systemen wie FreeNAS gelesen, aber da ich jetzt mal so skeptisch bin und bezweifle, dass ich damit alles decken kann, was ich gerne hätte, werde ich wohl auf Linux als Basis bleiben. Weiß jemand, ob eine VM eine denkbare Lösung ist um die HDDs mit FreeNAS zu verwalten?




Ja, ich hab was vor, das sieht man deutlich! Von daher würde ich mic sehr freuen, wenn jemand was dazu sagen kann und Vorschläge hat. Wie gesagt, zur Software gibt es im Netz schon viele Anleitungen für alles Mögliche, aber Hardware ist sehr konkret auf den Nutzen abgestimmt, da will man schon was passendes. Von daher nehme ich gerne Tipps und Vorschläge an!

Danke schon mal für eure Hilfe!
LG


----------



## der pc-nutzer (29. Oktober 2015)

Shadow_dream schrieb:


> Gehäuse:
> 1.) Fractal Node 804 mit Sichtfenster Mini Tower
> 2.) Fractal Define Mini Mini Tower ohne Netzteil schwarz



Node 804, da geht mehr rein



> RAM:
> (2x) 16GB Kingston D2G72KL111 DDR3L-1600 ECC



16 müssten eigentlich reichen



> PSU:
> 400 Watt be quiet! Straight Power 10
> (Viel zu  groß, ich weiß, aber ich möchte viele Festplatten betreiben können und brauche dafür ja Anschlüsse)



Gute Wahl



> UPS:
> APC Back-UPS Pro 550 550 VA / 330 Watt
> (Bin eher zufällig auf das gestoßen - Ein Akku gegen Ausfall, mehr weiß ich noch nicht)



Da muss ich leider passen



> Mainboard:
> Intel S1200V3RP Intel C226 So.1150 Dual
> (Auf der Intel-Seite wird das Modell als 3RP*L* gelistet. Ich bin nicht sicher, ob es hier das Selbe ist)



ASUS P9D-M (90SB0350-M0UAY0) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Günstiger, etwas besser Ausgestattet



> CPU:
> Intel Xeon E3-1230Lv3 4x 1.80GHz So.1150



Gute Wahl



> HDD:
> (3x) 4000GB WD Red WD40EFRX 64MB 3.5"
> (Da ich auch TV-Aufzeichnung plane frage ich mich, ob diese "exotischen" Purple-Platten gut sind)



Eventuell auch die hier: Seagate Archive HDD v2 8TB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST8000AS0002) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland



> SSD:
> 128GB Samsung 850 PRO 2.5" (6.4cm) SATA
> (Für OS und cache: Wieder Overkill(?), dafür hab ich mehr als genug Platz und halten tut sie dann hoffentlich auch laaaaange)



Für das Geld kriegst du auch ne MX200 mit doppelter Kapazität: Crucial MX200 250GB, SATA (CT250MX200SSD1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Abductee (29. Oktober 2015)

Die Seagate Archive ist für RAID ungeeignet.
Ich würd auch die Crucial MX200 der 950 Pro vorziehen.
2x8GB sollte locker ausreichen, 32GB braucht man erst bei bei sehr vielen hungrigen VM`s.

Ich würd unbedingt ein Mainboard mit IPMI nehmen, das macht die Verwaltung um einiges leichter.

CPU:
Intel Xeon E3-1231 v3, 4x 3.40GHz, Sockel 1150, boxed (BX80646E31231V3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
(deaktivier einfach den Turbo, oder setz den Takt runter, die Low Voltage CPU lohnt sich nicht)

Mainboard:
Produktvergleich Supermicro X10SLM+-F retail (MBD-X10SLM+-F-O), Supermicro X10SLM+-LN4F retail (MBD-X10SLM+-LN4F-O) | Geizhals Deutschland
oder
Gigabyte GA-6LXSV Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

RAM:
2x Kingston ValueRAM Server Premier DIMM 8GB, DDR3L-1600, CL11-11-11, ECC (KVR16LE11/8KF) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

HDD:
Die WD RED sind super, da würd ich keine Experimente machen.

PSU:
Das BQ E10 ist auch super.


Bis auf die TV-Aufnahme könnte das alles aber auch ein gutes fertiges NAS.
Hast du so eine Aufnahmefunktion schon in Betrieb?
Es gibt viele Receiver da kann man als PVR-Speicherort ein Netzwerklaufwerk angeben.
http://geizhals.de/synology-diskstation-ds415-a1165383.html
http://geizhals.de/synology-diskstation-ds1515-a1187685.html


----------



## Shadow_dream (29. Oktober 2015)

der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> Node 804, da geht mehr rein


Ja, das spricht sicherlich für dieses Gehäuse! 



der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> 16 müssten eigentlich reichen


Ich möchte beim Betrieb auf RAID-Z (ZFS) setzen, zwecks bestmöglicher Datenintegrität. Da hab ich gelesen man solle mindestens ca 8GB für das System (zB FreeNas) + 1GB RAM je 1TB Festplattenspeicher bereit halten.
Beim jetzigen Setup wären das schon 8+4+4+4=20 GB RAM. Der Server würde mit 6x SATA also bis zu (6x4)+8 = 32 GB RAM vertragen, was das Maximum des Boards ist. D.h wenn's aus welchem Grund auch immer doch nicht reicht, sitz ich da. 
Unsicher bin ich wegen dem genauen verbrauch. 8GB ist schon viel für das OS, da kann ich doch davon ausgehen, dass da dann auch andere Programme darin Platz haben, oder? Am Desktop sind 8GB dicke genug zum gamen, sind Server da anders?
Vielleicht sollte ich bei den Platten gleich auf 6TB Versionen setzen und damit die Latte höher stellen? Wären dann etwa 44GB RAM (=64GB Board)



der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> ASUS P9D-M (90SB0350-M0UAY0) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> Günstiger, etwas besser Ausgestattet


Ah, das gefällt mir schon mal ganz gut! Danke für den Tipp!



der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> Für das Geld kriegst du auch ne MX200 mit doppelter Kapazität: Crucial MX200 250GB, SATA (CT250MX200SSD1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


Die Frage klingt vielleicht blöd, aber wozu brauch ich so viel Speicher? Linux passt in 30GB bequem rein. Geht's dir da um den Cache, oder rein "bang for buck"?





Abductee schrieb:


> Ich würd unbedingt ein Mainboard mit IPMI nehmen, das macht die Verwaltung um einiges leichter.


Ok, das klingt nützlich - da wär ich alleine nicht so bald darauf gestoßen, danke!



Abductee schrieb:


> CPU:
> Intel Xeon E3-1231 v3, 4x 3.40GHz, Sockel 1150, boxed (BX80646E31231V3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> (deaktivier einfach den Turbo, oder setz den Takt runter, die Low Voltage CPU lohnt sich nicht)


Nur mal am Rande: @Stock hat der Prozzi mehr Saft als mein Gaming-PC. Ich hab definitiv lieber zuviel Luft, aber soo hoch, echt? *Kinnlade*
Nagut, wenn ich den erstmal niedrig takte und Undervolte, sollte Verbrauch weniger ein Problem sein. 2x kaufen ist dann auch nicht, wenn's mehr sein muss 



Abductee schrieb:


> HDD:
> Die WD RED sind super, da würd ich keine Experimente machen.


Denke ich auch. WD scheint mir ne gute Marke zu sein. Seagate wird zwar auch gelobt, aber da höre ich öfter von Ausfällen.
Ein wenig erschlägt mich die breite Menge an möglichen "Farbvarianten". Hab mir auch mit Greens überlegt, wegen dem Verbrauch, oder Purple wegen Film-Aufnahmen, aber RED schneidet generell gut ab, darum sollen es die werden. 



Abductee schrieb:


> Bis auf die TV-Aufnahme könnte das alles aber auch ein gutes fertiges NAS.
> Hast du so eine Aufnahmefunktion schon in Betrieb?
> Es gibt viele Receiver da kann man als PVR-Speicherort ein Netzwerklaufwerk angeben.
> http://geizhals.de/synology-diskstation-ds415-a1165383.html
> Synology DiskStation DS1515+, 4x Gb LAN Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


Um mich kurz zu halten: Mein zweit-TV ist, wie ich feststellen durfte, Müll: 200 Aufnahmen Limit (Hallo?!), Aufnahmen an Gerät gebunden (gut, das ist mehr Legislative), viel zu viel Input-lag am PC, fügt sich nicht gut in Eyefinity ein bei meinem Setup.
Jetzt will ich nen anständigen 21:9 an dessen Stelle her tun und damit (oder einem der anderen beiden Monitore) auch TV schauen können. Das heißt auch Programme aufnehmen und möglichst frei im Heimnetz (ggf. auch Mobil) anschauen können.
So n Server wäre natürlich super als Speicherort mit massenhaft Kapazität, jeder Zeit erweiterbar, direkt streamen mit DLNA, Plex,... Ich weiß nur noch nicht 100% wie ich jetzt vom Kabel zur Filmdatei komme.
Mein Schwerpunkt liegt jedenfalls auf: Gängiges Datei-Format, frei verschiebbar/anschaubar (nicht Gerätgebunden), bequem Aufnehmen per Timer und natürlich durch Sender zappen können. 
Warscheinlich werde ich auch ein HDMI-Kabel zum Monitor legen müssen. Also es ist definitiv genug zu tun, auch ohne Server-Verwaltung  Darum freu ich mich über Hilfe beim Server sehr, so krieg ich das easy hin und den Teil mit dem TV krieg ich dann schon noch gebacken!


EDIT:


Abductee schrieb:


> Mainboard:
> Produktvergleich Supermicro X10SLM+-F retail (MBD-X10SLM+-F-O), Supermicro X10SLM+-LN4F retail (MBD-X10SLM+-LN4F-O) | Geizhals Deutschland


Was haltest du vom X10SLH-F?

LG


----------



## Abductee (29. Oktober 2015)

Von wo weg willst du ein HDMI-Kabel zum TV legen?
Der Server wird kein HDMI haben, außer du rüstest eine Grafikkarte dazu.

Da würd ich dem Fernseher lieber einen Media-Player gönnen das du dir die Grafikkarte und das HMDI-Kabel ersparen kannst.
Ich hab für meinen Teil einfach den BD-Player genommen, die können großteils alle auf DLNA-Streams zurückgreifen.
Selbst eine PS3/4/XBox kann das.
Die besseren Player können sogar via FTP deine Filme abspielen und du hast eine Fernbedienung um alles bequem steuern zu können.
Das können aber auch gute DVB-C/S Receiver wo du bequem mit PVR deine Filme/Serien auf dem NAS lagern kannst.
Das würde dir viel Arbeit ersparen wenn du die Funktion nicht im Server integrierst und nur den Festplattenspeicher nutzt.

Noch eine Anmerkung zu der CPU:
Xeon E3-1230Lv3 bekommst du nur als Tray, also nur Zwei Jahre Garantie und kostet ca. 270€
Xeon E3-1231 v3 hat als Boxed drei Jahre Garantie und kostet ca. 250€
Das sind genau die selben CPU`s, nur hat die eine weniger Takt um sparsamer zu sein.
ARK | Intel® Produkte vergleichen
Setz den maximalen Multi auf 2,8GHz und du hast genau die gleiche CPU.

Prinzipiell ist die CPU aber heillos überdimensioniert.


----------



## Shadow_dream (29. Oktober 2015)

Abductee schrieb:


> Von wo weg willst du ein HDMI-Kabel zum TV legen?
> Der Server wird kein HDMI haben, außer du rüstest eine Grafikkarte dazu.
> 
> Da würd ich dem Fernseher lieber einen Media-Player gönnen das du dir die Grafikkarte und das HMDI-Kabel ersparen kannst.


Naja, ich will ja auch Live schauen können und nicht erst alles aufnehmen müssen. 
Der TV soll ganz weg (Platzfresser) und statt dessen ein schicker 21:9 Monitor her. Also einen Receiver brauch ich damit sowieso. Wenn ein externer Receiver auf den Server schreiben kann, ohne dass ich mich mit Gerätebindung, kopiersperre oder so zeug rumschlagen muss, wäre ich sehr froh darum! 
Ich will am liebsten sowas wie ne mp4, die ich wie am PC gewohnt kopieren/verschieben kann und direkt am Haupt-TV oder anderen PCs direkt abspielen kann, auch ohne den Receiver. 

Den Empfänger im Server zu haben hat für mich einen Vorteil: Das ganze System ist ein Paket*. Was auch immer ich tue, solange ich einen Anschluss habe, habe ich TV im ganzen Wohnbereich. 
Als Empfänger könnte ich mir sowas vorstellen:
Hauppauge WinTV HVR-5525 HD - Hardware, Notebooks
und als Software DVBLogic. Das sollte eigentlich genau das sein, was ich suche.




Abductee schrieb:


> Noch eine Anmerkung zu der CPU:
> [...]
> Das sind genau die selben CPU`s, nur hat die eine weniger Takt um sparsamer zu sein.
> [...]
> Prinzipiell ist die CPU aber heillos überdimensioniert.


Das dachte ich mir schon  Aber das ist schon ok, denke ich. Mehr Möglichkeiten für mich!



Abductee schrieb:


> Mainboard:
> Produktvergleich Supermicro X10SLM+-F retail (MBD-X10SLM+-F-O), Supermicro X10SLM+-LN4F retail (MBD-X10SLM+-LN4F-O) | Geizhals Deutschland


Was haltest du vom X10SLH-F? Ist noch n Tick besser ausgestattet.


* Mir geht es da konkret um Ästhetik. Was zusammen gehört soll zusammen sein und nicht wie ne "Notlösung" aussehen, sondern als wäre es von Anfang an dazu gebaut das zu sein was es ist. Was ich absolut vermeiden will sind zB Kabel die ich von innen nach außen schleifen muss um sie hinten ins MB anzustecken (wie es bei USB gern mal passieren kann)


----------



## Abductee (30. Oktober 2015)

Das Mainboard hat keinen Kühlörper auf die Spannungswandler, deswegen hab ich es auch in der Auswahl rausgenommen.
Mit einem Downblower sollte es aber keine Probleme geben. 
Bzw. kann man sich auch selbst kleine Kühlkörper aufkleben:
4 Stück Kupfer VGA-RAM Kühler: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r
COM-FOUR® 9er Set passive Alu Kühlkörper: Amazon.de: Elektronik
Warum Supermicro bei dem besser ausgestattenen Mainboard auf einen Kühlkörper verzichtet kann ich dir leider nicht sagen.

Alternativ AsRock:
ASRock Rack E3C222D4U Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
ASRock Rack E3C224-4L (90-SXG070-A0UAYZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Jimini (30. Oktober 2015)

Shadow_dream schrieb:


> - Datengrab/Backup: Ich möchte einen großen Speicherplatz für alles mögliche von Altdaten bis zu Videos. Vermutlich wirds ohne Samba nicht gehen, ich will möglichst nahtlos von Windows/Linux darauf zugreifen können. FTP ist da ... naja anders in der Bedienung. Ein Netzlaufwerk ist mir da wesentlich lieber.


Für Windows-Clients bietet sich Samba an, unter Linux / Unix würde ich NFS einsetzen.


> - Hintergrunddienste: Ich möchte auch einzelne Progrämmchen laufen lassen, wie zB einen Mumble Server, die ich je nach Bedarf installieren/ausführen kann. Ggf. auch eine VM oder sowas.


Da VMs meist deutlich mehr Komplexität in ein Setup bringen, würde ich mir überlegen, ob du für einzelne Dienste virtuelle Systeme brauchst.


> - Cloud: Ich denke da an OwnCloud o.ä. Ich muss mich da noch etwas einlesen/probieren, aber das krieg ich schon hin.


Ich nutze ownCloud selber seit einigen Jahren und synchronisiere Adressbücher und Kalender zwischen verschiedenen PCs und Mobilgeräten. Dazu synchronisiere ich noch Dateien, welche ich zuhause und im Büro brauche.


> - Zukunftstauglich: Nein, kein "hält mein PC 5 Jahre auf Ultra" - sondern ganz simpel: Ich spiele gern mit meiner Technik herum, probiere das Eine oder Andere, wirf was neues drauf, hau was anderes weg etc. Das heißt ich möchte gezielt ein Overkill system um Luft für meine zukünftigen Anforderungen zu haben.


Die Standarddienste (Dateifreigabe, Printserver, Webserver, vielleicht ein Mailserver) erzeugen keine nennenswerte Last. Bei Spieleservern oder anspruchsvolle Dateisystemen sieht es dann aber anders aus.


> - Redundanz/Datenintegrität: Ich will ein RAID-Z (ZFS) laufen lassen und in dieser "Server-Box" eine möglichst selbsterhaltende/selbstsichernde Lösung haben.


Ich habe mich selber mal für ZFS interessiert, da die Features echt klasse sind. Allerdings scheint ein RAID-Z nicht einfach so erweiterbar zu sein, weswegen es für mich leider nicht zu gebrauchen ist - wenn ich eine weitere Festplatte zu meinem RAID5 hinzufüge, synct es für einen Tag und dann war es das.


> HDD:
> (3x) 4000GB WD Red WD40EFRX 64MB 3.5"
> (Da ich auch TV-Aufzeichnung plane frage ich mich, ob diese "exotischen" Purple-Platten gut sind)


Gut sind die Purple-Platten sicherlich. Ich habe in den letzten 6 Jahren immer irgendwelche Standardplatten in meinen Servern verbaut, in der Zeit ist von ~25 nur eine ausgefallen, was für mich okay ist.


> SSD:
> 128GB Samsung 850 PRO 2.5" (6.4cm) SATA
> (Für OS und cache: Wieder Overkill(?), dafür hab ich mehr als genug Platz und halten tut sie dann hoffentlich auch laaaaange)


Es kommt halt darauf an, was du machen willst. Ein Linux-System wird schon mit 20GB zufrieden sein.
Bedenke zudem, dass die eine SSD, auf der das OS liegt, dann einen Single Point of Failure darstellt. Bei meinem 24/7-Fileserver liegt das Betriebssystem daher auf einem RAID1 aus zwei SSD.
Grundsätzlich ist es meiner Meinung nach aber vernünftig, das Betriebssystem von den "Nutzdaten" zu trennen, indem man es auf ein eigenes Laufwerk / Array packt. Meine Systeme sichere ich zwar auch inkrementell, allerdings lege ich von Zeit zu Zeit Images an, welche sich im Fehlerfall relativ schnell wiederherstellen lassen.


> Heißt das, dass ich auf ein GUI verzichten müsste (alte Desktop gewohnheiten  oder könnte etwas wie TeamViewer gehn? )


Du kannst das System natürlich auch über ein GUI bedienen. Viele Daemons werden aber über Textdateien konfiguriert, wofür du auf kurz oder lang ohnehin in eine Shell wechseln müsstest. Zudem bläht eine grafische Oberfläche das System natürlich kräftig auf.


> Ansonsten bin ich noch auf der Suche nach einer guten Linux Distribution um den Laden laufen zu lassen. [...] Habt ihr da Vorschläge für mich?


Letztendlich ist es Geschmackssache. Ich persönlich fahre mit Gentoo am besten, würde das aber niemandem empfehlen, der unerfahren ist oder nicht viel Motivation mitbringt, sich in Linux einzuarbeiten. Debian ist nicht verkehrt, bietet sich bei deinen Anwendungen (v.a. der Multimedia-Kram) aber nicht wirklich an, finde ich. Ubuntu eignet sich auch gut für Server. Von den anderen Distributionen habe ich zu wenig Ahnung - generell lässt sich aber mit jeder Linux-Distribution ein Server betreiben.


> Weiß jemand, ob eine VM eine denkbare Lösung ist um die HDDs mit FreeNAS zu verwalten?


Denkbar ja. Ein RAID würde ich aber nicht in einer VM verwalten wollen - wozu auch?
Bedenke, dass FreeNAS kein Linux ist, sondern auf FreeBSD basiert.


Shadow_dream schrieb:


> 8GB ist schon viel für das OS, da kann ich doch davon ausgehen, dass da dann auch andere Programme darin Platz haben, oder? Am Desktop sind 8GB dicke genug zum gamen, sind Server da anders?


Wie ich zuvor schon schrieb - die am häufigsten laufenden Sachen brauchen kaum Ressourcen. ZFS ist aber sehr speicherhungrig, das stimmt. 


> Wären dann etwa 44GB RAM (=64GB Board)


Es ist natürlich immer eine Frage des Geldbeutels, aber mir wären 44GB RAM für ein Dateisystem etwas zu viel. 
Der Mehrwert wäre für mich einfach zu gering. ZFS ist ohne Frage ein gutes Dateisystem. Aber mehr als auf das Dateisystem kommt es darauf an, was du aus dem System machst. So oder so musst du dich darum kümmern und es im Auge behalten. Und auch ein RAID-Z kann abschmieren und Daten verlieren.

Ich habe in den letzten Monaten den Eindruck, dass viele hier im Forum ZFS nutzen und empfehlen, weil sie gelesen haben, dass es tolle Features hat und dadurch ziemlich sicher sein soll. Ist auch alles richtig. Aber die Nachteile von ZFS werden dabei häufig ausgeblendet und die zuvor propagierten Features (vermute ich zumindest) nicht in jedem Fall auch genutzt. Und dann hätte es auch ein ext4 auf einem Software-RAID5 getan.

Ich persönlich würde 4 oder 8GB RAM in das System packen, bei Bedarf nachrüsten und das gesparte Geld in eine externe Backuplösung investieren.


> Die Frage klingt vielleicht blöd, aber wozu brauch ich so viel Speicher? Linux passt in 30GB bequem rein. Geht's dir da um den Cache, oder rein "bang for buck"?


"Brauchen" wirst du so viel Speicher nicht. 

Generell würde ich mir nochmal Gedanken machen, was das System in Zukunft machen soll bzw. was du damit machen willst. In meinen Augen ist es nicht sehr sinnvoll, ein System möglichst fett zu konzipieren, nur weil man irgendwann in der Zukunft vielleicht mal Lust haben könnte, an einem Gameserver herumzutüfteln und das System ansonsten nur Daten bereitstellt. Aber auch hier gilt natürlich: man kann mit seinem Geld machen, was man will - und wenn einem diese Möglichkeit viel Geld wert ist, dann gibt es kein stichhaltiges Argument dagegen 

MfG Jimini


----------



## Abductee (30. Oktober 2015)

Shadow_dream schrieb:


> Heißt das, dass ich auf ein GUI verzichten müsste



Ich halte eine GUI für einen enormen Komfortgewinn, speziell mit dem genialen IPMI.

Für einen ernst gemeinten Server würd ich CentOS nehmen, das ist die gratis Variante vom Red Hat Enterprise.
Bei mir läuft wegen der Bequemlichkeit ein Linux Mint Mate.


----------



## BassKing93 (31. Oktober 2015)

Hier wurde ja schon viel gepostet, ich versuche dir jedoch  mal paar andere Ansätze zu liefern, die sonst in den meisten Foren nicht drin stehen...



> - 24/7: Der Server soll immer erreichbar sein. D.h Ruhemodus und geringer Verbrauch sind wichtig. Das Gerät soll aber trotzdem remote-erreichbar sein, d.h wenn ich am PC die Netzplatte anklicke, sollte sie aufwachen und  lesen/schreiben können. Ein anderer Punkt sind noch Hintergrunddienste.



24/7 muss nicht immer gleich 24/7 sein . Mein Server fährt automatisch nach 30 min in Standby, wenn keiner meiner Geräte mehr zugreifen ( geprüft durch  Ip Adressen, oder Datenübertragung < 50 kb/s für meine anderen Geräte Bsp. Smartphone ).
Wenn ein Rechner hochfährt, wird automatisch ein WOL-Signal geschickt, welches den Server aufweckt. Für mein Handy nutze ich ein WOL Programm.

Für den Zugriff aus dem Internet nutze ich die Fritzboxfunktion (Automatischer Start aus dem Internet). D.h. bei Zugriff schickt die Fritzbox ein WOL Signal.
Ich nehme an wenn du dich für einen Server Marke Eigenbau entschieden hast, besitzt du auch halbwegs aktuelles Smartphone. Da wäre auch eine Verbindung via OpenVPN zu einem Router (DD WRT) möglich, von da aus kannst du mitm Handy deinen Server ebenfalls bequem an machen (da dein Handy sozusagen in deinem Heimnetz lokal verbunden ist)....

Aber das nur am Rande... kannst natürlich auch 24/7 laufen lassen. (Kann man auch so schöne Sachen wie Active Domains einrichten, wobei das wirklich ein Overkill für ein Heimnetz ist!)



> - Datengrab/Backup: Ich möchte einen großen Speicherplatz für alles mögliche von Altdaten bis zu Videos. Vermutlich wirds ohne Samba nicht gehen, ich will möglichst nahtlos von Windows/Linux darauf zugreifen können. FTP ist da ... naja anders in der Bedienung. Ein Netzlaufwerk ist mir da wesentlich lieber.


Richtig Samba. NFS nur wenn du die etwas erhöhte Performance von einem Linux Rechner wirklich brauchst.



> - Streaming: Wo Videos sind, wollen auch Videos im Heim verteilt werden. Über Plex, DLNA usw. will ich das Programm auf PC, TV, usw. anschauen können



Emby oder Plex. Ich bervorzuge Emby, da es ein geniales Addon für Kodi gibt und Open Source ist.
Damit geht PS3 Transcoding (DLNA) , Android Transcoding (Emby App) und Streaming an jeden x beliebigen PC (Emby Andwendung, Kodi for Emby oder Webbrowser)
Je nach Gerät entscheiden der Server ob gestream oder transcodiert wird. (Streamen = endgerät muss die power zum abspielen aufbringen, Transcodieren = Server muss die Power aufbringen und in ein für das Gerät verständliche Format umwandeln).
Emby speichert auch Zentral welche Filme angeschaut wurden, und wo man bei einem Film stehen geblieben ist. Meine Lieblingsanwendnung davon ist: Filmeabend, plötzlich drückt sich irgendwas vom Magen ins Gesäß durch. Film anhalten? Niemals. Stream auf dem Handy starten, gemütlich aufs Klo gehen und nichts verpassen.



> - Hintergrunddienste: Ich möchte auch einzelne Progrämmchen laufen lassen, wie zB einen Mumble Server, die ich je nach Bedarf installieren/ausführen kann. Ggf. auch eine VM oder sowas.
> - Cloud: Ich denke da an OwnCloud o.ä. Ich muss mich da noch etwas einlesen/probieren, aber das krieg ich schon hin.


Eine VM würde ich mir nicht antun, für die paar Dienste, in einem Heimnetz meiner meinung nach Overkill, die paar dienste bekommt man auf einem Server gebacken. Meinen Server habe ich 1x eingerichtet, und dieser läuft seit 2 Jahren ohne Probleme. Und das obwohl ich immer wieder Dienste hinzufüge oder entferne.



> - TV-Aufnahme: An der Ecke sitze ich noch am meisten dran, scheint aber Programmtechnisch gut machbar zu sein. Im Endeffekt möchte ich TV-Sender aufnehmen und schauen können. Dazu sollte ich erwähnen, dass ich auch eine Live-Übertragung auf einen meiner Monitore senden können möchte. Ob das jetzt über einen eigenen Receiver läuft, oder Kabel->Server->Monitor sei mal dahingestellt. Ich will nur TV gucken und aufnehmen können
> u.U könnte da eine stärkere CPU nützlich sein für transcoding. Wäre toll, wenn sich die Aufnahmen in einem gängigen Format befinden und
> einfach bewegen ließen um zB was auf's Handy zu tun oder Notebook für unterwegs (Keine Piraterie).


Emby bietet solch ein Plugin an, jedoch ist die Hardware auswahl soweit ich weiß noch überschaubar, jedoch kenne ich mich damit nicht aus, da ich das nicht benötige.
Aber Transcoding und die Art wie Medien präsentiert werden ist genial.
Aber ich denke (Emby) PVR ist das richtige Stichwort.
Für die CPU auswahl:  da kann ich mal auf meinem Intel Q6600 oder Intel i5 2410M (Notebook Dual Core) mal Transcoding mit Emby/ Plex versuchen. Damit hättest du schonmal einen Anhaltspunkt wie viel Leistung du wirklich brauchst.



> - Zukunftstauglich: Nein, kein "hält mein PC 5 Jahre auf Ultra" - sondern ganz simpel: Ich spiele gern mit meiner Technik herum, probiere das Eine oder Andere, wirf was neues drauf, hau was anderes weg etc. Das heißt ich möchte gezielt ein Overkill system um Luft für meine zukünftigen Anforderungen zu haben. Kein 18-Core 128GB RAM overkill, aber genug um mehrere Dienste parallel laufen lassen zu können und trotzdem Luft zu haben. Dazu gehört simpel nicht sofort alle RAM-Slots zu füllen. So derbe sind meine Anforderungen nicht (wobei ich zugeben muss, dass mich ein kleiner privater Spieleserver schon hin und wieder reizt).


i5 und 4 bzw 8 gb ram reicht dicke.

Mein Server ist ein Pentium 4 mit 3 Gb Ram... dieser ist >10 Jahre alt
Emby, Owncloud, MySQL, Samba, FTP, Fail to Bann, SSh, Automatische Backups (Snapshots auf Externe Festplatten).
Alles läuft da drauf, habe ne auslastung von ~20%. Außer wenn Emby mit Transcodieren anfängt, da reicht die Leistung vom Pentium 4 nicht mehr aus. (Bei mir schafft er max 480p @ 2mbps)
belegt wird meist 1gb Ram



> - Redundanz/Datenintegrität: Ich will ein RAID-Z (ZFS) laufen lassen und in dieser "Server-Box" eine möglichst selbsterhaltende/selbstsichernde Lösung haben. Ja, ich weiß, sicher ist es erst mit externen Backups. Dafür ist gesorgt - ich werde dazu mein jetziges Datengrab/Backup (NAS) einsetzen. Aber für das was Geräte-intern möglich ist, soll es so gut es geht umgesetzt werden.



Wozu Raid Z? Wozu ZFS? Ändern sich deine Mediadaten /Daten  so häufig? Greifen sehr viele Leute gleichzeitig drauf zu? Vertraust du keinem Backup? Wie oft hat dir Linux bisher eine Datei zerstört? Klar das gibts. Aber dafür gibts ja Backups... 
Mit Snapshots hat man eine Hauptsicherung. Alle weiteren Sicherungen (je nach Rotierung = Zeitabstand von Hauptsicherungerungen) speichern nur noch die Änderungen auf den Externen Laufwerken. Für ein Media Nas eigentlich Optimal.



> CPU:
> Intel Xeon E3-1230Lv3 4x 1.80GHz So.1150
> 
> HDD:
> ...



WD Reds zeichnen sich durch die höhere Garantie (3Jahre), niedrige Drehzahl, geringe Wärmeentwicklung und höhere Laufzeit aus. Außerdem sind die auf Raids optimiert. D.h. hat eine Platte häufige Lesefehler, so meldet sie sich selber als defekt. Warum? In einem Raidbetrieb ist es nicht sinnvoll wenn eine Festplatte versucht einen Sektor auf biegen und brechen zu lesen, sie würde so die anderen Platten ausbremsen. Deshalb steigt die früher aus.

Andere Frage, warum 3x4 tb? Warum nicht 2x6? Sieht mir nach nem Raid 5 aus.
Okay nächste Frage: Wozu Raid 5 (~Raid Z1) ?
Ist es so wichtig das deine Daten 24/7 immer verfügbar sind? Kannst du mit Ausfällen die bei ~ 2 Tage liegen (Um deine Daten von der externen wieder herzustellen) nicht leben?
Auf was ich hinauswill: 3x4 TB = 3x5 W = ~15 W Verbrauch.
2x6 TB = 2x5 W = ~10 W Verbrauch


Linux kann man so einstellen das Festplatten in Standby fahren können, wenn einzelne Platten nicht benötigt werden. Mit einem Raid (5) geht das nicht, da müssen alle Platten zwangsläufig hochfahren. Bei 2 Platten ok, bei 6 Platten sind das schon 30W. Und das wenn du nur 1 Bild öffnest.



> Meine Frage zu den Teilen ist in erster Linie an das MB gerichtet (aber auch auf die anderen Teile übertragbar):
> Das Motherboard verwirrt mich noch am meisten. Es ist das Kernstück und sollte daher gut gewählt werden! Aber bei der Palette an Mainboards verliere ich schnell den Überblick über Funktionen, "zu beachten", und "nützliches".
> So auf die Schnelle sehe ich ein paar praktische Sachen bei diesem: Viele PCIe-Anschlüsse (wie ist das mit den Lanes?), 6x SATA (2x 6GBs, 4x 3GBs, was schnell genug ist), USB3.0, passt zur CPU, unterstützt ECC RAM, ... Es ist sicher nicht falsch, aber vielleicht habt ihr da mehr Erfahrung, was so ein Board gut brauchen kann.
> Wie ist es eigentlich mit einem Grafikkern? Xenons haben ja keinen. Ist der Server über Netzwerk gut genug erreichbar, dass man darauf verzichten kann? Heißt das, dass ich auf ein GUI verzichten müsste (alte Desktop gewohnheiten  oder könnte etwas wie TeamViewer gehn? )


Wozu ECC? Statt teuren ECC und Mainboard würde ich mir ne weitere Festplatte holen, wo die wichtigsten Sachen nochmals gespeichert werden. Das ist deutlich sicherer.
Xeon... naja habe ich ja schon oben geschrieben.
Netzwerkschnittstelle: 1 Gbit = 125Mb/s. Alles andere was schneller ist brauchst du nicht. Die Netzwerkschnittstelle limitiert hier jede Festplatte. Außer du verwendest den Server in mehreren Subnetzen mit mehren Netzwerkkarten. 
Auf Linux kannst du deinen x-server (=GUI) über SSH weiterleiten. Oder OpenVPN verwenden, oder ne Termiallösung. Jedoch, wie willst du deinen Server installieren? Was machst du wenn du dich nicht mehr via SSH /....  einloggen kannst? Server ausmachen, Grafikkarte einbauen, Server starten und im Terminal / GUI den fehler suchen?



> Ansonsten bin ich noch auf der Suche nach einer guten Linux Distribution um den Laden laufen zu lassen. Ein wenig Erfahrung konnte ich bisher auf openSuse sammeln, ansonsten hab ich DD-WRT auf dem Router laufen, falls das auch zählt  Debian lese ich oft im Zusammenhang mit Servern. Habt ihr da Vorschläge für mich?
> Ich hab sonst auch von anderen Systemen wie FreeNAS gelesen, aber da ich jetzt mal so skeptisch bin und bezweifle, dass ich damit alles decken kann, was ich gerne hätte, werde ich wohl auf Linux als Basis bleiben. Weiß jemand, ob eine VM eine denkbare Lösung ist um die HDDs mit FreeNAS zu verwalten?


OpenMediaVault. Basiert auf Debian.
Autoshutdown, Plex, Emby, MySQL ..... gibts alles mögliche an Plugins. Anklicken, installieren, und bequem von der Weboberfläche aus einrichten.
Samba, SSH, User, ... alles mit paar Mausklicks.
Klar geht auch mit Ubuntu (sehr gut Dokumentiert), oder Debian oder CentOs oder oder oder. 
Aber wozu? Ich nehme die Weboberfläche, und wenn was nicht passt, habe ich immer noch einen Debian unterbau und vollen zugriff auf die Shell.
Mein erster Server war ein Ubuntuserver,  einmal eingerichtet, 1 Jahr ist der gelaufen, und danach schon wieder die einfachste Syntax vergessen. --> Wieder Googlen

FreeNAS hatte ich auch, jedoch ist FreeNAS auf 24/7 ausgelegt. Ein Start dauert ~5 min. WOL und Ruhezustand kann man hier vergessen. Hier brauchst du aber auch keine SSD, da reicht ein USB Stick dicke. 
Anders bei Linux, hier werden viele kleinere Dateien auf die Festplatte geschrieben. Ein SLC USB Stick würde passen oder eine 64 gb SSD.
Geht auch mit nem normalen USB Stick. Bei OpenMediaVault gibts ein Plugin der den Inhalt vom USB Stick in den Ram läd, und beim Herunterfahren wieder zurück kopiert. Hier ist jedoch ein Stromausfall echt bitter. Da dann alle geänderten Daten (auf der "Systemplatte") weg sind. Bei Datenbanken noch ärgerlicher!
Mein Ubuntuserver hat 1Gb benötigt
Openmediavault braucht 3Gb (jedoch liegt auch die Emby Datenbank mit alles Mediainfos (Bilder, NFO, ...) auf diesem Laufwerk.
Selbst für eine Linux Desktop System sind 20-30 GB MEHR als ausreichen.
FreeNAS / NAS4Free sind mit 300mb zufrieden.



> Ja, ich hab was vor, das sieht man deutlich! Von daher würde ich mic sehr freuen, wenn jemand was dazu sagen kann und Vorschläge hat. Wie gesagt, zur Software gibt es im Netz schon viele Anleitungen für alles Mögliche, aber Hardware ist sehr konkret auf den Nutzen abgestimmt, da will man schon was passendes. Von daher nehme ich gerne Tipps und Vorschläge an!
> Danke schon mal für eure Hilfe!


Jop das stimmt. 
Ich möchte dir jetzt wirklich nicht alles schlecht reden. Ich will dich nur dazu animieren nochmal drüber nachzudenken.
Statt Xeon, ECC Ram und 128Gb SSD würde ich mir 2 Nas System zusammenbauen.
I5, 4-8 GB Ram, kein Raid, 24/7 oder so wie bei mir mit Autostandby.
Und dazu ein Mininas mit Celeron oder Atom für ~200€ ohne oder mit Raid 5/6 wenn du wirklich sicher gehen möchtest. Hier ist doch jucke ob ein Backup 2h mehr oder weniger braucht, wobei der Atom eh nur chillen würde.
Mininas so einstellen: Boot on Power Lost. Wenn man ein Backup machen möchte, Netzstecker und Ethernet Anschluss einstecken, Mininas startet automatisch beim einstecken, macht backup über die netzwerkfreigaben, nach fertigstellen automatisch ausschalten. Du läufst dran vorbei oder machst ein IP Check und siehst okay der Mininas ist aus, also wieder ausstecken. Finde ich besser als 5 Festplatten ein und auszustecken.

Übrigens in OpenMediaVault gibts auch ne Funktion um die Systemplatte zu sichern, und damit auch Datenbanken. Hat sich als sehr hilfreich erwiesen bei einem Systemumzug .

Achja habe ich eigentlich erwähnt das ich von OpenMediaVault echt begeistert bin?

Kann dir auch noch mehr zu ECC Ram, ZFS oder FreeNas / Nas4free erzählen und warum ich gerade das nicht zuhause verwenden würde ^^
Wenn du mehr zu Emby / OpenMediavault / Streaming / Transcoding wissen willst, einfach fragen. Mit einem zusätzlichen  Rasp. Pi2 kann man sich eine Entertaiment Plattform schaffen, mit dem man über jeden SmartTV einfach nur noch lachen kann. Mit einer schnellen Internetleitung kannst du Emby Passwortgeschützt ins Internet freigeben. So brauchst du nur noch einen Rasp Pi2. Und hast mit diesem immer und überall Zugriff auf deine Mediathek. Die neidischen Blicke, unbezahlbar.

Und zu guter letzt: Kennst du schon OpenMediaVault?


----------



## Abductee (31. Oktober 2015)

BassKing93 schrieb:


> Auf Linux kannst du deinen x-server (=GUI) über SSH weiterleiten. Oder  OpenVPN verwenden, oder ne Termiallösung. Jedoch, wie willst du deinen  Server installieren? Was machst du wenn du dich nicht mehr via SSH /....   einloggen kannst? Server ausmachen, Grafikkarte einbauen, Server  starten und im Terminal / GUI den fehler suchen?



Deswegen auch das IPMI.
Da lassen sich übers Netzwerk sogar Images einbinden, Bios-Einstellungen vornehmen, etc..


----------



## Shadow_dream (31. Oktober 2015)

@Jimini: Dein Post ist sehr aufschlussreich. Die meisten Sachen leuchten ein und die werde ich in meiner Wahl berücksichtigen. Ich hab nur zu einzelnen Punkten Anmerkungen:



Jimini schrieb:


> Da VMs meist deutlich mehr Komplexität in ein Setup bringen, würde ich mir überlegen, ob du für einzelne Dienste virtuelle Systeme brauchst.


Es ist ja nicht so, dass ich jetzt schon 100% sage "es muss eine VM her". Mir geht's da mehr um den Gedanken "was tue ich, wenn ich etwas nicht unter Linux zum laufen bringe, und auf zB Windows ne Lösung kenne". Sozusagen mir diese Option offen halten.



Jimini schrieb:


> Ich habe mich selber mal für ZFS interessiert, da die Features echt klasse sind. Allerdings scheint ein RAID-Z nicht einfach so erweiterbar zu sein, weswegen es für mich leider nicht zu gebrauchen ist - wenn ich eine weitere Festplatte zu meinem RAID5 hinzufüge, synct es für einen Tag und dann war es das.


Bitte definiere "nicht einfach so erweiterbar". Wie sieht das aus, wenn eine Platte ausfällt, gibt's dann auch solche Schwierigkeiten beim Austausch?
Ich glaube mir geht's da wie dir: Mich interessieren die Features, aber über Erweiterung weiß ich da noch nichts.



Jimini schrieb:


> Denkbar ja. Ein RAID würde ich aber nicht in einer VM verwalten wollen - wozu auch?
> Bedenke, dass FreeNAS kein Linux ist, sondern auf FreeBSD basiert.


Mein Gedanke hier ist, dass ich Linux als Fundament laufen habe. Da kann ich recht frei "herumspielen" und habe definitiv mehr Möglichkeiten, als wenn ich nur FreeNAS installiere. Soweit ich weiß ist FreeNas aber wie ein eigenes OS, das kann ich nicht einfach auf Linux drauf legen, sondern müsste dann dieses in einer VM laufen lassen. Der Vorteil den ich da sehe ist, dass FreeNAS schon sehr gut auf die Verwaltung ausgelegt ist und ich das nicht auf Linux nachholen muss (vorallem da ich jetzt auf der Stelle damit überfragt wäre).



Jimini schrieb:


> Ich habe in den letzten Monaten den Eindruck, dass viele hier im Forum ZFS nutzen und empfehlen, weil sie gelesen haben, dass es tolle Features hat und dadurch ziemlich sicher sein soll. Ist auch alles richtig. Aber die Nachteile von ZFS werden dabei häufig ausgeblendet und die zuvor propagierten Features (vermute ich zumindest) nicht in jedem Fall auch genutzt. Und dann hätte es auch ein ext4 auf einem Software-RAID5 getan.


Wie ich im OP schon sagte: Ich möchte den Server in sich möglichst stabil/sicher aufbauen. (Externe Backups sind klar). Vielleicht übertreibe ich etwas, aber "sicher ist sicher" und "wenn's schon da ist, warum nicht nutzen"?
Hast du schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht, bzw Probleme die es u.U sinnvoll machen ne andere Lösung zu nutzen?



Jimini schrieb:


> Generell würde ich mir nochmal Gedanken machen, was das System in Zukunft machen soll bzw. was du damit machen willst. In meinen Augen ist es nicht sehr sinnvoll, ein System möglichst fett zu konzipieren, nur weil man irgendwann in der Zukunft vielleicht mal Lust haben könnte, an einem Gameserver herumzutüfteln und das System ansonsten nur Daten bereitstellt. Aber auch hier gilt natürlich: man kann mit seinem Geld machen, was man will - und wenn einem diese Möglichkeit viel Geld wert ist, dann gibt es kein stichhaltiges Argument dagegen


Garantiert wird der Server als Datengrab/Cloud/Mediacenter genutzt. Dazu will ich noch TV zum laufen bringen, zusammen mit anderen Kleinigkeiten.
Kleine private Spieleserver sind (nach meiner Einschätzung was Power betrifft) das obere Ende von was ich brauchen kann. Vielleicht fällt noch Stream-Transcoding rein, je nach dem.
In erster Linie heißt das viel Speicherplatz. In zweiter Linie genug CPU-Reserven und ausreichend RAM damit alles läuft wie es soll.



@BassKing: Danke für deinen Beitrag! Du umfasst da einiges, das vorallem praktisch gedacht ist. Das hilft mir sehr einzuschätzen, was ich brauche/will. Praxis ist bekanntlich nicht mit Theorie ersetzbar und das meiste, über das sich stolpere, sind Ideen von der Sorte "hey das kann man machen" und "das ist praktisch und cool". Das alles unter einen Hut zu bringen ist eine Kunst für sich 



BassKing93 schrieb:


> 24/7 muss nicht immer gleich 24/7 sein . Mein Server fährt automatisch nach 30 min in Standby, wenn keiner meiner Geräte mehr zugreifen ( geprüft durch  Ip Adressen, oder Datenübertragung < 50 kb/s für meine anderen Geräte Bsp. Smartphone ).
> Wenn ein Rechner hochfährt, wird automatisch ein WOL-Signal geschickt, welches den Server aufweckt. Für mein Handy nutze ich ein WOL Programm.


Ja, der Server soll 24/7 an der Leitung hängen und erreichbar sein. Nicht 24/7 vollgas laufen. An WOL habe ich dabei weniger gedacht, weil (soweit ich weiß) das mit booten genutzt wird. Im Zusammenhang mit Standby habe ich davon noch nicht gehört. Meine jetzige NAS liegt im Standby bis sich das Netzwerk bei ihr meldet. Ob dabei ein WOL gesendet wird weiß ich nicht. Eingerichtet hab ich mal keines.
Über meinen Router kann ich ein WOL senden, aber da glaube ich nicht, dass ich das per Aufruf der IP automatisch mitsenden kann. (DD-WRT)



BassKing93 schrieb:


> Emby oder Plex. Ich bervorzuge Emby, da es ein geniales Addon für Kodi gibt und Open Source ist.
> Damit geht PS3 Transcoding (DLNA) , Android Transcoding (Emby App) und Streaming an jeden x beliebigen PC (Emby Andwendung, Kodi for Emby oder Webbrowser)
> Je nach Gerät entscheiden der Server ob gestream oder transcodiert wird. (Streamen = endgerät muss die power zum abspielen aufbringen, Transcodieren = Server muss die Power aufbringen und in ein für das Gerät verständliche Format umwandeln).
> Emby speichert auch Zentral welche Filme angeschaut wurden, und wo man bei einem Film stehen geblieben ist. Meine Lieblingsanwendnung davon ist: Filmeabend, plötzlich drückt sich irgendwas vom Magen ins Gesäß durch. Film anhalten? Niemals. Stream auf dem Handy starten, gemütlich aufs Klo gehen und nichts verpassen.


Emby kenne ich noch nicht, Kodi hab ich mich ein wenig eingelesen. Wenn die gut zusammen passen, werde ich mir das mal anschauen. Wegen der TV-Funktion bin ich noch auf diese Software gestoßen: dvblogic.com - Product Dvblink. Zusammen sollte ich damit einiges abdecken können!
Echt cool, was man alles anstellen kann 



BassKing93 schrieb:


> Eine VM würde ich mir nicht antun, für die paar Dienste, in einem Heimnetz meiner meinung nach Overkill, die paar dienste bekommt man auf einem Server gebacken. Meinen Server habe ich 1x eingerichtet, und dieser läuft seit 2 Jahren ohne Probleme. Und das obwohl ich immer wieder Dienste hinzufüge oder entferne.


Wie ich weiter oben gesagt hab: Hier geht es mir in erster Linie um eine Option für Dienste die, aus welchem Grund auch immer, nicht auf Linux aufspielbar/nutzbar sind, wie zB FreeNAS zur Plattenverwaltung - sofern es Sinn macht bzw gut funktioniert das so aufzustellen. 
Falls jemand Ahnung davon hat, dann bitte her mit den Infos  Ich merke selbst, dass es schwumrig klingt und hab absolut keine Ahnung ob das überhaupt geht. Im schlimmsten Fall installiere ich das einfach mal so und schaue was passiert. Wenn's nicht geht formatiere ich alles und mach ne "saubere" Lösung (wie auch immer die dann aussieht).



BassKing93 schrieb:


> Wozu Raid Z? Wozu ZFS? Ändern sich deine Mediadaten /Daten  so häufig? Greifen sehr viele Leute gleichzeitig drauf zu? Vertraust du keinem Backup? Wie oft hat dir Linux bisher eine Datei zerstört? Klar das gibts. Aber dafür gibts ja Backups...
> Mit Snapshots hat man eine Hauptsicherung. Alle weiteren Sicherungen (je nach Rotierung = Zeitabstand von Hauptsicherungerungen) speichern nur noch die Änderungen auf den Externen Laufwerken. Für ein Media Nas eigentlich Optimal.


Sinn und Zweck ist eine möglichst robuste Datenintegrietät innerhalb vom Server. Ich werde deswegen nicht auf externe Backups verzichten, dafür wird meine jetzige NAS herhalten. Der Server soll her damit ich mehr Funktionalität (und im gleichen Atemzug Platz) bekomme.



BassKing93 schrieb:


> Andere Frage, warum 3x4 tb? Warum nicht 2x6?
> [...]
> Auf was ich hinauswill: 3x4 TB = 3x5 W = ~15 W Verbrauch.
> 2x6 TB = 2x5 W = ~10 W Verbrauch


Da ich (Stand jetzt) FreeNAS nutzen möchte, und da von RAM min 8GB +1GB je 1TB HDD die Rede ist, komme ich beim Mainboard mit 6 SATA Anschlüssen und max 32GB RAM mit 4TB Platten ans Limmit.
Gut, ich kann natürlich auch sagen ich baue 4x6TB ein. Das wäre ne Option die sinnvoll sein kann. Danke für den Hinweis 



BassKing93 schrieb:


> Netzwerkschnittstelle: 1 Gbit = 125Mb/s. Alles andere was schneller ist brauchst du nicht. Die Netzwerkschnittstelle limitiert hier jede Festplatte. Außer du verwendest den Server in mehreren Subnetzen mit mehren Netzwerkkarten.


Seit wann braucht es dafür mehrere Subnetze? Ich weiß zwar nicht 100% wie, aber soweit ich weiß, kann man mehrere Netzwerkadapter in Verbindung als einen zum Laufen bringen. Klar, das heißt ich müsste auch die Verkabelung im Netzwerk entsprechend aufbauen - das soll jetzt eher ein theoretischer Gedanke sein.



BassKing93 schrieb:


> Auf Linux kannst du deinen x-server (=GUI) über SSH weiterleiten. Oder OpenVPN verwenden, oder ne Termiallösung. Jedoch, wie willst du deinen Server installieren? Was machst du wenn du dich nicht mehr via SSH /....  einloggen kannst? Server ausmachen, Grafikkarte einbauen, Server starten und im Terminal / GUI den fehler suchen?


Das Board hat eine interne Grafikeinheit. Irgnedwie wird's schon gehn 
Edit: Abductee sagts's schon, IPMI ist die Lösung



BassKing93 schrieb:


> OpenMediaVault. Basiert auf Debian.
> Autoshutdown, Plex, Emby, MySQL ..... gibts alles mögliche an Plugins. Anklicken, installieren, und bequem von der Weboberfläche aus einrichten.
> Samba, SSH, User, ... alles mit paar Mausklicks.


Und noch eine Software auf meiner To-Check Liste!



BassKing93 schrieb:


> Kann dir auch noch mehr zu ECC Ram, ZFS oder FreeNas / Nas4free erzählen und warum ich gerade das nicht zuhause verwenden würde ^^
> Wenn du mehr zu Emby / OpenMediavault / Streaming / Transcoding wissen willst, einfach fragen. Mit einem zusätzlichen  Rasp. Pi2 kann man sich eine Entertaiment Plattform schaffen, mit dem man über jeden SmartTV einfach nur noch lachen kann. Mit einer schnellen Internetleitung kannst du Emby Passwortgeschützt ins Internet freigeben. So brauchst du nur noch einen Rasp Pi2. Und hast mit diesem immer und überall Zugriff auf deine Mediathek. Die neidischen Blicke, unbezahlbar.


Dafür ist dieser Thread da: Ich bin sehr interessiert daran, mehr zu wissen!! Freut mich, dass da jemand so motiviert ist 



Vielen vielen Dank für eure Beiträge, echt klasse was ich hier neues erfahren hab!!
LG


----------



## Abductee (31. Oktober 2015)

Wegen der Mediathek im Internet freigeben liebäugel ich mit der Lebenslangen Mitgliedschaft von Plex.
Das Zeug funktioniert wirklich ausgezeichnet unter Linux und es braucht keine fixe IP um darauf zuzugreifen.


----------



## Jimini (31. Oktober 2015)

Shadow_dream schrieb:


> Es ist ja nicht so, dass ich jetzt schon 100% sage "es muss eine VM her". Mir geht's da mehr um den Gedanken "was tue ich, wenn ich etwas nicht unter Linux zum laufen bringe, und auf zB Windows ne Lösung kenne". Sozusagen mir diese Option offen halten.


Man kann natürlich nie absolut konkret planen, aber meistens kann man zumindest grob abstecken, was die Kiste in Zukunft machen soll. Welche Aufgaben sind am wichtigsten? Was sollte das System auf jeden Fall problemlos hinbekommen? Und was wäre "nice to have", aber nicht notwendig?


> Bitte definiere "nicht einfach so erweiterbar". Wie sieht das aus, wenn eine Platte ausfällt, gibt's dann auch solche Schwierigkeiten beim Austausch?


Mit Erweiterbarkeit meine ich, ob man weitere Laufwerke zum Array hinzufügen kann. Bei meinem Software-RAID unter Linux funktioniert das so: Festplatte anschließen, ggf. partitionieren, zum Array hinzufügen, das Array vergrößern, die Partition vergrößern, fertig. Das Resyncen dauert zwar lange, aber ich kann die Größe des Verfügbaren Speicherplatzes im laufenden Betrieb erhöhen.
Bei einem RAID-Z ist das laut https://serverfault.com/questions/537047/expanding-a-freenas-raidz-pool nicht möglich:


> You can swap out the disks in a RAIDZ. You can't change the number of disks. You can also add another RAIDZ to a pool, but you can't remove a RAIDZ from a pool.


Auf gut Deutsch: wenn du irgendwann feststellst, dass du mehr Speicherplatz brauchst, dann musst du entweder alle Laufwerke ersetzen oder du erstellst ein weiteres RAID-Z. Das ist für meine Begriffe ziemlich unflexibel.

Das Ersetzen bzw. Austauschen eines Laufwerks sollte demnach keine Probleme bereiten. Ich kann jetzt zwar nicht mit absoluter Gewissheit sagen, wie das im Fehlerfall abläuft, aber RAID-Z wäre nicht viel wert, wenn man ein Laufwerk dann nicht einfach ersetzen könnte. Ob das auch im laufenden Betrieb geht, weiß ich aber nicht.


> Mein Gedanke hier ist, dass ich Linux als Fundament laufen habe. Da kann ich recht frei "herumspielen" und habe definitiv mehr Möglichkeiten, als wenn ich nur FreeNAS installiere. Soweit ich weiß ist FreeNas aber wie ein eigenes OS, das kann ich nicht einfach auf Linux drauf legen, sondern müsste dann dieses in einer VM laufen lassen. Der Vorteil den ich da sehe ist, dass FreeNAS schon sehr gut auf die Verwaltung ausgelegt ist und ich das nicht auf Linux nachholen muss (vorallem da ich jetzt auf der Stelle damit überfragt wäre).


Zunächst: FreeNAS ist ein Betriebssystem. 
Inwiefern wäre FreeNAS in deinen Augen besser benutzbar als Linux? Keine Sorge, das soll jetzt kein OS-Bashing werden - ich möchte nur darauf hinaus, dass die Kernaufgaben eines Systems möglichst nicht in eine VM ausgelagert werden sollten (es gibt zwar auch Pro-Argumente, aber die sind in deinem Fall wahrscheinlich nicht relevant).


> Wie ich im OP schon sagte: Ich möchte den Server in sich möglichst stabil/sicher aufbauen. (Externe Backups sind klar). Vielleicht übertreibe ich etwas, aber "sicher ist sicher" und "wenn's schon da ist, warum nicht nutzen"?


Ich betreibe zwei nahezu identische Fileserver, von denen einer nur dazu dient, ab und an die Daten des anderen zu spiegeln. Von daher kann ich dein Sicherheitsbedürfnis ganz gut nachvollziehen 
Grundsätzlich gilt, dass mehr Software die Wahrscheinlichkeit von Sicherheitslücken und Instabilitäten erhöht. Zudem ist mehr Komplexität immer mit mehr Administrationsaufwand verbunden. Es ist also lohnenswert, ein System möglichst simpel aufzubauen und abzuwägen, ob der Nutzen von mehr Komplexität größer ist als der Aufwand, den sie mit sich bringt. Denn die Installation ist schnell erledigt - ein Server neigt aber dazu, genau dann Zicken zu machen, wenn man keine Zeit hat 


> Hast du schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht, bzw Probleme die es u.U sinnvoll machen ne andere Lösung zu nutzen?


Ich habe vor rund 10 Jahren angefangen, mich mit Linux-Servern auseinanderzusetzen. In der Zeit hatte ich glücklicherweise nie wirkliche Probleme, aber EINIGE Situationen, in denen ich wirklich viel Arbeit in ein System stecken musste:
- Stromausfall -> harter Shutdown des Routers -> Dateisystem (ext3) beschädigt
- mein erster größerer Fileserver (RAID6 mit 12TB brutto / 8 TB netto, zig Dienste auf insgesamt 3 VMs) lief ein paar Monate super, bis auf einmal alle VMs abschmierten. Ich kann es bis heute nicht nachvollziehen, aber die Daten der VMs war wieder auf einem Stand von vor ein paar Wochen - irgendwas musste beim Spiegeln der VMs schief gegangen sein. Seitdem nutze ich meine Systeme nur noch nativ und VMs nur noch zu Testzwecken. Vor allem musste ich Updates in der Situation immer viermal installieren - einmal auf dem Host und dann in jeder VM.
- der nächste Fileserver beherbergte alle Daten auf einem großen RAID5. Da ich in der Zwischenzeit den Wert von Image-Backups zu schätzen lernte (ich hatte meinen PC von ext4 auf btrfs umgestellt und nur Probleme), hat mein aktueller Fileserver wieder ein kleines RAID1 auf zwei SSD, auf welchem das Betriebssystem liegt. Eine der SSD hat sich mal "verschluckt", das Synchronisieren war aber innerhalb von Minuten erledigt.

Ich administriere zuhause aktuell drei und in der Uni zwei Server und habe dadurch in den letzten Jahren einige Erfahrungen gesammelt, auf welche mein heutiges Vorgehen zurückzuführen ist:
1. So wenig Komplexität wie möglich schaffen und möglichst keine Experimente wagen.
2. Sicherungsvorgänge so einfach wie möglich gestalten, damit man die Backups nicht vor sich herschiebt
3. Die Aufgaben eines Servers im Voraus möglichst klar definieren und darauf aufbauend planen. Was MUSS er können? Was MUSS er möglichst durchgehend machen? Was kann man zur Not auch auf einem anderen System lösen? Was muss von Anfang an da sein, was kann man ggf. später nachrüsten (-> z.B. Speicherplatz)?



> Garantiert wird der Server als Datengrab/Cloud/Mediacenter genutzt.


Datengrab ist kein Problem, das ist mit das Trivialste, was man machen kann. Was genau meinst du mit "Mediacenter"? Sollen die Daten nur bereitgestellt werden oder auch auf dem System abgespielt werden?


> Dazu will ich noch TV zum laufen bringen, zusammen mit anderen Kleinigkeiten.


TV unter Linux kann schwierig sein. Am besten frühezeitig informieren, welche Hardware wie gut unterstützt wird. Hier unterscheiden sich dann durchaus auch die Distributionen.

Noch eine Bemerkung am Rande: gerne wird in den letzten Monaten das Dateisystem btrfs empfohlen. Die Features von btrfs sind wirklich geil, aber btrfs ist nach wie vor in der Entwicklung. Seit ich vor 2 Jahren auf meinem Rechner extreme Performanceprobleme mit btrfs hatte, bin ich sehr zurückhaltend, was dieses Dateisystem angeht. Denn auch hier muss man abwägen, ob die Features die möglichen Nachteile stark genug überwiegen. Ich möchte ungern ein großes Array plattmachen müssen, nur weil das Dateisystem irgendwann das System in die Knie zwingt. Von den Gefahren wie Datenkorruption oder -verlusten ganz zu schweigen. Daher setze ich bei wirklich wichtigen Systemen auf die Software, die ich gut genug kenne und der ich vertraue. 
Zwar wird btrfs mittlerweile vielerorts schon produktiv eingesetzt und als stable eingestuft, aber ich warte lieber noch ein paar Jahre. Lieber traditionell via rsync und tar sichern, als nach einem Jahr festzustellen, dass Daten hinüber sind. Denn so lange reichen meine Sicherungen nicht zurück 

MfG Jimini


----------



## Genesis-84 (31. Oktober 2015)

Hi, mal zum Thema ZFS. 
Hatte mich da vor 1,5 Jahren beim Serverbau auch mit beschäftigt. Möglicherweise hat sich die Lage mittlerweile verändert, dann bitte korrigieren. 

Die Empfehlung für 1 tb Speicher einen zusätzlichen GB RAM zu haben ist nur ne Empfehlung. Läuft auch mit weniger. Kann dann aber bei vielen gleizeitigen lese / schreib Vorgängen zu Leistungs Einbußen führen. 

Was mich von nem raid z abgehalten hat, es ist in den meisten Distribution nicht nativ. Muss also nachgerüstet werden. Somit können bei Systemupdates auch mal schnell Probleme auftreten. Wie gesagt, können, muss aber nicht sein. 

Zur Erweiterung und Austausch. Defekte Platten kannst du ohne weiteres Austauschen. Wenn ich mich recht entsinne dauert die Wiederherstellung jedoch länger. Raucht dir dann eine weitere Platte ab, sind die Daten weg. Also lieber raid z2.
Und man konnte es nicht wirklich erweitern, du kannst jederzeit die Platten gegen größere tauschen. Aber du kannst nicht jetzt ein raid mit 3 Platten machen und es dann nach und nach auf 6 erweitern. Du kannst dann nur einen 2. Verbund mit 3 Platten erstellen. 

Andere Möglichkeit wäre jetzt auf jeder der 3 Platten 2 Partitionen zu machen. Dann kann man auch später noch erweitern auf 6 Platten mit je einer Partition. 
Allerdings wäre dies ja Verschwendung von Speicherplatz und zum anderen macht es den raid eigentlich sinnlos


----------



## Abductee (31. Oktober 2015)

Jimini schrieb:


> - Stromausfall -> harter Shutdown des Routers -> Dateisystem (ext3) beschädigt



War da bei der HDD der Cache aktiv?


----------



## Jimini (31. Oktober 2015)

Abductee schrieb:


> War da bei der HDD der Cache aktiv?


Meinst du den Cache der HDD oder den Cache des Betriebssystems? Wenn ich mich recht entsinne - das ist bestimmt 8 Jahre her - dann waren die Partitionen mit den default-Optionen gemountet, also auch mit "async". Wobei die Probleme am Dateisystem so umfangreich waren, dass es allein daran eigentlich nicht gelegen haben kann.
Mit ext4 hatte ich aber bislang keine Probleme bei harten Shutdowns (wobei ich mittlerweile eine USV einsetze).

MfG Jimini


----------



## Shadow_dream (31. Oktober 2015)

Jimini schrieb:


> Mit Erweiterbarkeit meine ich, ob man weitere Laufwerke zum Array hinzufügen kann.
> [...]
> Bei einem RAID-Z ist das laut https://serverfault.com/questions/537047/expanding-a-freenas-raidz-pool nicht möglich:
> 
> Auf gut Deutsch: wenn du irgendwann feststellst, dass du mehr Speicherplatz brauchst, dann musst du entweder alle Laufwerke ersetzen oder du erstellst ein weiteres RAID-Z. Das ist für meine Begriffe ziemlich unflexibel.


Ok, dann sollte ich von Anfang an auf 4x6TB setzen.



Jimini schrieb:


> Inwiefern wäre FreeNAS in deinen Augen besser benutzbar als Linux? Keine Sorge, das soll jetzt kein OS-Bashing werden - ich möchte nur darauf hinaus, dass die Kernaufgaben eines Systems möglichst nicht in eine VM ausgelagert werden sollten.


FreeNas ist praktisch "fix und fertig". Es ist ja darauf ausgelegt Festplatten zu verwalten und bringt alles nötige von Haus aus mit. Zumindest in diesem Video von Tek Syndicate kriegt man ein Gefühl für die Einrichtung und da glaube ich, dass ich das gut hinbekomen kann.
Müsste ich auf Linux anfangen, ja da krieg ich die Formatierung der einzelnen Platten hin. Und ... irgendwo da müsste ich anfangen alles im Netz nachzulesen, fehlende libs oder wasauchimmer zu sammeln etc. k.a wie kompliziert das wirklich ist. Vielleicht ist es genau so simpel wie FreeNAS. Da bin ich einfach zu wenig informiert, was mich eben zur Fertiglösung FreeNAS schiebt - und da FreeNAS nicht alles deckt was ich brauche, sollte ich noch ein anderes OS haben. 2OS gleichzeitig? -> VM. So mein Gedankengang.



Jimini schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich gilt, dass mehr Software die Wahrscheinlichkeit von Sicherheitslücken und Instabilitäten erhöht. Zudem ist mehr Komplexität immer mit mehr Administrationsaufwand verbunden. Es ist also lohnenswert, ein System möglichst simpel aufzubauen und abzuwägen, ob der Nutzen von mehr Komplexität größer ist als der Aufwand, den sie mit sich bringt.


Das denke ich auch.
Auslagern könnte ich vielleicht den TV-Tuner. Ein externes Gerät würde es mir erleichtern, an einem PC-Monitor TV zu empfangen (HDMI). Was ich gerade am recercieren bin ist:
- Wie bekomme ich das Live-Signal dann ins Netzwerk (empfangbar für TV, Tablet,...)
- Wie bekomme ich die Aufnahmen in einem brauchbaren Format auf den Server gespeichert
- Wie bekomme ich Timer-Aufnahmen hin, sodass der Receiver sendet und der Server alles bekommt und aufnimmt

Meine derzeitige Lösung/Idee (steht in einem früheren Post) ist ein interner PCIe Tuner, andem ich direkt das Kabel anschließen kann. Als Software würde DVBLogic laufen und *hoffentlich* kann das dann was ich gerne hätte. Ich weiß noch nicht mal ob die beiden kompatibel sind 



Jimini schrieb:


> Ich habe vor rund 10 Jahren angefangen, mich mit Linux-Servern auseinanderzusetzen.
> [...]
> Ich administriere zuhause aktuell drei und in der Uni zwei Server und habe dadurch in den letzten Jahren einige Erfahrungen gesammelt, auf welche mein heutiges Vorgehen zurückzuführen ist:
> 1. So wenig Komplexität wie möglich schaffen und möglichst keine Experimente wagen.
> 2. Sicherungsvorgänge so einfach wie möglich gestalten, damit man die Backups nicht vor sich herschiebt


Von 1.) bin ich schon mal weit entfernt - da ist noch viel Neuland für mich (aber ich bin gewillt es zu versuchen!)
Zu 2.) Auf jeden Fall. Am besten automatisch regelmäßig selbstständig. Am PC mache ich das mit SyncBack, da mache ich eine 1:1 Kopie meiner Ordner auf der NAS. Wenn was abschmiert, kann ich mit einem Satz den kompletten Datenbaum wieder zurückholen. So will ich das auch hier einrichten: Leicht zugänglich, jederzeit Abrufbar, bei Fehlern schnell ausgebessert. Ob das mit Schattenkopien (und was es sonst gibt) auch so geht weiß ich gerade nicht, das nutze ich (noch) nicht.



Jimini schrieb:


> 3. Die Aufgaben eines Servers im Voraus möglichst klar definieren und darauf aufbauend planen. Was MUSS er können? Was MUSS er möglichst durchgehend machen? Was kann man zur Not auch auf einem anderen System lösen? Was muss von Anfang an da sein, was kann man ggf. später nachrüsten (-> z.B. Speicherplatz)?
> 
> Datengrab ist kein Problem, das ist mit das Trivialste, was man machen kann. Was genau meinst du mit "Mediacenter"? Sollen die Daten nur bereitgestellt werden oder auch auf dem System abgespielt werden?



3.) Schritt 1 ist den Datenbaum einrichten. Schritt 2 ist das Mediacenter mit streaming/transcoding. Schritt 3 ist der TV-Empfang.
Also 1 und 2 braucht die selbe Hardware und ist gut in einem Zug machbar. Knackpunk ist der TV-Empfang, daran suche ich mir die Finger wund  
(genauer gesagt referenzen/anleitungen wie einzelne Teile kompatibel sind und was genau passiert - ich will nicht wieder Hardware-gebundene Aufnahmen wie jetzt am TV, sondern "freie" Videos.

Mit Mediacenter meine ich, die Daten sollen auf den Festplatten liegen und von anderen Geräten (TV, PC, Tablet,...) empfangbar sein. Sei es über DLNA, Plex oder OpenMediaVault/Emby w.a.i. Ich hab da verschiedene Formate und nicht alle sind "frei empfangbar", also muss dafür sicher ein Transcoding her.


----------



## Shadow_dream (31. Oktober 2015)

Ich bin beim Suchen noch auf dieses Motherboard hier gestoßen: https://geizhals.at/supermicro-a1srm-2758f-retail-mbd-a1srm-2758f-o-a1088133.html?hloc=at&hloc=de

Es ist insgesammt günstiger als meine jetzige Lösung (SUPERMICRO X10SLH-F + Intel Xeon E3-1231v3) und kommt statt des Xeon mit einem Atom 8-Kerner. Klingt doch auch ok, was meint ihr?


----------



## Abductee (31. Oktober 2015)

Der 8-Kern Atom ist super, den hab ich selber im Einsatz.
Schöner wär der 2750 da er über einen Turbomodus verfügt, ist aber leider auch teurer.
https://geizhals.de/supermicro-a1sam-2750f-retail-mbd-a1sam-2750f-o-a1088146.html?hloc=at&hloc=de

In ITX gäbs mehr Auswahl:
https://geizhals.de/?cmp=1014061&cmp=1040153&cmp=1241652#xf_top


----------



## Shadow_dream (31. Oktober 2015)

50€ für 200 Mhz? Ich glaub das investiere ich lieber in Festplatten.
ITX meide ich, weil die nur einen PCIe-Steckplatz haben. Die TV-Karte würde  den sofort fressen und dann ist Ende der Fahnenstange - dabei braucht die Karte nicht mal so ne große Bandbreite:
digitaldevices.de: Digital Devices Cine CT DVB-T TV-Karte

Also dann wechsle ich mal das Board auf meiner Liste, thx


Edit:
So, ich mach mal ein Update meiner derzeitigen Einkaufsliste, damit wieder etwas Übersicht reinkommt:

UPS:
APC Back-UPS Pro 550 550 VA / 330 Watt

Gehäuse:
Fractal Node 804 mit Sichtfenster Mini Tower

PSU:
400 Watt be quiet! Straight Power 10

RAM:
2x 16GB Kingston D2G72KL111 DDR3L-1600 ECC

HDD:
4x 6000GB WD Red WD60EFRX 64MB 3.5"

SSD:
2x 128GB Samsung 850 PRO 2.5" (6.4cm) SATA (OS - RAID1)

MB:
Supermicro A1SRM-2758F

TV-Tuner:
Cine C/C2/T/T2

TV-Software:
DVBLink for Ubuntu 64x
Kodi
OpenMediaVault (wobei das auch nach einem OS aussieht - Hilfe)
Emby


----------



## Jimini (1. November 2015)

Shadow_dream schrieb:


> Müsste ich auf Linux anfangen, ja da krieg ich die Formatierung der einzelnen Platten hin. Und ... irgendwo da müsste ich anfangen alles im Netz nachzulesen, fehlende libs oder wasauchimmer zu sammeln etc. k.a wie kompliziert das wirklich ist.


Die meisten Distributionen bieten eine geführte Installation an, in deren Verlauf du nicht nur die Partitionen erstellen, sondern genauso auch ein (oder mehrere) RAID anlegen kannst.


> 2OS gleichzeitig? -> VM. So mein Gedankengang.


Dann würde ich aber eher FreeNAS nativ laufen lassen und den Rest, für den du Linux brauchst, in eine VM packen. Sofern das mit FreeNAS geht, das kann ich nicht beurteilen. Aber ein Fileserver in einer VM...mir ist nicht wohl bei dem Gedanken.


> Knackpunk ist der TV-Empfang, daran suche ich mir die Finger wund


Wie soll das Signal denn reinkommen? Falls via DVB-T, so kannst du dir mal den Hauppauge PCTV Systems DVB-T2 NanoStick *290e* anschauen. Der lief bei mir unter Kodibuntu gut, allerdings ist die DVB-T-Abdeckung hier grottig, weswegen ich das Ding nicht wirklich gut testen konnte.


> Mit Mediacenter meine ich, die Daten sollen auf den Festplatten liegen und von anderen Geräten (TV, PC, Tablet,...) empfangbar sein. Sei es über DLNA, Plex oder OpenMediaVault/Emby w.a.i. Ich hab da verschiedene Formate und nicht alle sind "frei empfangbar", also muss dafür sicher ein Transcoding her.


Wenn die Dateien einfach nur auf dem System liegen sollen, dann würde ich die - wenn notwendig - einmal in ein besser nutzbares Format konvertieren und nichts weiter damit machen. 
Meine Sachen liegen alle auf einem einzigen System, auf welches dann die Clients (HTPC, PC, Notebooks, Smartphones, Tablets) zugreifen. Die Sachen werden also dann lokal auf dem Client abgespielt und nicht gestreamt. Ist es das, was du willst?

MfG Jimini


----------



## Abductee (1. November 2015)

Ist das Raid 1 vom OS notwendig?
Ab und zu ein Image sollte eigentlich reichen.
Die 850Pro halt ich für zu teuer.
Da würd ich lieber eine Crucial MX200 nehmen.


----------



## Shadow_dream (1. November 2015)

Jimini schrieb:


> Dann würde ich aber eher FreeNAS nativ laufen lassen und den Rest, für den du Linux brauchst, in eine VM packen. Sofern das mit FreeNAS geht, das kann ich nicht beurteilen. Aber ein Fileserver in einer VM...mir ist nicht wohl bei dem Gedanken.


Ich hab mir mal dieses Video hier angeschaut: Home Server 101: Plex Media, XBMC, FreeNAS, MythTV, ETC.
Hier wird auch ein Server auf FreeNAS gebaut mit einer kleinen Neben-Maschine die auf Mythbuntu läuft und TV empfängt. Nunja, ich würde schon gerne auf einen zweiten PC verzichten, weil der Server hier schon ordentlich ins Geld geht und m.M.n genug Rechenleistung hat um beide Aufgaben zu stemmen. Das Schwierige ist "nur" zwei Betriebssysteme unter einen Hut zu bringen.

Dass es besser ist FreeNAS nativ laufen zu lassen glaube ich auch. Anfangs wollte ich es anders herum, weil ich sicher weiß, dass VM auf Linux funktioniert. Aber wie du sagst: Wenn Dateiverwaltung abschmiert ist irgendwie alles im a*sch. Darum hab ich mich weiter rein gelesen und gesehen, dass FreeNAS Jail unterstützt (was so ähnlich wie VM sein soll). Nach meinem jetzigen Wunsch-Stand brauche ich Linux so gut wie ausschließlich für den TV-Empfang, also kann ich mir gut vorstellen das als VM laufen zu lassen. Ist eher eine Frage der Einrichtung bzw. was möglich ist in einer Jail.



Jimini schrieb:


> Wie soll das Signal denn reinkommen?


Ich habe hier DVB-C, also würde ich auf diesen Empfänger von Digital Devices setzen, weil es ein twin-tuner ist und ggf. gut erweiterbar ist (was ich vermutlich nicht brauche - aber nice to have). Damit sollte ich also Aufnahme und Live gleichzeitig laufen lassen können, oder zwei verschiedene Aufnahmen gleichzeitig, was praktisch sein kann.
Wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe, brauche ich nur einen passenden Treiber, damit der Server das Gerät erkennt, und Mythbuntu kann dann den Rest (Aufnahme, Transcoding, Speichern). Liegt das Video dann mal auf der Platte kann ich die Plugins von FreeNAS nutzen zum verteilen im Netzwerk.



Jimini schrieb:


> Wenn die Dateien einfach nur auf dem System liegen sollen, dann würde ich die - wenn notwendig - einmal in ein besser nutzbares Format konvertieren und nichts weiter damit machen.
> Meine Sachen liegen alle auf einem einzigen System, auf welches dann die Clients (HTPC, PC, Notebooks, Smartphones, Tablets) zugreifen. Die Sachen werden also dann lokal auf dem Client abgespielt und nicht gestreamt. Ist es das, was du willst?


Es sollte zumindest den Zweck erfüllen. Solange ich simpel auf verschiedenen Geräten empfangen kann, ist mir recht schnuppe was im Hintergrund passiert.





Abductee schrieb:


> Ist das Raid 1 vom OS notwendig?
> Ab und zu ein Image sollte eigentlich reichen.


Das RAID1 soll einen Single Point of Failure ausmerzen. Zumindest hat das jemand hier so vorgeschlagen, und ich finde es klingt vernünftig. Fällt die Platte aus muss ich so oder so ne zweite besorgen, da kann ich gleich eine zweite fix und fertig betriebsbereit da haben. Findest du das nicht sinnvoll?



Abductee schrieb:


> Die 850Pro halt ich für zu teuer.
> Da würd ich lieber eine Crucial MX200 nehmen.


Als Argument für die Crucial spricht der doppelte Speicherplatz. Den werde ich vermutlich nicht mal bei der 850Pro füllen können. Von dem her finde ich es egal, weil sie preislich nicht wirklich unterschiedlich sind. (95vs93)
Ich lass es mir nochmal durch den Kopf gehen.


----------



## Jimini (1. November 2015)

Shadow_dream schrieb:


> Ich habe hier DVB-C


Bedenke, dass der Empfang von verschlüsselten Kabelsignalen nicht ohne weiteres möglich ist. Beispielsweise gibt es für Kabel Deutschland noch keine legale Möglichkeit, TV-Signale ohne eine KD-Decoderkarte zu empfangen.


> Es sollte zumindest den Zweck erfüllen. Solange ich simpel auf verschiedenen Geräten empfangen kann, ist mir recht schnuppe was im Hintergrund passiert.


Das ist dann aber ein wichtiger Punkt - wenn die Daten einfach nur bereitgestellt werden sollen, dann kannst du dir den ganzen Streaming-Kram auf dem Server sparen. Dann brauchst du nur Samba bzw. NFS. Alles weitere erledigen dann die Clients.


> Das RAID1 soll einen Single Point of Failure ausmerzen. Zumindest hat das jemand hier so vorgeschlagen, und ich finde es klingt vernünftig.


Ja, das war ich 
Wenn dir die gesparte Zeit für die Neueinrichtung sowie die höhere Verfügbarkeit nach einem Festplattencrash mehr wert sind als ein weiteres Laufwerk, ist diese Lösung sinnvoll.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Shadow_dream (3. November 2015)

Nach weiterem schlau-machen hab ich ein paar brauchbare Infos rausfischen können:

- Anscheinend profitiere ich von einer SSD nicht wirklich. Die könne nur einen kleinen Vorteil bringen, wenn "sync writes" gemacht werden - Stichwort "ZIL". ZIL-Speicher sollte auch klein sein, also 1-2GB. Alles Andere übernimmt der RAM, der auch schnell ist. Außerdem macht der RAM auch alle non-sync writes, womit die SSD aus dem sinnvollen Nutz-Bereich fällt.
- Eine Ähnliche Funktion ist L2ARC, welche häufig geschriebene Daten auslagert. Im praktischen ist der Gewinn aber recht klein - verkürzte Latenz von um die 10 Millisekunden - und damit wohl auch nix für mich. 

-> Ich werde mir erstmal die SSDs sparen. Ich kann sie immer noch nachrüsten, falls ich sie später doch noch brauche.


TV-Aufnahme:
Nach dieser Anleitung sollte es möglich sein MythTV in eine Jail zu bekommen. Von dort aus sollte es nicht mehr all zu schwer sein den TV-Tuner lesbar zu bekommen und Daten zu speichern.
Das ist schon mal ne echt geniale Nachricht! Das heißt neben etwas Fummelei steht dem Erfolg (hoffentlich) nichts mehr im Wege! 
(Der ausgesuchte Tuner unterstützt MythTV explizit, also sollte es wirklich keine große Hürde sein)



Motherboard:
Im moment habe ich ja das SRM-2758F in Planung. Im Großen und Ganzen gefällt es mir, nur macht mir eine Planung noch Kopfzerbrechen: 

- Die zwei PCIe Anschlüsse, die recht kurz sind (x8 und x4). Das hat folgenden Grund: Da eines meiner Zielgeräte zum Abspielen von Medien ein reiner Monitor ist (= kein lan, kein menü, nix), könnte ich dort nur dann ein Video/Audio-Signal hinschicken, wenn a) der PC mitläuft, oder b) ein RaspPi2 oder c) Der Server über eine Grafikschnittstelle (DP, HDMI) verbunden ist.

a) finde ich nicht so ideal. Es wäre ne funktionierende Lösung, aber wenn's geht würde ich das gern vermeiden.

b) Ich versuch's mit nem RaspPi2 und hoffe dass der genug Saft hat. 

c) Sofern ich MythTV in der Jail auch grafisch zum laufen bekomme, könnte ich über eine kleine GraKa das Bild senden. Steuern müsste über Smartphone gehn (was akzeptabler ist als a). Allerdigns will die kleine (AMD) Graka R5 230 einen x16 slot. (NVidia hat zwar kleinere, aber ich möchte diesen Laden nicht unterstützen.)
Alternativ könnte ich auch zu einem anderen Board greifen, wie dem SLH-F (Herstellerseite). Dazu ein guter Xeon 12xx v3, das gibt bis zu 4x mehr Rechenkraft. Aber dieses Board unterstützt "nur" 32GB RAM. An sich genug, nur in der (theoretischen) max. konfiguration von 6x6TB im RAID-Z2 kommt das gerade mal an die min-specs ran. So oft wie ich im Zusammenhang mit ZFS über das Wort "more RAM" gestoßen bin, trau ich dem nicht mehr 
Meine Frage: Kennt zufällig einer ein ähnliches Board mit 64GB RAM support? Supermicro scheint keines zu haben. Intel's SLH-F ist zwar offiziell auf 32 GB limitiert, aber laut Mindfactory sind es bis zu 64 GB, auch bestätigt von einem dubiosen Kommentar auf der selben Seite. (??)
Habt ihr zufällig ne Idee?

Ich werde erstmal den Server mit 4TB Platten füllen, das gibt mir erstmal mehr als genug Platz und RAM reicht auch dicke. Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass es die nächsten Jahre reicht! Ich stelle die Frage nach nem Motherboard eher vorsorglich, falls jemand zufällig eines kennt, dass meine (übertriebenen?) Sorgen deckt.


----------



## BassKing93 (3. November 2015)

Shadow_dream schrieb:


> Mein Gedanke hier ist, dass ich Linux als Fundament laufen habe. Da kann ich recht frei "herumspielen" und habe definitiv mehr Möglichkeiten, als wenn ich nur FreeNAS installiere. Soweit ich weiß ist FreeNas aber wie ein eigenes OS, das kann ich nicht einfach auf Linux drauf legen, sondern müsste dann dieses in einer VM laufen lassen. Der Vorteil den ich da sehe ist, dass FreeNAS schon sehr gut auf die Verwaltung ausgelegt ist und ich das nicht auf Linux nachholen muss (vorallem da ich jetzt auf der Stelle damit überfragt wäre).



Naja Spielereien würde ich immer in einer VM auf dem Client machen, und dann auf den Server übertragen 



Shadow_dream schrieb:


> Ja, der Server soll 24/7 an der Leitung hängen und erreichbar sein. Nicht 24/7 vollgas laufen. An WOL habe ich dabei weniger gedacht, weil (soweit ich weiß) das mit booten genutzt wird. Im Zusammenhang mit Standby habe ich davon noch nicht gehört. Meine jetzige NAS liegt im Standby bis sich das Netzwerk bei ihr meldet. Ob dabei ein WOL gesendet wird weiß ich nicht. Eingerichtet hab ich mal keines.
> Über meinen Router kann ich ein WOL senden, aber da glaube ich nicht, dass ich das per Aufruf der IP automatisch mitsenden kann. (DD-WRT)



Davor hab ich mit meiner App ein WOL Paket übers das Internet geschickt. Dort kann man einen Port einstellen. z.B. 12000 und in deinem Router diesen Port auf 9 oder 255 weiterleiten.




Shadow_dream schrieb:


> Emby kenne ich noch nicht, Kodi hab ich mich ein wenig eingelesen. Wenn die gut zusammen passen, werde ich mir das mal anschauen. Wegen der TV-Funktion bin ich noch auf diese Software gestoßen: dvblogic.com - Product Dvblink. Zusammen sollte ich damit einiges abdecken können!
> Echt cool, was man alles anstellen kann


Jo das Stimmt. Gibt aber noch HDHomeRun. Denke aber das deine Karte die du jetzt ich denk mal gekauft hast auch gehen wird. Musst da halt mal schauen wie das sich auf nem Server verhält. Muss ja nich umbedingt von Emby / Plex unterstützt werden, wobei das ja nice to have ist 



Shadow_dream schrieb:


> Wie ich weiter oben gesagt hab: Hier geht es mir in erster Linie um eine Option für Dienste die, aus welchem Grund auch immer, nicht auf Linux aufspielbar/nutzbar sind, wie zB FreeNAS zur Plattenverwaltung - sofern es Sinn macht bzw gut funktioniert das so aufzustellen.





Spoiler



Naja was soll ich dazu sagen 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







Shadow_dream schrieb:


> Sinn und Zweck ist eine möglichst robuste Datenintegrietät innerhalb vom Server. Ich werde deswegen nicht auf externe Backups verzichten, dafür wird meine jetzige NAS herhalten. Der Server soll her damit ich mehr Funktionalität (und im gleichen Atemzug Platz) bekomme.
> 
> Da ich (Stand jetzt) FreeNAS nutzen möchte, und da von RAM min 8GB +1GB je 1TB HDD die Rede ist, komme ich beim Mainboard mit 6 SATA Anschlüssen und max 32GB RAM mit 4TB Platten ans Limmit.
> Gut, ich kann natürlich auch sagen ich baue 4x6TB ein. Das wäre ne Option die sinnvoll sein kann. Danke für den Hinweis
> ...



Na gut das ganze kann man schon machen, hier ist nur Geld die Grenze. Wie gesagt finde ich nach wie vor das ECC Ram sowie ZFS für eine Heimnetz nicht notwendig ist. 
Sobald ein Server voll eingerichtet ist, werden Dienste selten hinzugefügt / geändert. Der Zugriff erfolgt fast nur im Heimnetz. Naja wie hoch schätzt du den die Wahrscheinlichkeit ein das genau hier ein fehler passiert?

Ich mein ist Nice to Have, aber notwendig ist es nicht... kann in nem Multibetrieb anders aussehen. Die C't / Heise arbeiten z.B. damit.
Dort herrschen aber DEUTLICH andere Anforderungen.

Naja mehrere Subnetze braucht man nicht umbedingt, aber ich nehme an im Heimnetz hast du jetzt nicht umbedingt Business-Switche & mehrere Leitungen für 2-5 Clients




Abductee schrieb:


> Wegen der Mediathek im Internet freigeben liebäugel ich mit der Lebenslangen Mitgliedschaft von Plex.
> Das Zeug funktioniert wirklich ausgezeichnet unter Linux und es braucht keine fixe IP um darauf zuzugreifen.



Geht mit Plex und Emby gleichermaßen. SSL (Https Port nach draußen geben und gut ist) 
Alternativ bei Emby gibts auch ne Supporter Version die 90€ und nicht 150€ (Plex) kostet. So muss man nicht mal mit DynDNS hantieren, sondern hat seine eigenen Logindaten. (Gilt für Emby / Plex)



Shadow_dream schrieb:


> FreeNas ist praktisch "fix und fertig". Es ist ja darauf ausgelegt Festplatten zu verwalten und bringt alles nötige von Haus aus mit. Zumindest in diesem Video von Tek Syndicate kriegt man ein Gefühl für die Einrichtung und da glaube ich, dass ich das gut hinbekomen kann.
> Müsste ich auf Linux anfangen, ja da krieg ich die Formatierung der einzelnen Platten hin. Und ... irgendwo da müsste ich anfangen alles im Netz nachzulesen, fehlende libs oder wasauchimmer zu sammeln etc. k.a wie kompliziert das wirklich ist. Vielleicht ist es genau so simpel wie FreeNAS. Da bin ich einfach zu wenig informiert, was mich eben zur Fertiglösung FreeNAS schiebt - und da FreeNAS nicht alles deckt was ich brauche, sollte ich noch ein anderes OS haben. 2OS gleichzeitig? -> VM. So mein Gedankengang.



Paar Bilder ^^....
Was mir hier einfach gefällt ist das Angebot an Plugins. Viele Programme die sehr nützlich sind habe ich erst durch diese Plugin-Verwaltung kennen gelernt.


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Man beachte die Laufleiste rechts bei den Plugins.
Die Sicherungsfunktion zeigt jede erdenkliche möglichkeit ein Backup zu fahren und wieder herzustellen.
Deshalb brauche ich kein Raid 1. Mein System wird über 3 Platten automatisch gesichert. Meistens am Wochende.



			
				Shadow_dream schrieb:
			
		

> Das denke ich auch.
> Auslagern könnte ich vielleicht den TV-Tuner. Ein externes Gerät würde es mir erleichtern, an einem PC-Monitor TV zu empfangen (HDMI). Was ich gerade am recercieren bin ist:
> - Wie bekomme ich das Live-Signal dann ins Netzwerk (empfangbar für TV, Tablet,...)
> - Wie bekomme ich die Aufnahmen in einem brauchbaren Format auf den Server gespeichert
> ...



Hol dir Plex / Emby und schau in den Einstellungen. HDHomerun soll ganz gut laufen. Bei Emby gibts Möglichkeiten zur Aufnahme und zur Automatischen Sortierung.



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Zusätzlich zeigt mir Emby noch folgendes an: HDHomerun, M3U Playlist (hat glaube ich sogar deine TV-Karte, wenn ich richtig gegooglt habe, sowie Schedules Direct (IP TV Dienst)



Shadow_dream schrieb:


> Ich hab mir mal dieses Video hier angeschaut: Home Server 101: Plex Media, XBMC, FreeNAS, MythTV, ETC.
> Hier wird auch ein Server auf FreeNAS gebaut mit einer kleinen Neben-Maschine die auf Mythbuntu läuft und TV empfängt. Nunja, ich würde schon gerne auf einen zweiten PC verzichten, weil der Server hier schon ordentlich ins Geld geht und m.M.n genug Rechenleistung hat um beide Aufgaben zu stemmen. Das Schwierige ist "nur" zwei Betriebssysteme unter einen Hut zu bringen.
> 
> Dass es besser ist FreeNAS nativ laufen zu lassen glaube ich auch. Anfangs wollte ich es anders herum, weil ich sicher weiß, dass VM auf Linux funktioniert. Aber wie du sagst: Wenn Dateiverwaltung abschmiert ist irgendwie alles im a*sch. Darum hab ich mich weiter rein gelesen und gesehen, dass FreeNAS Jail unterstützt (was so ähnlich wie VM sein soll). Nach meinem jetzigen Wunsch-Stand brauche ich Linux so gut wie ausschließlich für den TV-Empfang, also kann ich mir gut vorstellen das als VM laufen zu lassen. Ist eher eine Frage der Einrichtung bzw. was möglich ist in einer Jail.
> ...


XMBC = Kodi. Jedoch finde ich das Plex Plugin Plexbmc nicht sehr gelungen. Das war einer der Hauptgründe warum ich mich gegen Plex entschieden habe. Plex hat jedoch auch ein eigenes Client Programm.
Sonst cooles Video habs mir auch mal markiert. Mein Serveroverkill kommt nämlich sobald Skylake bisschen günstiger wird 

Naja Plex / Emby können das. Für Metainformationen muss man sich dann aber ne gute Strategie entwickeln, um alle Daten dort einzuspeisen. Ist nicht notwendig. Aber sobald man ein paar Filme damit versehen hat, und dann die anderen ausgeraut / mit hässligen Dateinamen sieht, fühlt man sich einfach nur schäbig 

So sieht mein Willkommens Bildschirm aus: Der grüne Balken zeigt an wo ich stehen geblieben bin. Das ist der Browser Zugang. App und Kodi bieten ähnliche Features.


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Es werden noch deutlich mehr Sachen angezeigt. Jedoch ist es schwer ein 2x 24 Zoll Bild in ein Forum zu zwängen 

So sieht ein Film / Show aus. Wie gesagt einfach probieren..


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







Shadow_dream schrieb:


> Das RAID1 soll einen Single Point of Failure ausmerzen. Zumindest hat das jemand hier so vorgeschlagen, und ich finde es klingt vernünftig. Fällt die Platte aus muss ich so oder so ne zweite besorgen, da kann ich gleich eine zweite fix und fertig betriebsbereit da haben. Findest du das nicht sinnvoll?
> 
> Als Argument für die Crucial spricht der doppelte Speicherplatz. Den werde ich vermutlich nicht mal bei der 850Pro füllen können. Von dem her finde ich es egal, weil sie preislich nicht wirklich unterschiedlich sind. (95vs93)
> Ich lass es mir nochmal durch den Kopf gehen.


Raid 1 Kann man schon machen, je nachdem wie wichtig dir die Ausfallzeit ist.
Die Pro würde ich jedoch nicht nehmen, eher die Evo oder vergleichbares.
Die Evo ist zwar langsamer, aber erst wenn der ~3Gb große Puffer verbraucht ist.  Davor ist die gleich schnell. Beim Booten braucht man niedrige Zugriffszeiten.
D.h. du wirst den Unterschied nur beim Kopieren von Daten merken.


Ansonsten meine Meinung:
Warum Openmediavault MIR besser gefällt als FreeNas:
- Ich habe ein Debian unterbau
- Ich habe ebenfalls eine GUI
- Gefällt mir Open... nicht mehr kann ich zu jeden anderem Linux wechseln ohne meine Daten/Einstellungen umsatteln zu müssen
- Ich kenne mich Null mit FreeBsd aus
- Die Bootzeiten / Standby Einstellungen sind deutlich besser
- Die Einstellungsvielfalt / Plugins gefallen mir sehr gut
- Die Community ist der Hammer

Siehe Bsp. Link unten

Warum ich Emby besser als Plex finde:
- Mehr Einstellungsmöglichkeiten (Aber auch komplizierter zum einrichten)
- "Natives" Kodi Addon
- Open Source
- Gute Community
- Der Skin gefällt mir besser
- Plugins

Warum Plex trotzdem nicht schlecht ist:
- Einfach zum einrichten (Dafür weniger Einstellungsmöglichkeiten)
- PS3 Programm aus dem Store (meine PS3 erkennt Emby "nur" über DLNA)
- Eigentlich selbe Features wie Emby 
- Größere Verbreitung

Mit Emby in Verbindung mit Openmediavault hatte ich jedoch mehr Probleme als mit Plex siehe hier:


Spoiler



http://forums.openmediavault.org/in...ine-Videos-ab-zeigt-keine-Bilder-an/?pageNo=1



Beachtet wie gut mir im Openmediavault forum geholfen wurde.

Auf Ubuntu hatte ich z.b. keine Probleme mit Emby. Aber gut das man ja ein Debianunterbau hat und nicht an Plugins gebunden ist 
So habe ich einfach Emby "normal" installiert und alle Probleme waren weg. Btw. das Problem kam durch meine CPU (Pentium 4, 3 GHZ) zustande.

Edit:
Meine Beurteilung habe ich vor 2 Jahr getroffen und mir war sehr wichtig das WOL + Standby funktioniert. Da hatte ich mir FreeNas Probleme.
Würde ich heute ein neues System in Betrieb nehmen, würde ich beide probieren.

hier zwei bebilderte Anleitungen:
http://www.technikaffe.de/anleitung...te_installation_schritt_fuer_schritt_erklaert
http://www.technikaffe.de/anleitung...guration_von_openmediavault_inkl._wake_on_lan

so sieht man schon die groben Unterschiede.
Dort gibt es auch paar Nas Kaufempfehlungen.
Nicht wundern das beinnahe jedes NAS ein ASROCK Mainboard hat. Er hat Connections dazu. Trotzdem find ich die Systeme zur Orientierung sehr gut. Vor allem da alles mit Stromverbrauch dokumentiert wird.


----------



## Jimini (3. November 2015)

Shadow_dream schrieb:


> Anscheinend profitiere ich von einer SSD nicht wirklich. Die könne nur einen kleinen Vorteil bringen, wenn "sync writes" gemacht werden - Stichwort "ZIL". ZIL-Speicher sollte auch klein sein, also 1-2GB. Alles Andere übernimmt der RAM, der auch schnell ist. Außerdem macht der RAM auch alle non-sync writes, womit die SSD aus dem sinnvollen Nutz-Bereich fällt.


Den Unterschied zwischen SSD und HDD wirst du nur beim Booten sowie Kopieren, Löschen, Erstellen, Suchen etc. von Dateien spüren. Zudem sind SSD sparsamer und kühler.


> Motherboard:
> Im moment habe ich ja das SRM-2758F in Planung.


Wahrscheinlich habe ich nur nicht aufmerksam genug mitgelesen, aber welches für dieses Szenario relevante Killerfeature hat dieses Board, was einen Preis von fast 400 € rechtfertigt? Ist es die Unterstützung von 64GB RAM?


> b) Ich versuch's mit nem RaspPi2 und hoffe dass der genug Saft hat.


Wenn du ansonsten wegen des einen Monitors gezungen wärst, Medien auf dem Server abzuspielen und dann an den Monitor weiterzureichen, dann würde ich mir auf jeden Fall einen Raspi anschaffen. Das würde das Server-Setup nicht nur deutlich vergünstigen, sondern auch erheblich vereinfachen.
Ich persönlich mache es mittlerweile so, dass ich stets versuche, Daten zentral zu halten, rechenaufwändige Sachen aber auf die Clients zu verlagern, damit mein Server nicht zu viele verschiedene Sachen machen muss, sondern möglichst Däumchen dreht und sich um die wichtigen Aufgaben kümmert.

Ich würde mir nochmal gut durch den Kopf gehen lassen, ob du so sehr auf die Features von ZFS angewiesen bist, dass du dafür ein Mainboard für 400 € und 64 GB RAM anschaffen willst. So wie ich das sehe, wären das 500 € Mehrkosten nur für die Möglichkeit, ZFS mit seinen Features nutzen zu können. Für den Preis kannst du dir ja fast schon ein identisches System hinstellen, auf welches du deine Daten spiegelst. 

MfG Jimini


----------



## Abductee (3. November 2015)

Punkt B + C

Ich würd immer noch mit einem Receiver direkt auf das NAS speichern.
Einfach, hat eine Fernbedienung, keine Grafikkarte oder Raspberry notwendig.

Dreambox DM500 HD V2 Satelliten-Receiver (DVB-S2, Ethernet) schwarz: Amazon.de: Heimkino, TV & Video
oder
Dreambox DM500 Kabelreceiver (HD, DVB-C/T, V2) schwarz: Amazon.de: Heimkino, TV & Video

Ansonsten kann eigentlich jeder bessere DVD- oder BD-Player Streams abspielen.
Ein Raspberry könnte das nur besser in dem er über FTP darauf zugreift.


----------



## drchef (3. November 2015)

Hat hier denn jemand überhaupt schonmal mit beiden Systemen gearbeitet?
OpenMediaVault > FreeNAS. Der Unterschied ist gewaltig.

FreeNAS verliert seit Jahren Features und an Softwarequalität. Liegt daran, dass der Hauptentwickler vor Jahren gegangen ist. Er hat OpenMediaVault gegründet. Das beste OS wenn man mit großen Platten hantiert.

Ok, da FreeNAS ein BSD ist, kann es nativ ZSF. Aber ist das wirklich wichtig? Standard Software-Raid tuts doch auch. Dann sparst du dir auch noch das Geld für die 100000GB Ram  . Ohne ZFS wirst du niemals mehr als 2 GB Ram belegen. Abgesehen davon: Raid ist für Datenverfügbarkeit und hat im privat Bereich nichts zu suchen (Verfügbarkeit kann nicht so wichtig sein, sonst würde nicht 5 Tage hier erstmal diskutiert werden  ). Ein Backup kann das gleiche wie Raid, dafür noch viel mehr inkl. der Snapshotfunktion.

OpenMediaVault ist ein Debian stable mit vorkonfigurierter Weboberfläche == komplettes Server OS. Du kannst über die Repos jede erdenkliche Software nachinstallieren inkl. Grafischer Oberflächen. Gut möglich, dass du FreeNAS auf moderner HW garnicht sauber zu laufen bekommst.

Für deinen Server ist OpenMediaVault das beste sag ich 

Übrigends für alle deine Einsatzzwecke wacht die CPU nichtmal auf. Hier könnte man Geld sparen 
Irgendwann ist mal das Wort "transcoding" gefallen. Hier ist natürlich CPU Leistung nötig aber ich persönlich würde lieber länger warten als ewig viel Geld für eine CPU auszugeben nur damit man mal etwas transcoden kann.


----------



## BassKing93 (3. November 2015)

@  Abductee
für dieses Geld kann mich sich nen HTPC zusammen bauen und Windows / Linux drauf laufen lassen. Für die die gerne Basteln und sich mit der Materie auskennen optimal.
Wobei auskennen relativ ist.
Mit dem Rasp. / jeden anderen HTPC kann man surfen, Emails checken, via Netzfreigabe auf den Server drauf zu greifen, DLNA/ Stream nutzen, ...
Mir ist der Rasp. lieber, aber jedem das seine.
@  Jimini & drchef
Genau das versuche ich die ganze Zeit mit meinen langen Posts zu sagen 

Ansonsten: 
Für das Transcoding was hier angesprochen wird, braucht man schon bissle Leistung. Kann man sich wie "transcoding on the fly" vorstellen.
D.h. der Server übersetzt den Videostream in ein für den Client verständliches Format.

Ich weiß nicht warum viele immer nur via Netzfreigabe Inhalte an Clients freigeben wollen und sogar empfehlen. Und das selbst wenn es eindeutig in Richtung Multimediazentrale geht.  Das ist doch total unflexibel. Sollte ein entsprechendes (evtl. neues??) Format nicht unterstützen was dann? Neuen Client holen? BR-Player wegschmeißen und neuen kaufen? Super!
Vor allem so kann man auf seine Mediathek über das Internet zugreifen. Dank Transcoding kann man die Qualität an die Leitung anpassen.

Der Rasp. Pi 1 war übrigens schon stark genug für 1080p Videos. 
Der Rasp Pi2 ist sogar für Windows 10 stark genug. Ich will nicht wissen wie man damit arbeitet, aber es geht.

Ganz toll finde ich das Wort Streaming. Da weiß man sofort ob die Inhalte über DLNA, Netzfreigabe, Transcoding, übers Internet oder vom Mars abgespielt werden.

Edit:
Habe nun mal Testweise nen Emby Server auf dem  Intel i5 2410M und dem Q6600 aufgesetzt.

Ich habe nur 1080p getestet mit 2 Filmen und folgenden Geräten: PS3, Android Handy/App, Webbrowser
Intel i5 2410M (Notebook CPU) aus dem Jahr 2011:
bis 3 Streams (Client Decodiert): keine Nennenswerte Auslastung
3 Streams + 1 Transcoden: Alle laufen
2x Transcoden: Es tauchen ruckler auf.
3x Transcoden: kann man nicht mehr anschauen
2x Transcoden + 1 Stream: Nur Stream läuft ohne Probleme, andere Ruckeln

Q6600:
2x Transcoden: kein Problem
3x Transcoden: PS3 hat Probleme, die beiden anderen laufen ohne Probleme weiter

Zusammenfassung:
Ich habe immer die gute Qualität gewählt. 1080p @ 20mbps. Das ist Bluray Qualität (naja zwischen 20 - 40 mbps ist blueray Qualität).
1x Transcoden: CPU schießt auf 100%
Der Q6600 hatte mit 2x Transcoden null Probleme (obwohl die CPU schon auf 100% war). Erst die PS3 machte ihm zu schaffen.
Stellte man die Qualtät vom Handy und Webbrowser runter (auf 720p @ 4 mbps), so liefen alle 3 Filme ohne Ruckler.
Mein PC durfte man jedoch nicht mehr anfassen. Sobald man da ein Programm aufgemacht hat, resultierte das in ruckler. Gut es läuft auch Windows drauf mit einer Menge Hintergrund programmen.

Hoffe du weißt nun wie stark in etwa deine CPU sein muss. Für alle deine bisher genannten Dienste reicht ein Pentium / Celeron / Atom. Erst für Transcoding brauchst du Power. Am besten einen guten Quad-Core.
Hier was offizielles: https://support.plex.tv/hc/en-us/ar...kind-of-CPU-do-I-need-for-my-Server-computer-

Die AMDs sind was Transcoding angeht ganz gut (dank nativer Kerne). Jedoch Stromverbraucher ohne Ende. --> in einem 24/7 System fehl am Platz...

Liegt an dir zu entscheiden was du davon brauchst . Alles reinbauen gehen immer. Den Weg zwischen Leistung / Nutzen / Preis zu finden ist die Kunst.


----------



## Shadow_dream (3. November 2015)

Jimini schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich habe ich nur nicht aufmerksam genug mitgelesen, aber welches für dieses Szenario relevante Killerfeature hat dieses Board, was einen Preis von fast 400 € rechtfertigt? Ist es die Unterstützung von 64GB RAM?


Das, ein sparsamerer Prozessor und günstiger als meine Vorgehende Lösung (Supermicro X10SLH-F + Xeon 1231).
Ich hab ein bisschen herumgerechnet und das auch in meinem letzten Post gesagt: Ich glaube, dass ich da übermäßig vorsichtig geplant habe. 6x4TB im RAID-Z2 geben mir immer noch satte 16TB netto und wenn ich die Angaben richtig lese, rechnet man den RAM basierend auf dem Netto-Speicher. Also sollten 32GB auf dem SLH-F reichen. *fingers crossed*




Jimini schrieb:


> Wenn du ansonsten wegen des einen Monitors gezungen wärst, Medien auf dem Server abzuspielen und dann an den Monitor weiterzureichen, dann würde ich mir auf jeden Fall einen Raspi anschaffen. Das würde das Server-Setup nicht nur deutlich vergünstigen, sondern auch erheblich vereinfachen.


Ich wollte mir eh schon vor ner gefühlten Ewigkeit einen anschaffen - günstig und ne nette Spielerei  Damit könnte ich gut leben.



Jimini schrieb:


> Ich persönlich mache es mittlerweile so, dass ich stets versuche, Daten zentral zu halten, rechenaufwändige Sachen aber auf die Clients zu verlagern, damit mein Server nicht zu viele verschiedene Sachen machen muss, sondern möglichst Däumchen dreht und sich um die wichtigen Aufgaben kümmert.


Das ist sicher eine Möglichkeit da ran zu gehen. Ich würde schon lieber alles auf dem Server machen, was er machen kann. "Plug and Play" sozusagen. Das macht einfach unabhängiger. 



Jimini schrieb:


> Ich würde mir nochmal gut durch den Kopf gehen lassen, ob du so sehr auf die Features von ZFS angewiesen bist, dass du dafür ein Mainboard für 400 € und 64 GB RAM anschaffen willst. So wie ich das sehe, wären das 500 € Mehrkosten nur für die Möglichkeit, ZFS mit seinen Features nutzen zu können. Für den Preis kannst du dir ja fast schon ein identisches System hinstellen, auf welches du deine Daten spiegelst.



Ich falle für paranoide Sicherheit! Als ich beim Einrichten meiner VPN einen Schlüssel erstellen musste, und gelesen habe, dass 1024 bit absolut ausreichend sind und nur paranoide 2048 nehmen, bin ich auf 4096 gegangen! 
Ich bin sicher noch nicht konsequent genug, aber als ich von ZFS gehört habe, bin ich aufgegangen. Man hätte gleich meinen Namen drauf schreiben können! ZFS arbeitet in seinen Möglichkeiten konsequenter als ich es mit RAID/Spiegelungen könnte und hebt die Datensicherheit auf ein neues Level (bei richtiger Verwendung!) Das ist mein Ziel, nicht möglichst günstig neuen Speicher bekommen. Dafür könnte ich auch meiner aktuellen NAS neue HDDs schenken (= bis zu 3-facher Speicher netto im RAID 1) und mit nem billig-PC den Rest dazuspielen (Das NAS unterstützt keine Plug-ins).

Ich möchte mir schon die Alternative OpenMediaVault noch etwas anschauen. Mir gefällt, dass es auf Linux aufbaut und damit die Flexibilität für Spielereien mitbringt. Schade dass FreeNAS OpenBSD ist, das hätte ihm den Schliff gegeben.





BassKing93 schrieb:


> Na gut das ganze kann man schon machen, hier ist nur Geld die Grenze. Wie gesagt finde ich nach wie vor das ECC Ram sowie ZFS für eine Heimnetz nicht notwendig ist.
> Sobald ein Server voll eingerichtet ist, werden Dienste selten hinzugefügt / geändert. Der Zugriff erfolgt fast nur im Heimnetz. Naja wie hoch schätzt du den die Wahrscheinlichkeit ein das genau hier ein fehler passiert?
> 
> Ich mein ist Nice to Have, aber notwendig ist es nicht... kann in nem Multibetrieb anders aussehen. Die C't / Heise arbeiten z.B. damit.
> Dort herrschen aber DEUTLICH andere Anforderungen.


*Notwendig* ist ein nettes Wort. Man(n) tut Dinge nicht nur, weil sie notwendig sind. Ich habe zu Hause keinen Betrieb, aber nen kleinen Haufen an Geräte die bediene. Kein großartiges Zeug, aber so n gemeinsammer Zugriffspunkt wie ne NAS ist schon ne feine Sache. Noch besser, wenn diese NAS sicher Daten verwalten und Backup-en kann. Ich hab trotz Spiegelung mal fast ein paar wichtige Daten verloren. Das zu verhindern ist mit die paar extra-Mücken wert. 




BassKing93 schrieb:


> Geht mit Plex und Emby gleichermaßen. SSL (Https Port nach draußen geben und gut ist)


Ich glaube mit VPN sollte ich auch zurecht kommen.



BassKing93 schrieb:


> XMBC = Kodi. Jedoch finde ich das Plex Plugin Plexbmc nicht sehr gelungen. Das war einer der Hauptgründe warum ich mich gegen Plex entschieden habe. Plex hat jedoch auch ein eigenes Client Programm.
> Sonst cooles Video habs mir auch mal markiert. Mein Serveroverkill kommt nämlich sobald Skylake bisschen günstiger wird


Hast du schon konkrete Pläne? Was hast du für Ziele? Auf welche Hardware setzt du? Warum diese?



BassKing93 schrieb:


> Raid 1 Kann man schon machen, je nachdem wie wichtig dir die Ausfallzeit ist.
> Die Pro würde ich jedoch nicht nehmen, eher die Evo oder vergleichbares.
> Die Evo ist zwar langsamer, aber erst wenn der ~3Gb große Puffer verbraucht ist.  Davor ist die gleich schnell. Beim Booten braucht man niedrige Zugriffszeiten.
> D.h. du wirst den Unterschied nur beim Kopieren von Daten merken.


Ich würde an einem Ausfall nicht sterben, aber ich halte es schon für gut, diese Zeiten kurz zu halten. Es liegen z.T wichtige Dateien da und vorallen: Ausfälle passieren gerne dann, wenn man sie nicht brauchen kann. In diesem Fall zB wenn ich einen Film aufnehmen will 



BassKing93 schrieb:


> Ansonsten meine Meinung:
> Warum Openmediavault MIR besser gefällt als FreeNas:
> *- Ich habe ein Debian unterbau*
> - Ich habe ebenfalls eine GUI
> ...


Debian ist definitiv DER Punkt, an dem mir OpenMediaVault besser gefällt!
Könnte ich die FreeNAS Features einfach mal "rüberschieben" wäre die Entscheidung schnell gefallen.



BassKing93 schrieb:


> Meine Beurteilung habe ich vor 2 Jahr getroffen und mir war sehr wichtig das WOL + Standby funktioniert. Da hatte ich mit FreeNas Probleme.
> Würde ich heute ein neues System in Betrieb nehmen, würde ich beide probieren.


Ich schau mir OMV an. Aber ich sage ehrlich, dass mich FreeNAS wegen der Sicherheit anzieht 
Ich hab bisher nichts dazu gefunden, wie ich das Beste von beiden verbinden kann. Am nächsten kommt FreeNAS mit seiner JAIL, dort profitiere ich von sicherer Dateihandhabung und kann trotzdem ein Linux laufen lassen (dessen Absturz zu verkraften wäre). Anders herum sieht es leider nicht so rosig aus.





BassKing93 schrieb:


> Für das Transcoding was hier angesprochen wird, braucht man schon bissle Leistung. Kann man sich wie "transcoding on the fly" vorstellen.
> D.h. der Server übersetzt den Videostream in ein für den Client verständliches Format.
> 
> Ich weiß nicht warum viele immer nur via Netzfreigabe Inhalte an Clients freigeben wollen und sogar empfehlen. Und das selbst wenn es eindeutig in Richtung Multimediazentrale geht.  Das ist doch total unflexibel. Sollte ein entsprechendes (evtl. neues??) Format nicht unterstützen was dann? Neuen Client holen? BR-Player wegschmeißen und neuen kaufen? Super!


Es macht sicher Sinn, den Server die Arbeit machen zu lassen. Zumindest für mich. "im Hintergrund" kann ich schon selbst schauen, dass eine möglichst kompatible Datei vorhanden ist bzw ggf. neu transcodieren. Aber die Clients zu entlasten öffnet Tür und Tor für Diese.



BassKing93 schrieb:


> Habe nun mal Testweise nen Emby Server auf dem  Intel i5 2410M und dem Q6600 aufgesetzt.
> [...]
> Hoffe du weißt nun wie stark in etwa deine CPU sein muss. Für alle deine bisher genannten Dienste reicht ein Pentium / Celeron / Atom. Erst für Transcoding brauchst du Power. Am besten einen guten Quad-Core.
> 
> ...



Ich habe mich auch schon etwas schlau gemacht dazu. Jedenfalls danke für deinen praktischen Test! Den kann man sicher bei Bedarf gut an andere Geplagte verlinken!
Jedenfalls bin ich auf diese Webseite gestoßen, welche CPUs nach ihrer Leistung listet. Nach Angaben von (ich glaube) Plex braucht ein FHD-Stream zum transcoden eine Mark von etwa 2.000 pro Stream. Ich bin jetzt aber nicht sicher, ob dazu auch Live-Übertragung von TV dazugehört bzw. wie das vorliegende Format da mitspielt.
Von dem her würde mir ein Xeon 1231 schon gut rein passen, für die Leistungsspitzen. Den könnte ich sogar für den Normalbetrieb runter takten um sparsamer zu sein, ohne auf das Plus an Leistung zu verzichten, wenn ich es brauche. Aber da komme ich wieder in Richtung Linux, das mir bei FreeNAS fehlt *seufz*


----------



## Shadow_dream (5. November 2015)

Ich hab mir beide Systeme etwas angeschaut in einer VM. 
Ich finde OVM ist etwas einfacher zu bedienen, dafür bringt FreeNAS mehr Optionen von Haus aus mit. Die Grundlegende Einrichtung ist bei beiden kein Problem und - soweit mein Testrahmen es erlaubt hat - laufen beide gut und schnell.
Also im Endeffekt kommt es wirklich auf das an, was man tun/haben möchte.

Ich hab gelesen, dass man ZFS auch unter Linux zum laufen bekommen könnte. Seht ihr darin eine Alternative?


----------



## BassKing93 (6. November 2015)

Für OpenMediaVault solltest du noch die OMV-Extras Installieren: OMV-Extras.org Plugin - Guides - OpenMediaVault
Da stecken die meisten Plugins drin.
ZFS gibt es für Linux, ZFS On Linux ist das Stichwort. Das Programm hätte es fast in den Kernel geschaft. Jedoch hat es sich nicht mit der GPL Lizenz von Linux vertragen, weshalb der immer noch nicht enthalten ist.
seit 2013 gilt der als Stabil und wird von den Entwicklen empfohlen auf Produktiven Systemen zu verwenden.

Ob dir das genug ist musst du selber entscheiden. Ich persönlich würde mich auf solche Spielereien nicht einlassen, dafür kenne ich Linux nicht gut genug. Klar einrichten ist die eine Sache, aber was mache ich wenn irgendwo der Wurm steckt? Da bringt mir weder ZFS noch Raid etwas. Ich denke ein Linux-Kenner fragt nicht ob ZFS dort möglich ist .

Mit ZFS hast du dich eigentlich selber komplett festgelegt. Du wirst wohl oder übel auf FreeNas / Nas4Free setzen müssen.

Zu meiner Planung:
Ich werde mir gleich 2 Systeme holen. Eines mit Power für Transcoding. Und eines mit nem Atom als BackupNas. Meinen Raspberry Pi2 wandle ich in einen AD-Domaincontroller um. Und als HTPC kommt eine Intel Nuc her oder etwas vergleichbares mit Fernbedienung, gibt auch Mainboards mit Infrarotsensor, damit kann man den PC über eine Fernbedienung starten & steuern. Zur not auch so ne schicke Funktastatur mit Touchpad. Handyfernbedienung ist zwar ganz nett und funktionert bei mir seit Jahren, aber nicht vergleichbar mit einer Taste ^^. Diese Pc - Boxen finde ich einfach schicker als den Raspberry. Jedoch zum Einstieg in die Linux welt ist der Raspberry ideal, beim nächsten System wirst du schlussendlich wissen was du gerne noch an Extras hättest.

Mit Skylake erhoffe ich mir noch niedrigere Verbrauchswerte. Wenn man beachtet das 1W bei 24/7 und einem Strompreis von 0.28€ pro kWh knapp 2,50€ im Jahr ausmachen. Zuerst habe ich an einen i3 oder i5 gedacht. Jedoch nach dem CPU Test und der Erkenntnis das für Transcoding doch mehr leistung notwendig ist, werde ich wohl auf min. auf einen i5 oder Xeon setzen. Jedoch sind die günstigen Xeons in Skylake ja durch Intel für Desktopplattformen mehr oder weniger gesperrt worden. Naja mal gucken...
IPMI bin ich mir noch nicht so sicher. Bisher musste ich nur nach meinem Server schauen wenn ich den neu installiert habe. Die Features sind zwar nice, aber mir irgendwie zu teuer. Vor allem muss das Betriebssystem das auch unterstützen.

Jo Ansonsten, fehlt dir ja nur noch das Herz: Mainboard, CPU
Steht das fest, geht drumherum alles ganz schnell.
Hab bisschen zu IPMI Mainboards und Alternativen recherchiert und bin irgendwie auf nichts gekommen. Da lasse ich anderen gerne den Vorzug .

Einen Tipp hab ich noch: Lass vorherst den DVB Tuner weg. Du wirst am Anfang mit Freenas/ IPMI / Plex (oder Emby) /Raspberry genug (Software) Probleme haben. Die Frustgrenze ist hier schnell erreicht ^^.


----------



## Shadow_dream (6. November 2015)

Interessant habe ich noch folgende Teile gefunden:

Motherboard:
X11SAE-M - Hat eigentlich alles, außer IPMI
X11SAE-F - Hat auch alles, aber ATX statt µATX
Deren Verfügbarkeit ist aber eine andere Frage 

CPU:
Xeon 1225 v5 - Genug Saft für 3-4 1080p streams transcoding


Nach meinen Recherchen gestern überlege ich mir mit OMV anzufangen, aber gleich die Hardware für ZFS (ECC-Ram, 64gig support,...) auszulegen. Der Vorteil wäre ich könnte mit weniger Platten anfangen (erst mal 4x4TB für RAID 6). Wenn ich dann *mehr* brauche, kann ich schnell und einfach 6x6TB an Platten einbauen und auf ZFS mit RAID-Z2 springen (was sich gut mit meinem Backup vereinbaren lässt). Oder ich habe Glück und OMV unterstützt bis dahin ZFS nativ, hehe 

Soll ich nochmal meine Hardware-Liste aktualisieren, zur Absegnung? Ich möchte nicht, dass ich was übersehe und lass lieber nochmal Dritte einen Blick drauf werden, wenn's ok ist!


----------



## Jimini (6. November 2015)

BassKing93 schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht warum viele immer nur via  Netzfreigabe Inhalte an Clients freigeben wollen und sogar empfehlen.  Und das selbst wenn es eindeutig in Richtung Multimediazentrale geht.   Das ist doch total unflexibel.


Es kommt halt darauf an, was  man will und wie die Nutzungsgewohnheiten sind. Bei mir greifen  größtenteils vollwertige Rechner (PC, Notebook, HTPC) auf die Medien zu.  Ab und an auch mal Tablet oder Smartphone. Funktioniert bisher alles  einwandfrei, aber die verwendeten Dateiformate gibt es ja nicht erst  seit gestern.


> Sollte ein entsprechendes (evtl. neues??)  Format nicht unterstützen was dann? Neuen Client holen? BR-Player  wegschmeißen und neuen kaufen? Super!


Ich nutze  beispielsweise einen Bluray-Player dafür, um Blurays abzuspielen. Mehr  mache ich damit nicht, für Musik und sonstigen Kram ist mein HTPC  zuständig, der deutlich weniger kostete als ein anständiger  Bluray-Player. Aber auch hier gilt wieder: individuelle Nutzungsgewohnheiten.


> Vor  allem so kann man auf seine Mediathek über das Internet zugreifen. Dank  Transcoding kann man die Qualität an die Leitung anpassen.


Klar,  wenn man sowas machen möchte, dann ist das serverseitige Transkodieren  natürlich praktisch. Natürlich muss man die Kiste dann noch weiter  absichern, wenn man einen Zugang von außen haben möchte, aber das ist  ein anderes Paaar Schuhe.

Zusammengefasst: bei mir wird der  Großteil der Wiedergabe von einem HTPC (passiv gekühlter Atom, 2GB RAM,  kleine SSD) erledigt, welcher mit so wie allem klarkommt, was ich ihm  vorsetze. Dadurch kann ich den Server deutlich schlanker halten.
Wenn man natürlich "dumme" Geräte nutzen oder Format, Auflösung etc. "on the fly" ändern können möchte, kann eine serverseitige Transkodierung Sinn machen.



Shadow_dream schrieb:


> Nach meinen Recherchen gestern überlege ich mir mit OMV anzufangen, aber gleich die Hardware für ZFS (ECC-Ram, 64gig support,...) auszulegen. Der Vorteil wäre ich könnte mit weniger Platten anfangen (erst mal 4x4TB für RAID 6). Wenn ich dann *mehr* brauche, kann ich schnell und einfach 6x6TB an Platten einbauen und auf ZFS mit RAID-Z2 springen (was sich gut mit meinem Backup vereinbaren lässt). Oder ich habe Glück und OMV unterstützt bis dahin ZFS nativ, hehe


Zum Thema "Sinn und Unsinn von ZFS" wurde mittlerweile glaube ich ausreichend gesagt - davon, dass Linux ZFS nativ unterstützt, würde ich erstmal nicht ausgehen 


> Soll ich nochmal meine Hardware-Liste aktualisieren, zur Absegnung? Ich möchte nicht, dass ich was übersehe und lass lieber nochmal Dritte einen Blick drauf werden, wenn's ok ist!


Das kannst du natürlich gerne machen.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Abductee (6. November 2015)

Jimini schrieb:


> Ich nutze  beispielsweise einen Bluray-Player dafür, um Blurays  abzuspielen. Mehr  mache ich damit nicht, für Musik und sonstigen Kram  ist mein HTPC  zuständig, der deutlich weniger kostete als ein  anständiger  Bluray-Player. Aber auch hier gilt wieder: individuelle  Nutzungsgewohnheiten.



Bei mir macht das der BD-Player gleich mit.


----------



## Shadow_dream (15. November 2015)

So ist jetzt ne ganze Weile her, dass ich hier gepostet hab. Ich sag euch, sich da schlau zu machen ohne blöde zu werden ist ne Kunst für sich 

Ich bin zur Zeit noch am Grübeln, welches Motherboard am Besten zu meinem Server dazu passt.
Mein bisheriger Favorit ist das X11SSZ-TLN4F von Supermicro. Gefallen tun mir die großen PCIe Steckplätze (Für den Prozessor ergibt das 1x8 + 2x4 an Lanes) und der Dual 10GBit LAN Anschluss. Allerdings ist es mit nur 4x Sata3 etwas mager bestückt für einen Datenspeicher. Zum Kompensieren habe ich mir den LSI SAS 9207, oder besser gleich den LSI SAS 9341 überlegt.
Jetzt werde ich da nicht ganz schlau aus der Beschreibung. Laut diversen Foren werden bis zu 8 Festplatten angeschlossen (über Splitkabel), aber in der Beschreibung ist von 128 bzw. 256 die Rede!? Gut, über den PCIe Anschluss ist theoretisch ne ganze Menge möglich, ohne Übertragung einzubüßen, aber da ich im Gehäuse ohnehin nur Platz für 8 HDDs habe (plus einige SSDs) brauche ich so etwas großes nicht. Mich reizt da eher die große Übertragungsrate um in ferner Zukunft gut nachrüsten zu können - wenn SSDs billig wie Staub sind und schnell wie die Hölle etc 

Alternativ habe ich noch dieses Motherboard gesehen: X11SSH-CTF
Der Vorteil hier ist, dass genug SAS und SATA Anschlüsse mitkommen. (Infos zum SAS-Controler)
Komisch finde ich hier, dass nur 2 PCIe Steckplätze genannt werden, aber laut Produktbild 3 aufgebaut sind - abgesehen davon, dass diese sehr mager ausfallen. Außerdem lese ich von "Dual 10GBase-T LAN". Lese ich das richtig, dass das auch *echtes* 10GBit ist? Ich habe hier zwar kein 10GBit Netzwerk, aber da ein NIC dafür schweine teuer ist und als Flaschenhals ausnahmslos der Gigabit-Port genannt wird, wäre mir wohler, wenn das gleich mir an Bord ist. Mein bescheidenes Netzwerk lässt sich ja ausbauen.

Momentan tendiere ich mehr zur ersten Lösung, aber da blicke ich nicht ganz durch, wie das konkret zusammen gestellt wird mit Adaptern, Kabel etc.
Wie werden die 8 Ports beim Controler aufgeteilt? Wie viel Datendurchsatz kann ich da erwarten bzw wie verteilt sich das auf die Festplatten? Wie viel hätte ich von einem 12Gb/s SAS Anschluss? Kann ich bei Bedarf auch SSDs (cache oder sowas) anhängen ohne ins Limit zu rennen?
Ich versuche mit den Zahlen zu jonglieren, aber ich merke schon, dass ich da zu wenig Ahnung hab: Ne HDD bringt ca. 125MB/s, ne SSD 550MB/s. Bei 6GBit/s Ports wären das ca 6 HDDs pro Port -> 8x6 = bis zu 48 HDDs bzw 8 SSDs ohne Einbußen? Dazu SATA 3.0 x8 = 7877 MB/s > 48x125 MB/s, also keine Einbußen bei Maximal-Last?


Was mich noch verwirrt ist, dass die beiden Boards den kompatiblen RAM mit "ECC/non-ECC Unbuffered UDIMM" angeben.
Soweit ich herausgefunden habe gibt es reg-ECC, aber nicht wirklich ECC Unbuffered. Außerdem soll es zwei Formen von ECC geben, einmal die single-bit und double-bit. 
Als RAM hätte ich Samsung regECC im Auge, als einer der günstigsten. Der deckt doch meine Bedürfnisse, oder?

Edit: Typos


----------



## Shadow_dream (16. November 2015)

Ok jetz komme ich mir etwas blöd vor - hätte nur genauer hinschauen müssen, dann hätte sich die Hälfte selbst erklärt...

- Beide Boards teilen sich den selben LAN-Anschluss/chip (Intel® X550), also 10GBit - check
- Das CTF bringt einen aktuellen LSI 3008 SAS3 controler mit - also den Selben wie das LSI SAS 9341 mitbringt. - check

Plötzlich ist mir das CTF sympatischer - hm, woher kommt das nur...
Spaß beiseite, wenn ich keinen Controler mehr brauche, spare ich mir einen PCIe Slot. Das CTF kommt mit einem 3.0x2 slot, der genau richtig ist  für meine TV-Karte. Frei bleibt damit ein 3.0x8 Slot. 
Ganz nebenbei ist diese Lösung günstiger als Board+Controler (beim TLN4F). Ich denke, damit kann ich gut leben - Stellt sich nur noch die Frage, wo ich so eines her bekomme. Der einzige Händler nach langer Suche beliefert anscheinend nur Firmen 


Offen geblieben ist die Frage über: 
- die Verkabelung der Platten am SAS-Anschluss
- Die Übertragungsrate an diesen
- RAM

Verkabelung:
Brauche ich da so ein mini-SAS zu SATA Kabel?
Mir reichen die nativen SATA-Anschlüsse erstmal, aber es wäre schön zu wissen, wie die Reise weiter gehen kann.

Übertragungsraten:
Interessieren mich eher neugierdehalber, wie sich SAS zu SATA unterscheidet bzw welche Auswirkung so ein Anschlusskabel auf die Gesammtleistung hat. HDDs reizen die Übertragung ja nicht aus. 

RAM:
Laut Geizhals unterstützt das Board "PC4-17000E", aber der RAM, den ich gesehen habe ist "PC4-17066R". Auf der Produktseite gibt es keine nähere Beschreibung als "Unbuffered ECC UDIMM DDR4 2133MHz". Gibt es technische Unterschiede/inkompatibilitäten? Google ist bisher nicht allzu ergiebig bzw. gibt keinen Hinweis darauf, dass es nicht geht... Vom Formfaktor her gibt es mal kein Problem.

Edit: Bild mit brauchbarer Auflösung ins "CTF" verlinkt


----------



## Abductee (16. November 2015)

Ich würd die Kingston Premier nehmen, aber da gibts anscheinend noch nix mit DDR4 
ValueRam Server Premier Memory | Kingston Technology
Hatte noch nie ein Problem mit denen und sie werben extra mit der Supermicro-Kompatibilität.

Speicher mit Standard: DDR4, Bauform: DIMM, Typ: unbuffered ECC (UDIMM), Rank: dual Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Ansonsten nimm einfach ein Dual Rank Kit.


----------



## Shadow_dream (17. November 2015)

Ich hab mich gleich mal schlau gemacht - Zumindest auf dieser Webseite angebotene Kingston's DDR4 sind alle registered ECC. Bisher hab ich aber keine Bestätigung dafür, dass das Board registered kann - aber dass registered nicht auf unbuffered boards läuft.
Danke dass du mich da drauf gebracht hast!! - den RAM den ich vorher gesucht hatte war regECC :o

Die auf Geizhals sind passend, der günstigste ist der von Samsung.


----------



## BassKing93 (5. Dezember 2015)

hey @Shadow_dream
mich würde mal interessieren ob bereits hardware gekauft hast, oder ob du noch immer am schwanken bist. Wenn du welche gekauft hast, dann wäre es echt cool wenn du mitteilen würdste für was du dich entschieden hast.


----------



## Shadow_dream (5. Dezember 2015)

BassKing93 schrieb:


> hey @Shadow_dream
> mich würde mal interessieren ob bereits hardware gekauft hast, oder ob du noch immer am schwanken bist. Wenn du welche gekauft hast, dann wäre es echt cool wenn du mitteilen würdste für was du dich entschieden hast.



Ja klar!
Ich bin schon am bestellen, aber das Motherboard hat eine furchtbar schlechte Verfügbarkeit und ist ewig lange am liefern. Ich warte mit den anderen Bestellungen noch, damit ich bei Problemen etwas zurück schicken kann (14 Tage und so)
Ich bin noch nicht 100% fest. Ich spiele noch mit dem Gedanken zwischen zwei CPUs und ob ich Festplatten von WD oder HGST nehmen soll.
Außerdem weiß ich noch nicht, wie ich den TV-Empfang zur Software bringe, da ich schon eher zu FreeNAS tendiere. MythTV bringe ich zum laufen, aber den Hardwarezugriff kann ich an der VM nicht testen.


Motherboard:
Supermicro X11SSH-CTF
Das tolle an dem Board ist, dass es mit 10Gbit LAN kommt (mit Intel Chip, nicht Realtek!) und SAS 12Gbps bietet. Das beseitigt a) den Flaschenhals am Server, und b) bietet ne ganze Menge an Festplattenanschlüssen! Dazu kommt noch ein M.2, falls man mal ne schnelle Platte braucht - hab mir dafür den "Samsung SSD SM951 256GB" vorgemerkt.

CPU:
Entweder: Xeon E3-1240v5
Oder :Xeon E3-1270v5
Das Plus an Leistung wird kaum auffallen, aber irgendwie mag ich dieses "2. Klasse Gefühl" im Nacken nicht :-/ Außerdem frage ich mich noch, wie sinnvoll eine iGPU ist. Das Board kommt selbst mit einem Grafikchip und ich werde keinen Monitor anschließen. Gibt's irgendwas, das dafür spricht? Quicksync?

RAM:
DDR4 2133 16 GB Samsung ECC M391A2K43BB1-CPB
Ich hab lange suchen müssen um einen kompatiblen RAM mit DDR4 16GB zu finden. Das Motherboard unterstützt ECC, aber kein Registered! Der RAM ist der erste, den ich gefunden habe, der sicher passt. Die anderen waren entweder inkompatibel oder zu schlecht beschrieben um sicher zu sein.

Switch:
Netgear GS716T-300EUS
Den brauche ich, weil ich keinen einzigen LAN-Port mehr habe  Bei mir laufen zwei Router (hat seine Gründe) und ich kann nur mit WLAN gerade noch alles abdecken. Der Switch soll wieder alles unter ein Dach bringen und außerdem multi-port mitbringen. Also dass ich den Server mit allen 3 Lan-Anschlüssen anbinden kann um das Gigabit-Limit zu umgehen. Damit liegt der Flaschenhals nur noch an den Clients.

PSU:
550 Watt be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 
Ich nehme das in erster Linie wegen der hohen Effizienz. Das nächst beste (auf Mindfactory) wäre irgendwo bei 1000W und entsprechend teuer 

UPS:
APC Back-UPS Pro 900
Anti-Stromausfall, Anti-Überlastung, lasst sich mit dem Server verbinden um bei Stromausfall ein Shutdown zu haben. Ich hoffe es klappt so toll wie es klingt, hab vorher noch nie davon gehört. Aber da FreeNAS viel mit RAM arbeitet, der bekanntlich voltiel ist, macht das Teil schon Sinn!

Festplatten:
entweder: 6x HGST 0S03665 Deskstar NAS 4TB
oder: 6x Western Digital WD40EFRX
Ich hab einen Testlauf gesehen, der den HGST deutlich weniger Ausfallraten zuspricht. K.a ob das in der Praxis was ausmacht (können trotzdem genau diese 6 schlechte HGSTs sein). Außerdem will ich 6, weil ich ein RAIDZ2 (RAID 6) laufen lassen will. Würde ich wie vorher geplant nur 4 nehmen, hätte ich zwar die selbe Redundanz, würde aber massig Speicher "verlieren". Mit 2 mehr, also 6, krieg ich den doppelten Netto-Speicher und bessere Lese/Schreib Raten!

SAS-Kabel:
LSI CBL-SFF8087OCF-05M
Ich will die Platten gleich am SAS-Anschluss anschließen, weil der anscheinend stabiler laufen soll als die SATAs. 

Gehäuse:
Fractal Node 804
Ich mag diese kleine Box einfach. Alles sehr Kompakt und trotzdem super belüftung mit Staubfilter. Außerdem kann ich bis zu 10x 3.5 Zoll Platten + 2x SSDs einbauen! Wenn ich es brauche auch ein BD-Laufwerk zum rippen 

USB:
Transcend TS16GJF750K Jetflash 750 16GB
Da FreeNAS gut von einem Stick laufen kann, hab ich mir den extra dazu bestellt. Der läuft auf MLC-Speicher und sollte damit all meine Launen gut überstehen. Außerdem kann ich den im Motherboard intern direkt anstecken, so bleibt die Optik "sauber".

TV-Tuner:
Digital Devices Cine C/C2/T/T2
Der soll bei Bedarf gut erweiterbar sein, ist dual-fähig und ist Linux-unterstützt. Wie auch immer mein Plan aufgeht, mit dem Teil kann ich was anfangen 



Optional:

CPU-Kühler:
Nofan CR-80EH Passiv
Mit dem spiele ich noch, weil er toll aussieht (Iron Man!) und passiv ist. Der würde gerade noch ins Gehäuse passen, im Gegensatz zum großen Bruder "Nofan CR-95C Copper Passiv"! Der Boxed-Kühler wird auch reichen, aber der könnte event. laut werden(?) und die Esthetik ist "naja" 

NIC:
Intel E1G42ET Gigabit ET Dual Port
Der ist für meinen Desktop. Der Grund ist der lausige Realtec Chip, der meine LAN-Raten auf 30MB/s limitiert. Ich hab ne gute CPU (3570K@4.4) aber die muss für diese Rate ordentlich schaufeln. Der Intel-Chip entlastet die CPU und sollte auch für bessere Transferraten (ca. 80MB/s) sorgen.


----------



## Abductee (5. Dezember 2015)

Nimm doch das günstigere E10, das ist bis 50% Last effizenter als das P10.
be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 500W ATX 2.4 (E10-CM-500W/BN234) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Der NoFan ist meiner Meinung nach sinnlos.
Du hast sowieso einen Hecklüfter verbaut, da ist ein normaler Turmkühler mit breiten Lamellen günstiger und kühlt besser.
Zum Beispiel: 
Thermalright Macho 120 Rev. A (100700721) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Ein aktiver Top-Blower würd sich halt positiv auf die Lebenserwartung vom Mainboard auswirken.
be quiet! Shadow Rock LP (BK002) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Noctua NH-L12 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Phanteks PH-TC12LS Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
http://geizhals.de/ekl-alpenfoehn-gotthard-84000000055-a660173.html?hloc=de
Speziell in einem System mit schwacher Gehäuseventilation. 

Ich würd mich für die WD entscheiden.
Bei der SATA-Variante sind die meiner Erfahrung nach laufruhiger und langlebiger.


----------



## Shadow_dream (5. Dezember 2015)

Abductee schrieb:


> Nimm doch das günstigere E10, das ist bis 50% Last effizenter als das P10.


Laut BeQuiet ist das nicht ganz richtig. Der Unterschied ist klein, aber der E11 ist knapp vorn.
Produktvergleich Netzteile PSU von be quiet!
Die Frage ist eher, rechtfertigt der Unterschied den Kaufpreis 



Abductee schrieb:


> Der NoFan ist meiner Meinung nach sinnlos.
> Du hast sowieso einen Hecklüfter verbaut, da ist ein normaler Turmkühler mit breiten Lamellen günstiger und kühlt besser.
> [...]
> Ein aktiver Top-Blower würd sich halt positiv auf die Lebenserwartung vom Mainboard auswirken.
> ...


Ich bin ein Lüfter-Junkie, ich setze an der Front noch 4x 120mm ein (2x MoBo, 2x HDDs) und über's MoBo kommen auch nochmal 2x 140mm. Das sorgt hoffentlich für genug Durchzug bei low-RPM
Der Boxed-Kühler ist ja auch ein Topblow, den kann ich ja mal einbauen und schauen, wie der sich macht. Zur Not hätte ich noch den Boxed von meinem 3570 da! (Obwohl der wohl kaum einen Unterschied macht, geschweige denn passt)



Abductee schrieb:


> Ich würd mich für die WD entscheiden.
> Bei der SATA-Variante sind die meiner Erfahrung nach laufruhiger und langlebiger.


Die WDs laufen mit 5400mm rpm, damit sind sie sicher ruhiger und sparsamer als die HGSTs mit 7200. Dafür dürften die HGSTs etwas schneller sein.
Im Endeffekt ist es eine Philosophie für sich. Trotzdem danke für deine Meinung!


----------



## Abductee (5. Dezember 2015)

Ah, das war ja das P11, habs mit dem P10 verglichen. 
Das P11 ist schon besser als das E10, allerdings sind das "nur" 2-3%. 
Das bekommst du durch den Mehrpreis nie wieder rein.
Be quiet! Straight Power 10 im Test (Seite 4) - ComputerBase

So eine starke Belüftung ist meiner Meinung nach überhaupt nicht notwendig, da staubst du dir nur den ganzen Innenraum zu.
Die Staubfilter helfen nur bedingt und du erzeugst gar nicht so viel Wärme das du so viel Durchsatz brauchst.
Vor allem verbrätst du sinnlos Strom wenn du viele Lüfter einsetzt.
Nimm doch lieber weniger Lüfter, dafür Temperaturgeregelt die dann bei Last aufdrehen.


----------



## Shadow_dream (5. Dezember 2015)

Abductee schrieb:


> So eine starke Belüftung ist meiner Meinung nach überhaupt nicht notwendig, da staubst du dir nur den ganzen Innenraum zu.
> Die Staubfilter helfen nur bedingt und du erzeugst gar nicht so viel Wärme das du so viel Durchsatz brauchst.
> Vor allem verbrätst du sinnlos Strom wenn du viele Lüfter einsetzt.
> Nimm doch lieber weniger Lüfter, dafür Temperaturgeregelt die dann bei Last aufdrehen.


Stimmt. Die tolle Effizienz beim PSU nützt mir nicht viel, wenn ich alles wieder *wegpuste*. - hm, ich versteh nicht warum diese Art Witz in Amerika so beliebt ist ^^
Ich möchte in erster Linie sicher sein, dass die HDDs kühl bleiben. Die liegen recht dicht beinander, da würde es mich nicht wundern wenn die innere Reihe - verhältnissmäßig für Festplatten - heiß laufen.
Bei der CPU brauch ich wohl nicht so viel. 3 sollten mehr als genug sein, außerdem hält das den Luftdruck in beiden Kammern stabiler. Dann spare ich mir die 2x 140mm.
Die Lüfter sind alle PWM. Naja, bis auf 3 Stock-Lüfter (Gehäuse inkl.)


----------



## Abductee (5. Dezember 2015)

Die HDD's sind nicht so wahnsinnig empfindlich bei der Wärme.
Bzw. müssen die schon länger auf Volllast arbeiten um sich hoch genug aufzuheizen.
Da müssen die Festplatten schon dauerhaft ~50Grad haben das laut Statistik ein Defekt wahrscheinlicher wird.
Wenn du einen ganz leichten Luftzug hast, gibts überhaupt keine Probleme.

Wenn dein Supermicro die gleiche Lüftersteuerung hat wie mein kleines, dann wirst du irgendeinen Lüfter brauchen der min. 1000rpm dreht.
Ansonsten geht die Lüftersteuerung auf Error. 
Im Server-Bereich sind solche niedrigen Drehzahlen halt untypisch.
Der 120er für die Festplatten würd sich da anbieten.
Der Rest der Lüfter darf auf niedrigster PWM-Drehzahl laufen.
Das Board darf nur kein Tachosignal von einem langsamen Lüfter bekommen.


----------



## Shadow_dream (5. Dezember 2015)

Abductee schrieb:


> Da müssen die Festplatten schon dauerhaft ~50Grad haben das laut Statistik ein Defekt wahrscheinlicher wird.


Ich hab gelesen, dass schon ab 40° die Ausfallraten deutlich steigen können. Vielleicht bin ich da etwas übervorsichtig, aber jedes Grad weniger lässt die Platten ein paar Tage mehr drehen.
Ich werde die Platten voraussichtlich durchlaufen lassen. Da denke ich machen die WDs mit 5400rpm Sinn, weil sie sparsamer sind. Ich hab im Netz oft gelesen, dass Leute ihre HDDs so oft wie möglich abschalten um sie zu schonen, aber die Praxis zeigt, dass häufiges an/aus die Platten mehr beansprucht als kontinuierliches laufen. In FreeNAS ist mir aufgefallen, dass man teilweise Einfluss auf die Laufgeschwindigkeit hat, vielleicht kann ich damit sinnvoll tunen für Leistung/Verbrauch/dB.



Abductee schrieb:


> Wenn dein Supermicro die gleiche Lüftersteuerung hat wie mein kleines, dann wirst du irgendeinen Lüfter brauchen der min. 1000rpm dreht.
> Ansonsten geht die Lüftersteuerung auf Error.
> [...]
> Das Board darf nur kein Tachosignal von einem langsamen Lüfter bekommen.


Diese Frage kann ich dir nicht beantworten. Ich weiß eigentlich nur, was Supermicro zu diesem Bord sagt (hier). Handbuch hab ich bisher keines auftreiben können, das Board scheint generell neu auf dem Markt zu sein. Zumindest gabs das noch nicht, als ich mit der Suche angefangen hab - das weiß ich sicher, weil mir das ins Auge gefallen wäre und ich nicht semi-lösungen ausgesucht hätte (Board + PCIe Erweiterung)
Jedenfalls steht dort bei der Steuerung: "Low noise fan speed control", also hoffentlich sind u1000rpm möglich.
Die Stock-Lüfter haben nur 3-Pins, aber die Noctuas die ich dazu bestelle sind PWM 300-1200/1500.


----------



## Abductee (5. Dezember 2015)

Das Low Noise hat mein Supermicro auch, nur geht die Regelung dann unter den Alarmwert von 1000rpm und die Lüftersteuerung wird auf den 100% Notlauf umgeschaltet.
Ich hab das so gelöst das ich einfach einen dreipoligen 1000rpm Lüfter angesteckt hab der durch das fehlende PWM nicht tiefer geregelt werden kann.
Alle anderen Lüfter hab ich dann einfach ohne Tachosignal angesteckt und laufen problemlos im Leerlauf auf kleiner Drehzahl.
(PWM-gergelt)

Die HDD sollten wenn du nicht nur einmal die Woche darauf zugreifst durchlaufen.
Ich hab hier eine WD Blue mit 20-30x Ein/Ausschaltungen aber über 18kh Betriebsstunden. Läuft wie ein Uhrwerk.


----------



## hebo89 (12. Januar 2016)

Wie ist der Status? Läuft der Server schon?


----------



## Shadow_dream (12. Januar 2016)

Haha, der war gut....
Ne, das Motherboard erweist sich als äußerst hartnäckig zu bekommen! Ich hab nach ewiger Sucherei einen Händer gefunden, hatte die Bestellung einen satten Monat stehen und dann aus Frust nen anderen gesucht, gefunden (sogar günstiger!) und dort bestellt. Die Erwartete Lieferzeit ans Lager war zu dem Zeitpunkt zwei Tage überfällig - kann also nicht lange dauern, dachte ich. Das war vor drei Wochen. Ticket an den Support, gestern die Antowrt: "Ja, wir hatten ne Systemumstellung im Dezember. Wir können noch kein Lieferdatum angeben."
...
Das ist der Status.
Die anderen Teile hab ich alle schon im Wohnzimmer rumliegen :_(


Ich hab noch ne Frage:
Ich hab meinem Desktop ja ne eigene NIC spendiert um Link Aggregation und andere nette Spielereien nutzen zu können. Hab mir ne schöne NIC von Intel besorgt - tolles Teil!
Nur hab ich den Ärger, dass anders als beschrieben diese NIC keinen Kühlkörper an der CPU hat. Ich hab ne kleine Rückerstattung bekommen, in der Hoffnung davon das fehlende Teil nachzubestellen.
Das Modell ist ein "Gigabit ET Dual Port Server Adapter", die CPU hat 25x25mm. Ich hab nach passenden Kühlkörpern gesucht, aber ich glaube die sind alle flach am Boden (für Chipsätze eben).
Bisher läuft die NIC mal ohne Murren, aber Temps kann ich nicht finden. Von unten bläst ein Lüfter direkt auf die Karte. Ich frag mich jetzt, ob ich das so lassen kann, oder wo ich nen passenden Kühlkörper auftreiben kann.


----------



## Abductee (13. Januar 2016)

Hast du da ein Bild von dem NIC/Platine/Lüfter?
Mit einem dicken Wärmeleitpad kann man auch große Unebenheiten ganz gut überbrücken.


----------



## Shadow_dream (13. Januar 2016)

So sieht er aus:
http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/81ih1G0PfEL._SL1500_.jpg

@Abductee: Meinst du sowas?
Ich hatte vor einen Kühlkörper mit einem Thermal-Kleber fest zu kleben, aber ich glaube das ist bei unebenen Flächen nicht so günstig.


----------



## Abductee (13. Januar 2016)

Da hast du doch eh eine ebene Oberfläche?
Muss noch mehr gekühlt werden außer dem Die?
Da wären ja sogar Löcher vorhanden für die Befestigung.

Jo so ein WLP meine ich.


----------



## Shadow_dream (13. Januar 2016)

Abductee schrieb:


> Da hast du doch eh eine ebene Oberfläche?
> Muss noch mehr gekühlt werden außer dem Die?
> Da wären ja sogar Löcher vorhanden für die Befestigung.



Nicht ganz, der schwarze Teil (Kern?) steht ein bisschen ab. Macht das nix?
Die Löcher hab ich schon gesehn, Die waren am Produktbild auch mit einem Kühler belegt, aber irgendwie find ich keinen Einzelkühler dafür. Ich suche sicher nach dem falschen Begriff oder so.

*muss dann mal los*


----------



## Abductee (13. Januar 2016)

Dieses schwarze Teil (Die) ist das was gekühlt werden soll.
Der Rest darunter ist nur Platine mit Leiterbahnen.

Beim Amazon gibts eine große Auswahl.
Suchergebnis auf Amazon.de fÃ¼r: kÃ¼hlkÃ¶rper - Kostenlose Lieferung ab EUR 29 Bestellwert
Zum Beispiel:
2 Pcs 37 mm x 24 mm x 38 mm, Diffuse Aluminium: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r

Mit einem Wärmeleitpad kannst du den Kühlkörper auch mit einem Kabelbinder durch die Schraubenlöcher durch befestigen.


----------



## Shadow_dream (13. Januar 2016)

Abductee schrieb:


> Dieses schwarze Teil (Die) ist das was gekühlt werden soll.
> Der Rest darunter ist nur Platine mit Leiterbahnen.


Hm, dann verstehe ich nicht, warum solche Klötze montiert werden: Bild
Nach sowas hab ich bisher gesucht. Da wird auch die ganze Platine mit eingedeckt. - Der schwarze Die selbst ist ca. 1cm groß, dafür brauche ich nicht so große Kühlkörper. Das ist fast so seltsam wie die 1'000 RPM Lüfter pflicht - Tja, andere Länder, andere Sitten.


----------



## Abductee (13. Januar 2016)

Weil der Kühlkörper nicht 5cm hoch sein darf wenn er denn unteren PCI-Slot nicht verdecken soll.
Dann muss man halt in die Breite gehen.

Im Heimgebrauch wird der Lüfter nicht notwendig sein, in einer Firma wo 10h am Tag die Netzwerklast sehr hoch ist, wird das anders aussehen.
(Und nicht jeder Firmenserver steht in einem klimatisierten Raum)

Braucht der denn grundsätzlich einen Kühlkörper?
Gibts da so was wie eine Beschreibung wo drinnensteht das der vielleicht nur in bestimmten Szenarien/Modellen notwendig ist?

TEK-BERRY RPI-KÜHLUNGSKIT RPI-COOLKIT.9: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r


----------



## Shadow_dream (13. Januar 2016)

Explizit brauchen hab ich bisher nirgends finden können. Selbst in einer 98-Seitigen Anleitung hab ich nichts gefunden. Ich kann aber nicht sagen, ob das daran liegt, dass einfach davon ausgegangen wird, dass ein Kühlkörper montiert ist, oder ob es keinen braucht. - Ich kann aber nur schwer glauben, dass es keinen braucht. Dann gäbe es keine Halterung für einen. Aber warum wird eine NIC dann ohne geliefert? Das Thema ist suspekt!
Der Grund warum ich so oder so einen Kühlkörper drauf kleben möchte, ist generelle Lebenserwartung des NICs. Da ich keine Temps von dem Gerät auslesen kann (zumindest in HWinfo) geh ich lieber auf Nummer sicher.



Abductee schrieb:


> Im Heimgebrauch wird der Lüfter nicht notwendig sein



Den Lüfter hab ich eigentlich wegen meiner GraKa am Boden eingebaut. Gibt schön kühle Luft nach oben - aber da die NIC jetzt tiefer liegt als die GraKa kriegt sie jetzt die Luft ab


----------



## Abductee (13. Januar 2016)

Ich würd einfach so einen kleinen Kühlkörper mit einem  selbstklebenden Wärmeleitpad aufkleben.
Das bringt schon einiges und kostet nicht viel.


----------



## Shadow_dream (24. Januar 2016)

Also, ich hab inzwischen nen kleinen Kühlkörper besorgt und aufgeklebt. Das Teil sitzt mal fest und ist auch leicht, also sollte da nix abfallen. K.a wie viel Unterschied es macht, aber die NIC dankt es mir sicher still und leise.

Die richtig gute Nachricht kommt erst: Ich hab wegen dem Motherboard nochmal nachgeschaut und voraussichtlich ist es ab Montag wieder auf Lager! 
Lange kann es also nicht mehr dauern. Irgendwie freu ich mich schon drauf mich mit den technischen Schwierigkeiten herum zu ärgern! :-9

Was mir im Moment mehr Sorgen macht ist mein lokales Netz. Es scheint, als ob die DNS Auflösung etwas spinnt. Ich hab mit Firefox mal die Zeiten ausgelesen und bis zu sensationelle 21s (ja, sekunden) DNS-Auflösung + 21s Verbindungsaufbau zu meinem Router (192.168...) gemessen.
Naja, dafür mache ich heut Abend ein eigenes Thema in richtigen Unterforum auf...

Motherboard, come to me!!! *freu*


----------



## Abductee (24. Januar 2016)

Den Rest hast du ja schon zuhause oder?
Da ist das Warten hart....


----------



## Shadow_dream (24. Januar 2016)

Ja, hab ich. Gehäuse, Prozessor, ... Das einzige, womit ich noch am überlegen bin, ist, ob ich nicht doch nen anderen CPU-Kühler einbauen soll - rein aus ästhetik. Das Gehäuse hat ein Sichtfenster, da soll awesomeness heraus leuchten, kein staubiger stock-Kühler 

Hart finde ich das warten nicht. Bis vor kurzem wusste ich a) gar nichts von dem Liefertermin, b) glaube ich, dass kurz bevor ich Montag gelesen habe (ca. 1 Tag vorher), noch ende Februar gestanden ist. Dass es jetzt so bald schon da sein soll ist toll!!
Ich halte mal die Finger gekreuzt und hoffe auf Mittwoch - wenn es dann noch nicht da ist, DANN wird es hart :-p


----------



## Shadow_dream (7. Februar 2016)

Kurzes Update meinerseits:
Der Liefertermin hat sich inzwischen auf 08.Feb verschoben. Na mal sehn ob die sich diesmal dran halten, sonst werd ich ungemütlich...


----------



## hoppel118 (6. März 2016)

Hallo,

wie sieht's aus? Läuft der Server mittlerweile? Ich bin auch gerade am Überlegen, ob ich mir das X11SSH-CTF hole. Ursprünglich wollte ich das X11SSH-F haben. Allerdings gefallen mir die beiden 10Gig-Eth-Ports so sehr, dass ich nun halt eher zum X11SSH-CTF tendiere. Läuft denn der Ethernet-Chipsatz Intel X550 schon unter Linux (Dabian). Ich plane meinen neuen Homeserver mit openmediavault aufzusetzen. Hat da jemand Erfahrungen?

Mein Einsatzzweck scheint deinem sehr ähnlich zu sein. Ich habe hier nämlich auch noch eine Digital Devices Cine DVB-S2 v6.5 liegen. Mal sehen, es gibt wohl TVHeadend- bzw. VDR-PlugIns und auch Emby- bzw. Plex-Plugins in den alternativen Paketquellen von openmediavault.

Falls ich doch mal irgendwann virtualisieren möchte und die TV-Karte an den Gast durchreichen möchte, kann das Board aufgrund des Intel C236 auch VT-d. TOP! Auf einen Hardware-Raid-Controller möchte ich dieses Mal komplett verzichten. Festplattenschlüsse hat das Board genügend.

Edit1: Wo hast du das Board eigentlich bestellt? Besonders zuverlässig scheint das da ja nicht zu funktionieren.

Edit2: Kann man den VGA-Port des Mainboards auch mit einer CPU ohne integrierte Grafikkarte (Intel® HD Graphics P530) benutzen?

Gruß Hoppel


----------



## hoppel118 (7. März 2016)

Hallo nochmal,

was den RAM betrifft, bin ich mir irgendwie noch nicht sicher, was nun wirklich geht, folgendes steht im Manual des Mainboards X11SSH-CTF:

     Memory • Integrated memory controller supports up to 64 GB of DDR4 ECC UDIMM 2133MHz memory in four DIMM slots.

UDIMM steht für unregistered DIMM. Gibt es ECC UDIMM? Kann mir mal jemand erläutern, welche Module nun tatsächlich passen? Notfalls hole ich mir auch einfach die von @shadow_dream angedachten Samung-Module. 


Danke und Gruß Hoppel


----------



## Abductee (7. März 2016)

unreg. ist das gleiche wie unbuffered.

Speicher mit Standard: DDR4, Bauform: DIMM, Typ: unbuffered ECC (UDIMM), Rank: dual Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## hoppel118 (7. März 2016)

OK, so langsam komme ich dahinter.

bei diesem Mainboard möglich:
- unbuffered ECC (UDIMM) -> der Speicher erkennt Fehler und korrigiert diese
- unbuffered (UDIMM) -> der Speicher erkennt keine Fehler und korrgiert diese nicht

bei diesem Mainboard nicht möglich:
- registered ECC (RDIMM)

Richtig?

@Abductee: Danke für den Link. Folgendes Modul ist also mit dem von @shadow_dream angedachten Samung-Modul gleich zu setzen:

Crucial DIMM 16GB, DDR4-2133, CL15, ECC (CT16G4WFD8213) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Gruß Hoppel


----------



## Abductee (7. März 2016)

Nein, es gibt nur unbuffered oder registred. ECC alleine gibt es nicht.

Unbuffered erkennt den Fehler und die Fehlerbehebung übernimmt die CPU.
Beim reg. übernimmt die Fehlerbehebung der RAM selber und belastet das System nicht damit.
Das findet man aber nur bei Hardcoreservern.


----------



## hoppel118 (7. März 2016)

OK, während du geantwortet hast, hatte ich meinem Beitrag oben nochmal editiert. Jetzt müsste das quasi mit deiner Aussage zusammenpassen. Mir gehts ja eigentlich nur darum, herauszufinden welche Module unterstützt werden.  

Registered ECC wird nicht unterstützt, unbuffered (ECC) wird unterstützt. Danke


----------



## Abductee (7. März 2016)

Crucial ist ein guter Hersteller, kannst du bedenkenlos kaufen.


----------



## hoppel118 (7. März 2016)

Ja, ich habe bei Crucial auch schon sehr gute Erfahrungen mit SSDs gemacht. Allerdings habe ich in meinem alten Homeserver und in meinem Desktop-PC auch Samsung-Speichermodule, die auch super funktionieren. Mal sehen, was es dann wird... 

Eine der letzten offenen Fragen bei mir habe ich gerade auch geklärt: Benötige ich bei diesem Mainboard eine CPU mit integrierter Grafikeinheit, um den VGA-Port am back panel nutzen zu können?

Folgendes steht dazu im Manual:

VGA Enable/Disable - JPG1 allows you to enable or disable the VGA port using the onboard graphics controller. The default setting is Enabled. 

Bei einer CPU ohne Grafikeinheit wird der VGA Port also auch funktionieren.


Da ich meine Technik auch immer gern bei Mindfactory bestelle, Supermicro dort aber nicht vertrieben wird, muss ich also noch schauen, wo ich das Board herbekomme. Mittlerweile gibt es dieses Board aber bei verschiedenen Händlern.

@shadow_dream: Wo hast du dein Board bestellt? Hast du es mittlerweile überhaupt erhalten?


----------



## Abductee (7. März 2016)

Die Grafik übernimmt der aufgelötete Aspeed AST2400 mit knackigen 16MB VRAM.


----------



## hoppel118 (7. März 2016)

Meine Zusammenstellung sieht nun wie folgt aus:

Mainboard - Supermicro X11SSH-CTF (den SAS-Controller brauche ich zwar erstmal noch nicht, aber wer weiß, was da noch kommt)
CPU - Intel Xeon E3-1240v5 4x 3.50GHz So.1151 BOX
RAM - 2x 16GB Samsung M391A2K43BB1 DDR4-2133 DIMM CL15 Single
SSD für OS (openmediavault) - 1x 250GB Crucial MX200 2.5" (6.4cm) SATA 6Gb/s MLC (CT250MX200SSD1)
HDDs für Daten - 4x 8000GB WD Red WD80EFZX 128MB 3.5" (8.9cm) SATA 6Gb/s
TV-Karte - Digital Devices Cine S2 v6.5

Kostenpunkt alles insgesamt ca.: 2.500€ (Wahnsinn, naja, mein alter Server - Intel S3420GPLX / Xeon X3440 / 16GB Samsung RAM / 5x 3TB Hitachi 5K3000 / Areca ARC-1231ML mit BBU - wird mir bei ebay wohl auch noch den einen oder anderen Euro einbringen...)

Um die Treiber für den Ethernet-Chipsatz Intel X550 und die Digital Devices Cine S2 v6.5 direkt im Kernel zu haben, werde ich mit der Bestellung noch warten bis openmediavault in der Version 3 stable (Debian 8 Jessie) verfügbar ist. In den neueren Kerneln sollen beide Treiber bereits enthalten sein. Es scheint so, als ob man sich kurz vor der Final-Version befindet: 

OpenMediaVault 3. .13 Beta - Stabilitat und Funktionsumfang - Technikaffe.de
Erste Info zu OpenMediaVault 3.  auf Debian 8 (Jessie) Basis - Technikaffe.de

Die 8TB-Festplatten sind laut Mindfactory ca. Mitte März verfügbar. Mal sehen, ob ich mich dann in die ZFSonLinux-Thematik einlese, mich einfach für ein Standard-Linux-Software-Raid oder für die Hardware-Raid-Funktionalität des C236-Chipsatzes entscheide. Es soll so in Richtung Raid 5 gehen. Eine Platte für Ausfallsicherheit im Raid und eine werde ich mir zur Sicherheit in den Schrank packen.

Gruß Hoppel


----------



## Shadow_dream (7. März 2016)

Abductee schrieb:


> Nein, die Grafik übernimmt der aufgelötete Aspeed AST2400 mit knackigen 16MB VRAM.



Das sagt er ja im letzten Post 

@hoppel:
1.) Nein. Ich warte immer noch und mache dem Support Dampf. Das was da läuft geht so einfach nicht, aber andere Händer sind auch nicht besser dran, soweit ich bisher sehen konnte. Alle haben min. 4 Wochen Lieferzeit oder mehr. 
In erster Linie bleibe ich bei diesem, weil sie immer noch einen guten Preis haben. Bei anderen sind die Preise schnell mal +50€ oder mehr. Außerdem hab ich schon seit Dezember bestellt - ich will nicht in ne neue Warteliste (falls es sowas gibt).
X11SSH-CTF

2.) Beim RAM habe ich einen von Samsung genommen, wie du dem Threadverlauf entnehmen kannst. Das war damals der erste unter vielen, bei dem ganz explizit alle Angaben zu finden waren, die nötig sind. Also Unbuffered/Unregistered, ECC, 2133MHz, 1,2V, DDR4,......
Ich glaube es war auch einer der wenigen, die 16GB Einzelmodule hatten. Die meisten waren 8GB Dual-Kits. Das war für mich wichtig, weil ich eher zu FreeNAS tendiere und das gerne viel RAM mag. So kann ich jetzt 2x16GB einbauen (weil Dual-Rank) und wenn ich merke, dass ich mehr brauche, kann ich problemlos auf das Maximum vom Board aufrüsten. 

Das ist mir wichtig, weil ich den Server sehr Langlebig gestalten will. U.a will ich deshalb die 10Gbit LAN ports. Heute kann ich die nicht auslasten, aber in 5 Jahren sieht das sicher anders aus, wenn Switches mit 10Gbit erschwinglich werden. 
Selbiges gilt für die Festplatten-Anschlüsse. SAS ist mit 12Gbit rasant und erlaubt mir (in x Jahren) von HDD auf SSD zu wechseln (oder ergänzen). Und wieder: Am Server selbst muss ich nicht viel tun, die Kosten beschränken sich rein auf was ich neu _möchte_ anstatt was ich zusätzlich neu anschaffen muss.

Falls du OMV nutzen willst, sieht das mit dem RAM Verbrauch sicher anders aus. Das basiert auf Debian und wird als solches sicher genügsamer sein. 32GB Ram ist da sicher totaler Overkill - ich persönlich richte mich da rein daran keine künstlichen Limits einzubauen (und natürlich auch den FreeNAS Vorgaben, mit 1GB RAM pro 1TB Speicher, +8GB für's OS - was in meinem Fall, 6x4TB HDD, genau 32 GB ausmacht).

Ich habe sonst noch einige Gedanken zur Software gehabt und u.a OMV als option. Außerdem habe ich noch ESXi 6 zur Virtualisierung offen, für den Fall dass das mit der TV-Karte unter FreeNAS nicht geht. 
Prinzipiell bin ich ein Freund von Linux und würde das auch nehmen, allerdings liegt mein erster Schwerpunkt an einem sicheren Datenspeiche. Von ZoL (ZFS on Linux) habe ich bei weitem nicht so viele Lobeshymnen gehört wie von FreeNAS was das betrifft. Ich will hier nicht experimentieren und dann deshalb Daten verlieren. Darum zur Not auch ESXi, damit ich den Speicher auf FreeNAS laufen lassen kann, und Linux als DEN Server. Betonung auf "Not"! Denn im FreeNAS Forum ist ein passender Beitrag, der einem den Aufbau erklärt, aber auch einer (vom selben Autor) der einem dringend davon abrät sofern nicht absolut notwendig. Link...
Das schreibe ich rein vollständigkeitshalber. Da du ohnehin OMV planst, solltest du die Pro/Contra schon abgewogen haben und mit Linux einen gut unterstützten Unterbau haben.

Hoffe ich konnte dir helfen 


Edit: 
Für die optimale Performance des RAID solltest du folgendes beachten:
Wenn RAID-5, dann entweder 3, 5 oder 9 Gesamtplatten
Wenn RAID-6, dann entweder 4, 6, oder 10 Geamtplatten
Der Unterschied ist vielleicht marginal, aber wenn du ohnehin schon 5 Platten hast, dann wäre ein 5er RAID5 ne Überlegung wert (m.M.n weniger), oder du setzt auf ein 4er RAID6 mit 1 Hotspare (m.M.n eher) bzw. 6er RAID6 (je nach Budget und Zielen).

Passend dazu hab ich noch ein paar Benchmark-Zahlen: 
4x 8TB   -    raid6, raidz2   -    16 terabytes ( w=268MB/s , rw=117MB/s , r=249MB/s )
5x 8TB   -    raid5, raidz1   -    32 terabytes ( w=469MB/s , rw=173MB/s , r=406MB/s )
6x 8TB   -    raid6, raidz2   -    32 terabytes ( w=425MB/s , rw=171MB/s , r=424MB/s )


----------



## hoppel118 (7. März 2016)

Hallo shadow_dream,

danke für die ausführliche Beschreibung. So etwas hilft immer weiter. Schade, dass du dein Board immer noch nicht hast. Diese Wartezeit ist ja unglaublich!

Ja, die Pros und Cons habe ich für mich abgewogen. Da ich keinen Plan von FreeBSD habe, mich in Sachen Linux aber ganz gut auskenne, kommt FreeNas für mich nicht in Frage. Wenn es da zu einem Fehler kommt, muss ich mich erst wieder ausführlich belesen. Bei Linux bekomme ich wahrscheinlich eine ganze Menge auch so aus dem Handgelenk geklopft. Da es sich um Debian handelt und nicht um Ubuntu, ist Stabilität eher kein Problem. 

Zumal ich mit openmediavault eine einzige Debian-Plattform habe und für die TV-Geschichte definitiv keine EXTRA-VM benötige. Willst du deinen Server eigentlich in den Standby-Modus versetzen können oder planst du einen 24/7-Server? 

Ich kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass man ein Hostsystem und gleichzeitig alle Gäste in den Standby bringen kann und nach dem Aufwecken tatsächlich noch alles funktioniert. Wenn du einen 24/7 Server planst, sollte dich das natürlich nicht betreffen. Von dem Virtualisierungsgedanken habe ich mich fast schon gänzlich verabschiedet. Wenn da mal was während meiner Abwesenheit nicht geht, wird es zu Hause wahnsinnig witzig. "Starte mal VM XY neu..."  Ja, ich weiß es gibt ssh. Das macht es in dem Moment aber auch nicht besser.

Zukunftstauglichkeit und Stabilität ist auch bei mir ein großes Thema. Das ausgewählte Equipment spricht für sich.

Bei 1GB RAM pro 1TB handelt es sich übrigens um eine ZFS-Faustregel. Da ich mir noch nicht sicher bin, was ich im Endeffekt mache (Harware-Raid, Software-Raid oder ZFS), brauche ich pauschal erstmal die 32 GB RAM. Aber das kannst du ja sicher gut nachempfinden. 

Es wäre schön, wenn du mir per PM mitteilen würdest, wo du dein Mainboard bestellt hast.

Danke und viele Grüße


----------



## Shadow_dream (7. März 2016)

Ich plane einen 24/7 Server, einfach aus dem Grund weil es die Festplatten deutlich schohnt. Er frisst dann etwas mehr Strom, aber bis dieses Plus mir die Festplatten preislich ersetzt, seh ich das Gras von unten 
Eigentlich wollte ich genau deswegen auch ein effizientes PSU - hier hab ich eines mit 94% Effizienz. Das sollte die Kosten ein bisschen drücken - abzüglich dem Aufpreis für das bessere PSU versteht sich. 550W high-end wird der Server nie brauchen. Dafür ist es modular, was den Kabelsalat minimieren sollte!

Ja, ZFS, entschuldige.
Ich habe bisher nicht wirklich viel herausbekommen was die konkreten Unterschiede zwischen FreeNAS und ZoL sind. Ich erwarte, dass FreeNAS als Betriebssystem (variant) einige Funktionen oder Automatismen mitbringt die bei gewissen Szenarien greifen oder sonst wie das System optimieren und sichern, während ZoL im Prinzip "nur" ein Dateisystem ist, das nachträglich zu Linux gepackt wird. Korrigiere mich bitte, wenn ich da falsch liege. Da ich den Unterschied nicht so klar kenne, wiege ich mich lieber auf die sichere Seite und vertraue einem empfohlenen System. Besonders da es von Werk ab komplett und für diesen Zweck entwickelt wurde.

Sicher bin ich mir bei der Entscheidung ZFS zu nutzen, so oder so. Denn während Hardware-Raid oder auch Software-Raid die Platten klonen/aufteilen können, bietet ZFS zusätzlich den Schutz der Datenintegrität. Ein schönes Beispiel ist ein read-error der nicht als solcher erkannt wird. Das RAID kann zwar erkennen, dass besagte Datei zweimal unterschiedlich da liegt, aber nicht, welche jetzt die "gesunde" Datei ist. Im schlimmsten Falle wird die Gute überschrieben. ZFS verhindert das durch Hash.

Übrigens: Die 32GB RAM gelten pro physikalischem TB, nicht dem Netto, das du dann hast. Bei 4x8TB fehlt genau genommen noch das OS. Gut, ich habe auch schon faustregeln gelesen, die von 1GB RAM pro 2TB reden, aber das sind dann schon diejenigen, die es ausreizen. 1GB pro 1 TB soll eine sichere und verlässliche Menge sein die bedenkenlos empfohlen wird.


----------



## hoppel118 (12. März 2016)

Shadow_dream schrieb:


> Ich plane einen 24/7 Server, einfach aus dem Grund weil es die Festplatten deutlich schohnt. Er frisst dann etwas mehr Strom, aber bis dieses Plus mir die Festplatten preislich ersetzt, seh ich das Gras von unten
> Eigentlich wollte ich genau deswegen auch ein effizientes PSU - hier hab ich eines mit 94% Effizienz. Das sollte die Kosten ein bisschen drücken - abzüglich dem Aufpreis für das bessere PSU versteht sich. 550W high-end wird der Server nie brauchen. Dafür ist es modular, was den Kabelsalat minimieren sollte!



Für meinen derzeitigen Server habe ich vor ca. einem Jahr auch ein effizienteres modulares Netzteil von Thermaltake gekauft. Das werde ich auch für meinen neuen Server wieder verwenden. So ein 24/7-Server hat schon seine Vorteile. Allerdings läuft er die meiste Zeit ungenutzt. Was macht man privat schon großartig? Selbst TV-Aufnahmen laufen, wenn überhaupt, nur abends. Von daher habe ich mich für den neuen Server gegen das 24/7-Modell entschieden. Aber das ist Geschmackssache. Vor allem, wenn man virtualisieren möchte, ist das mit dem Standby eigentlich nicht umsetzbar. Um nicht virtualisieren zu müssen, habe ich mich halt für Openmediavault entschieden. Da habe ich ein Debian als Grundlage und kann so gut wie alles direkt installieren. Wobei ich auch schon öfters mit dem Gedanken gespielt habe, mit Proxmox zu virtualisieren. Aber dann habe ich wieder das Problem mit dem Standby.



Shadow_dream schrieb:


> Ja, ZFS, entschuldige.
> Ich habe bisher nicht wirklich viel herausbekommen was die konkreten Unterschiede zwischen FreeNAS und ZoL sind. Ich erwarte, dass FreeNAS als Betriebssystem (variant) einige Funktionen oder Automatismen mitbringt die bei gewissen Szenarien greifen oder sonst wie das System optimieren und sichern, während ZoL im Prinzip "nur" ein Dateisystem ist, das nachträglich zu Linux gepackt wird. Korrigiere mich bitte, wenn ich da falsch liege. Da ich den Unterschied nicht so klar kenne, wiege ich mich lieber auf die sichere Seite und vertraue einem empfohlenen System. Besonders da es von Werk ab komplett und für diesen Zweck entwickelt wurde.



OK, bei FreeNAS ist ZFS in den Kernel integriert. Aber Sowohl FreeNAS als auch Openmediavault sind für NAS optimiert. Ich bevorzuge Linux als Grundlage. Sicherheit hin oder her. Mit Linux kenne ich mich aus. Wenn man keinen Plan hat, wird man im Fehlerfall immer ein Problem haben. 



Shadow_dream schrieb:


> Sicher bin ich mir bei der Entscheidung ZFS zu nutzen, so oder so. Denn während Hardware-Raid oder auch Software-Raid die Platten klonen/aufteilen können, bietet ZFS zusätzlich den Schutz der Datenintegrität. Ein schönes Beispiel ist ein read-error der nicht als solcher erkannt wird. Das RAID kann zwar erkennen, dass besagte Datei zweimal unterschiedlich da liegt, aber nicht, welche jetzt die "gesunde" Datei ist. Im schlimmsten Falle wird die Gute überschrieben. ZFS verhindert das durch Hash.



Ja, ZFS ist geil! Aber in meinem derzeitigen Server habe ich einen Areca Raid-Controller mit 2GB RAM und BBU. Das ist ein schönes Teil, läuft 1A und bereitet mir super Lese- und Schreibraten. In den ganzen mittlerweile fast 5 Jahren habe ich keine Dateifehler wahrgenommen. Bei Areca kann man übrigens jederzeit ein aktuelleres Controller-Modell nachrüsten. Der Raidverbund wird wieder erkannt. Wenn der Controller mal abraucht, ist es also nicht ganz so wild. Areca ist allerdings auch eher im High-End-Bereich angesiedelt und kostet ein paar Euro mehr. Mein neuer Server soll allerdings ohne zusätzliche Controller-Karte auskommen, so dass mir der LSI 3008 sehr zu Gute kommt.



Shadow_dream schrieb:


> Übrigens: Die 32GB RAM gelten pro physikalischem TB, nicht dem Netto, das du dann hast. Bei 4x8TB fehlt genau genommen noch das OS. Gut, ich habe auch schon faustregeln gelesen, die von 1GB RAM pro 2TB reden, aber das sind dann schon diejenigen, die es ausreizen. 1GB pro 1 TB soll eine sichere und verlässliche Menge sein die bedenkenlos empfohlen wird.



Eigentlich war geplant, dass ich eine Platte in den Schrank packe. Dann hätte ich 3x8TB, also 24GB RAM für ZFS und 8GB für's OS. Insgesamt bin ich mir bei der ZFS-Variante aber auch noch unsicher. Kann man die Pools später einfach so um einzelne HDDs erweitern? Ich glaube nicht. Ich bin mir auch noch nicht sicher, ob es eher ein Raid-Z1 (3x8TB oder 5x8TB) oder ein Raid-Z2 (4x8TB oder 6x8TB) wird. Grundsätzlich tendiere ich aufgrund der größeren Platten eher zu einem Raid-Z2. Allerdings hätte ich dann netto bei 4x8TB "nur" 16TB übrig und 6x8TB ist ziemlich dekadent. Bei letzter Variante bräuchte ich natürlich auch mehr RAM.


----------



## hoppel118 (12. März 2016)

Schau mal, hier noch ein offiziell kompatibler Speicher von Crucial:

Computer memory and SSD upgrades for Supermicro Supermicro Motherboards X11SSH-CTF from Crucial


----------



## Shadow_dream (12. März 2016)

hoppel118 schrieb:


> Schau mal, hier noch ein offiziell kompatibler Speicher von Crucial:
> 
> Computer memory and SSD upgrades for Supermicro Supermicro Motherboards X11SSH-CTF from Crucial



Interessant finde ich, dass die Seite auch 2400MHz RAM listet, wo doch Supermicro selbst nur 2133MHz RAM als kompatibel listet.
Dieser Crucial 2133MHz RAM sieht kompatibel aus, aber ich hatte den verworfen, da er als EUDIMM-Formfaktor beschrieben wird, während das Board UDIMM will. Vielleicht bin ich da zu pingelig, aber das war mein Grund einen anderen zu nehmen.


----------



## hoppel118 (12. März 2016)

Im Internet wird vermutet, dass EUDIMM bei Crucial für ECC UDIMM steht. In der Bezeichnung des Moduls steht ja auch eindeutig UDIMM.


----------



## hoppel118 (14. März 2016)

Hey Shadow, schau mal auf der Supermicro-Seite rechts im Menü unter "Testd Memory List". Dort wird auch der 2400er ECC Speicher aufgeführt. Diese Info fehlt anscheinend einfach auf der Hauptseite.

Habe mal ein paar Anfragen zur Lieferzeit an einige Händler geschickt. Mal sehen, was dabei rauskommt. Ich halte es nicht mehr lange aus. 

Gruß Hoppel


----------



## hoppel118 (14. März 2016)

Moinsen,

habe gerade nochmal über RAID bzw. ZFS nachgedacht. Ich bin mir nun sicher, dass es ZFS werden soll. Und wenn ZFS, dann auch gleich ein RAID-Z2-Pool.

Wenn ich das aber mit den 8TB-WD-Red-Platten mal durchrechne, wird mir das doch etwas zu teuer. 

Da ich nun mehrfach gelesen habe, dass man den Pool bestenfalls direkt so aufbaut, wie man ihn irgendwann mal haben möchte und nicht im Nachgang um 2 Platten (2 Platten, um die Parität zu erhalten) erweitert, müsste ich wie folgt einkaufen:

A.) 4x8TB-(2x8TB für Parität)=16TB

Das Verhältnis passt nicht, diese Variante scheidet aus.

B.) 6x8TB-(2x8TB für Parität)=32TB

WOW, werde ich so viel Speicher wirklich in den nächsten 5 Jahren belegen können? Die "WD Red 8TB" kostet derzeitig pro Stück ca. 350€, macht dann für alle 6 HDDs 2.100€.

Wenn ich mir das ganze dann mal mit der 6TB-WD-Red-Platte durchrechne, sieht das wie folgt aus:

C.) 8x6TB-(2x6TB für Parity)=36TB

Die WD Red 6TB kostet derzeitig ca. 250€ pro Stück. Variante C bringt also 4TB mehr Speicher als Variante B und würde mich insgesamt sogar noch 100€ weniger kosten. Ok, ich hätte 2Platten mehr im Gehäuse, die zusätzlichen Strom kosten. Den Platz habe ich im Gehäuse. Nun hätte ich aber immer noch viel zu viel Speicher. 

D.) 6x6TB-(2x6TB für Parity)=24TB

Wenn ich mir also Variante D anschaue, habe ich 6 Platten a 6TB, die mich insgesamt 1.500€ kosten. Derzeitig habe ich 8TB an Daten. Ich hätte also weitere 16TB Spielraum. Ja, ich weiß, wenn der Speicher komplett voll ist, kann ich auch nicht mehr löschen.  

Hinzu kommt, dass sich die WD Red 6TB Platte am Markt mittlerweile schon etabliert hat, während die 8TB-Platte noch nicht mal erworben werden kann. Evtl. gibt's da anfangs noch Kinderkrankheiten. Mal abgesehen davon, dass im Fehlerfall die Wiederherstellung der Daten aus der Parität bei 8TB-Platten noch länger dauert, als bei 6TB-Platten.

Später könnte man natürlich so nach und nach jede 6TB-Platte gegen 8TB- oder XXTB-Platten austauschen und den Pool auf diese Weise vergrößern.

Bei allen 3 Varianten (B, C, D) komme ich dann entsprechend der ZFS-Faustregel mit 32GB RAM nicht mehr aus. Ich müsste, also auf 64GB gehen. AUA! [emoji33][emoji6]

Grundsätzlich tendiere ich nun zu Variante D. Andererseits befinden wir uns bereits im Zeitalter von 4K-Bildqualität, so dass man evtl. bald noch mehr Speicher benötigt. Müsste ich mich zwischen B und C entscheiden, müsste es rein logisch betrachtet Variante C werden.

Wie seht ihr das?

Spricht etwas dagegen den Pool im Nachgang um zusätzliche Platten zu erweitern?

Dann könnte ich evtl. zunächst auf Variante D (6x6TB) gehen. Wenn ich dann mehr Speicher benötige, habe ich die Wahl zwischen:

- entweder Variante C (8x6TB), indem ich den Pool um 2 HDDs erweitere 
- oder Variante B (6x8TB), indem ich direkt alle 6 Platten gegen größere 8TB-Modelle austausche

Wenn ich dann immer noch mehr Speicher benötige, könnte ich noch 2x8TB ergänzen. Wobei dann fehlt mir entsprechend der ZFS-Faustregel der RAM für das OS. Verhältnis 64TB zu 64GB RAM (max. mögliche RAM-Größe des Mainboards). Naja, da wird wohl noch ein Bisschen Speicher für das OS übrig bleiben und nicht komplett in Beschlag genommen. [emoji1]

Ich nehme also eine weitere Erkenntnis mit. 10TB-Platten und größer sind für mein Vorhaben mit diesem Mainboard nicht mehr wirklich geeignet, da ich dann relativ schnell an die max. RAM-Speichergröße stoße. Der einzige Vorteil könnte sein, weniger Platten im Chassis zu haben. Ob das ein Vorteil ist, darüber lässt sich streiten. [emoji6]

Gruß Hoppel


----------



## Shadow_dream (15. März 2016)

hoppel118 schrieb:


> Hey Shadow, schau mal auf der Supermicro-Seite rechts im Menü unter "Testd Memory List". Dort wird auch der 2400er ECC Speicher aufgeführt. Diese Info fehlt anscheinend einfach auf der Hauptseite.



Ich vermute da eines: Da überall nur von 2133Mhz Ram die Rede ist (Handbuch, Homepage,...) denke ich, dass der 2400-er Ram zwar Kompatibel ist, aber nur mit 2133Mhz betrieben wird. 

6 Platten ist bei Z2 Preis-Leistungstechnisch das Optimum. Du bekommst die gute Redundanz von 2 Platten und 100% netto Kapazität für 50% Aufpreis. Und ja, ZFS vergrößert deine Arrays NICHT. du kannst Platten hinzufügen, aber unter großem Risiko deine Daten zu verlieren (etwa wie eine RAID0). Was du aber tun kannst, ist alle bestehenden Platten durch Größere zu ersetzen.
Ich schreibe heut Abend mehr dazu.

Edit: 
Du kannst dir das so vorstellen:
Du legst 6 physische Festplatten ein und machst daraus ein RAID-Z2 Verbund -> Eine virtuelle Festplatte die unter der Haube mit den Raid-spezifikationen/Redundanzen arbeitet. 
Wenn du jetzt 3 neue Platten (zb RAID-Z1) einlegst, dann kann ZFS diese nicht der ersten virtuellen Festplatte hinzufügen, sondern macht eine zweite und bindet beide über RAID-0 zusammen.
Du hast jetzt gemäß Z2 und Z1 auf den virtuellen Platten redundanz, aber sobald eine der virtuellen Platten abschmiert (zb die Z1 verliert 2 Platten), verlierst du den ganzen Pool. RAID-0 eben.

Ich weiß nicht, wie deine Anforderungen sind - 8 TB sind schon ne Menge und offensichtlich erwartest du großen Wachstum. In diesem Fall könnte es sich lohnen mehr kleine Platten einzusetzen. Da du das fertige Array (ohne Datenverlust) nur vergrößern kannst, indem du kleine Platten durch größere Platten einwechselst, würde ich nicht gleich am oberen Ende anfangen (8 TB Platten). Nimm zb 8x4 TB oder 8x6 TB. Du kannst am Ende immer noch auf 8x8 TB upgraden. Wenn du mit 6x6 TB anfängst, ginge nur noch 6x8 TB. (Oder Enterprise 10 TB)


----------



## hoppel118 (15. März 2016)

Wahrscheinlich sollte ich wirklich 8x4TB (=24TB netto) in die nähere Betrachtung miteinbeziehen. Später, wenn sich der freie Speicher dem Ende neigt, gehe ich dann auf 8x8TB (=48TB netto). Das wäre dann nochmal eine Verdopplung und ich hätte durch den Austausch der HDDs gegen frische HDDs wieder eine neue Lebenszeit von 3-5 Jahren.

Wenn ich direkt auf 8x8Tb gehen würde, würden mir die Platten wahrscheinlich, weit bevor ich den Speicher annähernd voll habe, abrauchen. Mit 24TB netto sollte ich die nächsten 3-5Jahre auskommen. In der Konstellation 8x4TB liege ich mit WD Red bei knappen 1.300€.

Das werde ich mir auf jeden Fall nochmal durch den Kopf gehen lassen.

Hoffentlich ist das Mainboard bald lieferbar.

Danke für diesen Ideenaustausch.


----------



## hoppel118 (15. März 2016)

Hallo shadow,

kennst du diesen Vergleich schon? Macht mich doch nochmal ein wenig neugierig auf FreeNAS:

FreeNAS vs OpenMediaVault - FreeNAS - Open Source Storage Operating System

Für welches HDD-Modell hattest du dich nun eigentlich entschieden?


----------



## hoppel118 (18. März 2016)

Hey Leute,

ich habe mittlerweile das gesamte Equipment bestellt. Man kann es kaum glauben, das Mainboard habe ich bereits erhalten. Es war kurzzeitig genau die Menge 1 im Lager des Händlers "klarsicht-it.de" verfügbar. Nachdem ich sofort zugegriffen habe, traf es tatsächlich schon einen Tag später bei mir ein.

Festplatten-technisch habe ich mich nun für 8x4TB (WD Red) entschieden. Was den Prozessor betrifft, habe ich mich nochmal umentschieden. Es ist nun die Stromsparvariante E3-1240Lv5 geworden. Auch wenn die CPU etwas weniger kräftig ist, sollte sie für meine Zwecke ausreichen.

Bisher habe ich lediglich das Mainboard und 3 HDDs zu Hause. Insgesamt kaufe ich alles bei 3 verschiedenen Händlern. Einerseits war es mir wichtig, nach Möglichkeit die HDDs aus unterschiedlichen Produktionsreihen zu bekommen (mal sehen sehen ob das klappt) und andererseits gibt es keinen Händler der wirklich alles, was ich haben wollte, im Portfolio hat.

Ich melde mich sobald es weiter geht.

Gruß Hoppel


----------



## Shadow_dream (19. März 2016)

Ich habe mich für 6x4TB RED (non pro) entschieden. Das sollte für meine Zwecke reichen.
Mein Gehäuse packt 10x 3,5Zoll Platten (2x4 + 2x1), darum hab ich mir gedacht 6 Arbeitsplatten + 2 Hotspares (vielleicht gleich 8TB Platten) sitzen zu lassen. Damit sollten die Daten lokal in diesem Gerät super solide sicher sein. Dazu kommt logischer Weise externes Backup. 
So hab ich noch 2x HDDs für andere Sachen. Ich hab mir zB überlegt die ein oder andere Überwachungskammera auf zu stellen und mit RAID1 Purples zu betreiben.
Übrig bleiben 2x 2,5 Zoll (SSD) slots, die ich für Jails in FreeNAS bereit halte und OS-Backup, auch RAID1. Ich hoffe, ein vollwertiges Debian o.ä in eine Jail zu bekommen, damit ich so die Flexibilität behalte. Ich konnte schon MythTV (TV-Software) zum laufen bekommen, also ... mal sehn.

Übrigens hab ich heute Morgen bei Sona.de rein geschaut, und sie sagen, dass sie das Mainboard lagernd haben!!!   
Ich rechne mit der Lieferung kommende Woche, dann werden Kabel geraucht was das Zeug hält!
Dass du dein Board schon hast ... mir steht der Neid ins Gesicht geschrieben. Gratuliere!


----------



## hoppel118 (19. März 2016)

Shadow_dream schrieb:


> Übrigens hab ich heute Morgen bei Sona.de rein geschaut, und sie sagen, dass sie das Mainboard lagernd haben!!!
> Ich rechne mit der Lieferung kommende Woche, dann werden Kabel geraucht was das Zeug hält!
> Dass du dein Board schon hast ... mir steht der Neid ins Gesicht geschrieben. Gratuliere!



Ich drück dir die Daumen, dass du deins auch schnell bekommst. Ich wäre an deiner Stelle auch neidisch!  Mein Problem ist, dass ich das Mainboard habe, aber alles andere noch fehlt.


----------



## Shadow_dream (19. März 2016)

hoppel118 schrieb:


> Mein Problem ist, dass ich das Mainboard habe, aber alles andere noch fehlt.



Dann sind Hopfen und Malz doch noch nicht verloren 
Ich hab heute noch etwas im Handbuch geschmökert. Ich bin einfach begeistert von dem Funktionsumfang in dem Board! Wie schön die vielen Komponenten ineinander greifen, da freut man sich über den Griff nach einem Server-Board. Du musst wissen, als ich es gefunden und bestellt hatte, war von einem Handbuch weit und breit nichts zu sehen. Ich hatte auf gut Glück nach der Spezifikations-Seite entschieden - und meistens haben so tolle Dinge irgendwo einen Haken.

Sag mal, hast du vor eine M.2 SSD zu nutzen? Bzw ist auf dem Board wirklich nur Platz für eine 2260? Denn ich habe ein großes Auge auf die "Samsung 950 Pro" geworfen, aber die ist eine 2280.
Ein so schnelles Laufwerk wäre gut um meine Transfers - sobald ich ganz auf Linux umgesprungen bin - über NFS als synchron laufen zu lassen. (FreeNAS kann die langsamen aber sicheren synchronen Transfers beschleunigen mit einem eigens dafür bereitgestelltem  Laufwerk, besonders wenn dieses für sich sehr schnell ist)


----------



## hoppel118 (21. März 2016)

Shadow_dream schrieb:


> Dann sind Hopfen und Malz doch noch nicht verloren
> Ich hab heute noch etwas im Handbuch geschmökert. Ich bin einfach begeistert von dem Funktionsumfang in dem Board! Wie schön die vielen Komponenten ineinander greifen, da freut man sich über den Griff nach einem Server-Board. Du musst wissen, als ich es gefunden und bestellt hatte, war von einem Handbuch weit und breit nichts zu sehen. Ich hatte auf gut Glück nach der Spezifikations-Seite entschieden - und meistens haben so tolle Dinge irgendwo einen Haken.



Ja, ich bin auch hin und weg! 



Shadow_dream schrieb:


> Sag mal, hast du vor eine M.2 SSD zu nutzen? Bzw ist auf dem Board wirklich nur Platz für eine 2260? Denn ich habe ein großes Auge auf die "Samsung 950 Pro" geworfen, aber die ist eine 2280.
> Ein so schnelles Laufwerk wäre gut um meine Transfers - sobald ich ganz auf Linux umgesprungen bin - über NFS als synchron laufen zu lassen. (FreeNAS kann die langsamen aber sicheren synchronen Transfers beschleunigen mit einem eigens dafür bereitgestelltem  Laufwerk, besonders wenn dieses für sich sehr schnell ist)



Damit habe ich mich nicht befasst. Als Systemplatte wird eine einzelne SSD herhalten. Evtl. werde ich das später mal in ein Raid 1 wandeln, derzeitig sehe ich irgendwie keinen Bedarf dafür.

Wo nun auch die SAS-Kabel da sind, ist mir (gerade noch rechtzeitig vor Ostern) aufgefallen, dass die von dir zuvor in diesem Thread benannten Kabel nicht passen:

LSI CBL-SFF887OCF-5M MultiLane SATA/SAS-Kabel: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor

Ich habe mal ein Foto vom Stecker des Kabels (mini-SAS) und vom Anschluss am Mainboard (mini-SAS HD) gemacht: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe nun folgendes Modell bestellt, da im Handbuch von "mini-SAS HD" die Rede ist:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LSI LOGIC LSI41 CBL-SFF8643-SATASB-6M ,6m Mini-SAS: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor

Falls du diese Kabel also tatsächlich bestellt hast, wirst du nochmal andere bestellen müssen. Ich hoffe, dass das denn nun die richtigen sind.

Gruß Hoppel


----------



## Shadow_dream (23. März 2016)

Mein Board ist endlich angekommen und ich hab gestern gleich das gute Stück zusammen gebaut 
Alles ging ganz gut von der Hand und ist auch direkt gestartet. Soweit bin ich mal zufrieden mit dem Ergebniss. Das einzig kleinere "Problem" (abgesehen vom nicht passenden SAS) war, dass ein einzelner Lüfter seltsame Drehzahlen hatte. Er war 2 Sekunden lang schnell, 2 Sekunden nachher langsam, 2 Sekunden nacher wieder schnell etc. In einem anderen Lüfterslot blieb er konstant schnell/laut. Gelöst habe ich das mit einem Low-Noise Adapter (war beim Noctua Lüfter dabei). Jetzt läuft die Maschine ruhig und leise im Memtest86 bis ich wieder von der Arbeit komme. 

Danke für den Hinweis, hoppel! Ich hab mir direkt Ersatz bestellt. Der sollte bis morgen auch da sein.
Wer hätte gedacht, dass SAS nicht gleich SAS ist :-/

Das einzige was mir noch Kopfzerbrechen bereitet ist das IPMI. Ich wollte mich direkt einloggen, kam auch über Browser an die Log-In Seite, aber ich kann auf die Schnelle kein Passwort finden. Warscheinlich steht es im Handbuch, aber das muss jetzt bis heute Abend warten.


----------



## Abductee (23. März 2016)

admin
admin

oder

administrator
administrator


----------



## Shadow_dream (23. März 2016)

Ah, admin admin hab ich probiert, in dem Fall ist es das Andere 
Danke! Ich probier es heut Abend.


----------



## hoppel118 (23. März 2016)

Hallo Shadow,

welcher Lüfteranschluss war das genau? Dann teste ich diesen Anschluss bei mir auch nochmal. Evtl. handelt es sich ja um ein generelles Problem.

Bei mir laufen derzeitig Error Tests für jede einzelne der 8x 4TB-HDDs in meinem Desktop Rechner mit HD Tune. Jeder Test nimmt ca. 9 Std. in Anspruch. Die 6. HDD habe ich gerade eingeschoben, bisher gab es keine Fehler. Für die Installation möchte ich gern auf der sicheren Seite sein, dass alle Platten in Ordnung sind.

Memtest86, guter Hinweis. Das hatte ich gar nicht auf dem Schirm. Da ich mich nun doch für 64GB RAM entschieden habe, weil ich mit ZFS und 8x 4TB die 32GB nahezu ausschöpfen würde, macht es umso mehr Sinn, auch den RAM nochmal zu testen. Da die Platten in ein paar Jahren potentiell gegen 8TB-Modelle ausgetauscht werden sollen, benötige ich dann sowieso die 64GB RAM. Und wer weiß, ob dieses RAM-Modul (gleicher Hersteller und gleiches Modell) dann noch verfügbar ist.

Ich drücke dir die Daumen, dass alles glatt läuft.

EDIT: Achja, die mini-SATA-HD-Kabel sind angekommen. Die passen! 

Gruß Hoppel


----------



## Shadow_dream (23. März 2016)

Der Vollständigkeit wegen, der Benutzername und Passwort für das IPMI lauten "ADMIN"

Zu dem Lüfter: Diese, die ich in FAN 1+2 sowie FAN 3+4 (die zwei doppel-Anschlüsse) angesteckt habe sind problemlos gelaufen. Den letzten hatte ich in FAN 5, als er sprunghaft die rpm wechselte. Dann habe ich ihn zu FAN A (Handbuch - am Board war es glaub ich als FAN 4 angeschrieben) gesteckt und er blieb konstant schnell.
Wie gesagt, ein Noise-Adapter löste bei mir das Problem.

Gut, dass die SAS-Kabel passen, dann kann ich meine Laufwerke auch bald anschließen. Hardwaretechnisch wäre ich dann fertig mit dem Server  (vorerst)
Softwaretechnisch prügle ich mich gerade etwas mit dem Bootlaufwerk. IPMI läuft wunderbar, aber das OS ist zickig wie ein Mädel *gg* Ich boote zwar von der .iso, aber irgendwie scheint der Server das nicht mounten zu können. Auch den vorinstallierten USB-Stick spuckt er wieder aus.
Toll am IPMI finde ich bisher, dass man Laufwerke virtuell einbinden kann. So brauche ich den Server wirklich nur als Rohbau ins Eck zu stellen und kann alles Software-technische vom Notebook aus machen - auch booten!
Also ne Lösung wird sich finden, das ist Tag 01 und dafür läuft es besser als ich gehoft habe 

Edit: Soweit ich rausgefunden habe, liegt das Problem an der Hardware. Kein Defekt - sondern kein Support seitens FreeNAS. D:
Ich werde morgen weiter rechercieren, aber so wie's aussieht ist Linux die Wahl der Dinge. Also OMV+ZoL


----------



## Shadow_dream (24. März 2016)

Heute ist das richtige SAS-Kabel angekommen. Ich konnte alles anstecken und jetzt funktioniert soweit alles.

Ich habe mir auch die OMV 3.0.2 Beta geladen und installiert, allerdings ist der Netzwerk-Treiber etwas Banane. Auch wenn ich den Treiber aus der mir gezeigten Liste nehme (hier: ixgbe = Intel 10 GBit Ethernet) will er das Gerät nicht haben - folglich auch keine Internetverbindung und keine Pakete - folglich auch kein Web-GUI, nur Konsole. So gerne ich die Konsole auch mag, mir ist das eeetwas zu barebone. Ich bin kein Arch-Typ
Ich lade mal die Treiber-ISO von Supermicro und probiere es morgen mit der aus. U.A sollten Linux-Treiber dabei sein. Intel bietet sie zwar auch an, aber die kann ich so (*.tar.gz) nicht über IPMI einbinden.


----------



## hoppel118 (26. März 2016)

So, ich bin jetzt wahrscheinlich an dem gleichen Punkt wie du. Oder hast du es mittlerweile hinbekommen? Mit dem Backport Kernel funktionieren die Netzwerkkarten auf jeden Fall. Habe mir gerade mal eine aktuelle Knoppix CD gezogen und getestet. Aber wie kriegt man den Kernel installiert ohne Netzwerk?

Bin am Überlegen mir irgendeine andere Linux-kompatible Netzwerkkarten zu ordern, den Backport Kernel zu installieren und die Karte wieder rauszunehmen.

Wie hast du omv installiert bekommen ohne Netzwerktreiber? Bei mir geht's dann einfach nicht weiter. 

Gute Nacht!


----------



## Shadow_dream (26. März 2016)

Die Installation kannst du abschließen, indem du, indem du einfach sagst "keinen Ethernet Anschluss" (1. Option, wenn er dir die Treiberliste gibt)
Ich habe gehofft mit einem puren Debian Jessie Install den Treiber reib zu bekommen (Hab jetzt nur Debian ohne OMV auf dem Server). 

Ich hab inzwischen das hier gemacht:

- Den Backport-Kernel 4.3.0 heruntergeladen (Download - AMD64)

- Zusätzlich initramfs-tools 0.120 heruntergeladen (Download - AMD64)
(Note: Beide Links kommen von hier: Debian -- List of sections in "jessie-backports")

- Beides auf einen USB-Stick kopiert

- USB im Server eingesteckt (langsam wirds peinlich genau)

- cd zum Stick (/media/USER/STICK/...), dann:
dpkg -i init[TAB] lin[TAB] [ENTER]

- reboot

Jetzt hab ich eine Internetverbindung und Debian aktualisiert (apt-get update + upgrade). Jetzt ist OMV dran - Mal sehn ob das "proof of concept" das ich gefunden habe taugt 
Howto install OpenMediaVault on Debain 8.x Jessie EXPERIMENTAL)


----------



## hoppel118 (26. März 2016)

Ja, über solche Sachen habe ich gestern Abend auch nachgedacht. Komme gerade in Osterstress, leider nur wenig Zeit für mein neues "Baby".

Berichte mal, ob und wenn wie du es hinbekommen hast.

Schöne Ostern!


----------



## hoppel118 (27. März 2016)

Hallo Shadow,

mittlerweile habe ich soweit alles am Laufen, dass ich mich mit ZFS auseinandersetzen kann. YEHAAA! 

Das einzige, wo ich mir derzeit noch unsicher bin, ist die Größe des Swaps. Openmediavault legt die Größe der Swap-Partition standardmäßig auf ca. 10GB fest. Nun gut, alte Regeln besagen, dass der Swap, so groß sein soll, wie der tatsächliche RAM. Leider hat man bei der OMV-Installation keine Mögölichkeiten die Partitionierung zu beeinflussen. Oder habe ich was übersehen, wie gehst du damit um?

Bei Thomas Krenn habe ich noch die Red Hat Empfehlung zur Swap-Größe gefunden. 

Swap Grosse unter Linux – Thomas-Krenn-Wiki

Gefühlt würde ich sagen, dass meine Swap-Partition 32GB oder sogar 64 GB groß sein müsste, da ich 64GB RAM phsyischen Speicher habe. Meine System-SSD ist 240GB groß, also genügend Platz für mehr Swap. Ich kann derzeitig nicht beurteilen, welchen Einfluss die Swap-Größe auf ZFS hat.

Eine reine Debian-Installation hatte ich bei meinen ersten Tests übrigens auch kurz ausprobiert. Dort wurde die Größe der Swap-Partition auf 64GB (= tatsächliche RAM-Größe) festgelegt.

Da ich mich momentan noch in der Testphase befinde, ist das erstmal alles halb so wild.

Grundsätzlich bin ich genauso vorgegangen, wie du es beschrieben hattest, allerdings habe ich direkt das openmediavault-Installationsmedium verwendet. Dann "keine Netzwerkkarte" bei der Installation ausgewählt, den Backports-Kernel auf einen USB-Stick kopiert, den Stick gemounted und den Kernel installiert. Dann die Netzwerkkonfig in "/etc/network/interfaces" vorgenommen, Ping-Test durchgeführt, dann vom Desktoprechner per openmediavault-WebInterface auf den Server. Läuft!

Dann über das WebInterface nochmal die beiden Netzwerk-Adapter sauber eingebunden, alle Updates eingespielt, festgestellt, dass es unaufgelöste Abhängigkeiten gibt, mich daran erinnert, dass ich aufgrund der fehlenden Netzwerkverbindung während der Installation keinen Mirror konfigurieren konnte. Also in die "/etc/apt/sources.list" um den Mirror zu ergänzen. danach wieder auf's WebInterface, es kommen einige Updates hinzu, läuft diesmal aber ohne Fehler durch. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nachdem nun alles läuft, habe ich erstmal alles schön verkabelt. Hatte mich bei meinem letzten Homeserver übrigens auch für ein Fractal Design Gehäuse entschieden. Die sind einfach clever durchdacht.

Hier mal ein Bild von meinem Server:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wie sieht's bei dir aus? 


Gruß Hoppel


----------



## Abductee (27. März 2016)

Hat das einen Grund warum du das Netzteil verkehrt eingebaut hast?
Teppichboden?


----------



## hoppel118 (27. März 2016)

Hallo Abductee,

in der Tat habe ich mir beim Einbau des Netzteils nicht wirklich Gedanken darüber gemacht, wie herum es wohl richtig eingebaut ist. Da (so wie es jetzt installiert wurde) alle Labels richtig herum sind, erschien es mir wahrscheinlich korrekt.

Welche Nachteile habe ich durch den falschen Einbau?

Wenn ich es anders herum einbauen würde, bekommt das Netzteil die Frischluft wahrscheinlich von draußen, da das Gehäuse nach unten hin quasi offen ist. 

Ansonsten habe ich im Gehäuserinneren einen schönen Luftfluss.

Gruß Hoppel


----------



## Abductee (27. März 2016)

Wenn du eine Grafikkarte hättest, würde das Netzteil etwas Frischluft klauen.
Aber auch ohne Grafikkarte würde ich zum Wohle eines gerichteten Luftstroms das Netzteil umdrehen.
Der Staubfilter von dem Gehäuse macht einen super Job.
Je nach Netzteil läuft der Lüfter durch die direkte kühle Außenluft auch langsamer.


----------



## hoppel118 (27. März 2016)

OK, coole Sache, danke für diesen wertvollen Hinweis. Gut, dass ich das Foto gepostet habe, sonst wäre es wohl für immer so geblieben.  Ich werde das Netzteil nachher nochmal drehen.

Gruß Hoppel


----------



## Shadow_dream (27. März 2016)

Ich hab in den letzten Tagen nicht wirklich Zeit gehabt (*grr*) und darum den Server seit meinem letzten Post nicht weiter gebracht.
Im Moment plane ich das volle Debian wieder zu löschen (GUI frisst Leistung, hehe) und wieder das 3.x OMV rauf zu legen. Ich wüsste nur zu gerne, warum das Setup meinen Stick nicht gleich erkennt... aber danke für den Tipp mit dem Spiegel-Server. Ich hab mich gefragt, ob der noch Nachhilfe braucht.

Ja, Fractal hat schon tolle Gehäuse im Petto 
Das Netzteil nach unten einzubauen ist im Normalfall besser, da so die Frischluft für das PSU von außen kommt. Das kommt den anderen Komponenten zu Gute, weil der Luftzug im Gehäuse mehr Wärme von von diesen mitnehmen kann.
Wie sieht es bei deinen CPU temps aus? Ich habe den Stock-Kühler verbaut und komme unter Last (Memtest) auf bis zu 55°. Ich habe auch an einen anderen Kühler gedacht, es aber sein lassen, weil der jetzige ausreichen sollte. Außerdem wollte ich einen Top-Down Lüfter damit die ganze Platine etwas Luftstrom krigt - wobei das in meinem Fall wohl eher überflüssig ist, da ich im kleineren Gehäuse die ganze Front mit 2x 120mm Lüftern aufgefüllt habe.


----------



## hoppel118 (28. März 2016)

So, das Netzteil habe ich mittlerweile umgebaut. Danke nochmal für den Hinweis. 

Was die Grundkonfiguration von openmediavault betrifft, habe ich mich an folgende Anleitung gehalten:

Installation und Konfiguration von OpenMediaVault inkl. Wake-On-Lan - Technikaffe.de

Dort wird sehr gut beschrieben, wie die HDDs per SMART überwacht werden können und man im Fehlerfall per Email informiert wird.

Ansonsten habe ich jetzt auch den ZFS-Pool (Geräte Alias = "Nach ID", ashift = "12" für 4k Sektoren) und das Filesystem angelegt, mehr schaffe ich aber bis zum nächsten Wochenende auch nicht, da ich beruflich die ganze Woche unterwegs bin. Eigentlich fehlen nun nur noch die Daten und die User.

@shadow: Wie kommst du jetzt zu einem Debian mit grafischer Oberfläche? Unter openmediavault läuft bei mir bisher alles ohne Probleme. Zumindest hatte ich bisher keine Fehler, die nicht erklärbar waren. OK, abgesehen davon, dass noch gar keine Daten drauf sind. 

Ich habe jetzt insgesamt 4 Lüfter in meinem Gehäuse. 

- 2x 120mm an der Front, um die direkt dahinter liegenden HDDs zu kühlen, Luft wird ins Gehäuse geblasen
- 1x 120mm am CPU-Kühlkörper, Luft wird in Richtung Hinterseite durch den CPU-Kühlkörper hindurch geblasen
- 1x 140mm an der Hinterseite, Luft wird aus dem Gehäuse gezogen und raus gepustet

So habe ich nun hoffentlich einen idealen Luftstrom etabliert.

Übrigens hatte ich mit meinem CPU-Lüfter auch das Problem, dass er abgewechselt immer wieder langsam bzw. schnell drehte. Der CPU-Lüfter ist der der beim "Alpenfön Brocken Eco" Kühlkörper dabei war:

CPU Kuhler - Brocken ECO - Alpenfohn

Ich hatte das Schnell-Langsam-Problem an allen FAN-Schnittstellen. Dann habe ich im IPMI herausgefunden, dass man einerseits über "Server Health - Sensor Readings - Fan Sensors" den Zustand und die Geschwindigkeit der Lüfter auslesen kann und andererseits über "Configuration - Fan Mode" die Geschwindigkeit der Lüfter einstellen kann. Bei letzterem kann man allerdings nicht für jeden Lüfter einzeln die Geschwindigkeit einstellen, sondern lediglich einen Modus für alle Lüfter festlegen. Wenn ich dann "Set Fan to Full Speed" konfiguriere, wird der CPU-Lüfter konstant schnell (1200R.P.M), alle anderen Lüfter (Fractal Lüfter) verändern die Geschwindigkeit nicht. 

Anscheinend kann der CPU-Lüfter nicht korrekt vom Mainboard gesteuert werden. Ich habe das Gefühl, dass der CPU-Lüfter auf 500R.P.M. drehen möchte, das Mainboard aber sagt, das ist zu langsam.  Da mich ein Bisschen mehr "Lärm" (trotzdem mega-leise) nicht stört, Server steht auf dem Dachboden, ist das Thema für mich erledigt. Das einzige, was ich hardware-seitig nun noch ein Bisschen eigenartig finde, ist, dass einer der 3 Fractal-Lüfter im IPMI gar nicht angezeigt wird. Kreuztests haben aber ergeben, dass die FAN-Ports alle in Ordnung sind. Evtl. werde ich den einen Lüfter nochmal austauschen. 

Gruß Hoppel


----------



## Shadow_dream (28. März 2016)

hoppel118 schrieb:


> @shadow: Wie kommst du jetzt zu einem Debian mit grafischer Oberfläche?



Ich habe ein aktuelles Debian aufgespielt, in der Hoffnung dass ich dort die LAN-Treiber bekomme. Hat nicht geklappt, also hab ich die Daten per USB rüber geschoben.
Inzwischen habe ich wieder eine OMV-iso installiert (3.2) und das Selbe versucht wegen der LAN-Treiber, aber komischer Weise ist das OS da nicht so happy mit. Ich hab zwar versucht deinen Schritten zu folgen, aber da kommt meine fehlende Erfahrung (trotz google) raus :p Vielleicht probiere ich es das Setup über Kommandozeile zu machen, oder ich spiele das volle Debian wieder auf und klebe OMV irgendwie dazu, je nachdem was ich besser hinbekomme.

Zu den Drehzahlen: Abductee hatte dazu mal gemeint, dass das Board min. 1000 rpm will. Vielleicht ist es genau das. Ich hatte es ja auch bei einem anderen FAN-Port, aber konnte das überraschend gut in den Griff kriegen. Vielleicht liegt es aber auch an den leisen Lüftern die verbaut sind, dass ich so wenig höre.
Die Konfiguration ist sonst ganz gut. Du solltest so Überdruck im Gehäuse haben, das hilft gegen Staub!


----------



## hoppel118 (28. März 2016)

Hallo shadow,

teile mir einfach mit, wo du nicht weiter kommst. Ich helfe dir gern, um das zum Laufen zu bekommen. Natürlich musst du dich ein Bisschen mit der Command Line auseinandersetzen. Grundsätzlich habe ich alles über Command Line konfiguriert. Updates habe ich dann allerdings immer über das openmediavault-WebInterface eingespielt, wobei ich mir vorstellen könnte, dass auch das komplett mit "apt-get update && apt-get upgrade" gesteuert werden kann.

Um die folgenden Dateien zu editieren, verwende ich den Editor "nano". Eigentlich musst du nur genau diesen Zustand (an deine Netzwerkumgebung angepasst) herstellen. Ich habe mein persönliches Netzsegment mal wegge"X"t. Zu beachten ist, das beide Interfaces eine eigene IP haben. Derzeitig ist keine Link-Aggregation (Channel Bond) angedacht, obwohl mein Cisco-Switch das könnte. 



> root@xxx:~# nano /etc/network/interfaces
> 
> # The loopback network interface
> auto lo
> ...





> root@mediatank:~# nano /etc/resolv.conf
> 
> #     Dynamic resolv.conf(5) file for glibc resolver(3) generated by resolvconf(8)
> #     DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE BY HAND -- YOUR CHANGES WILL BE OVERWRITTEN
> nameserver 192.168.X.1





> root@XXX:~# nano /etc/apt/sources.list
> 
> # deb cdrom:[Debian GNU/Linux 8 _Jessie_ - Official Snapshot amd64 LIVE/INSTALL Binary 20160102-11:44]/ jessie contrib main non-free
> 
> ...



Achtung, die 3 ### zwischen http sind in der sources.list zu entfernen. Wenn ich hier reine URLs aufführe, wird automatisch ein Link in einem nicht kopierbaren Format erstellt.

Was die Vorgehensweise betrifft, halte dich genau an die oben beschriebene Vorgehensweise. Wenn du die Netzwerkkonfig hergestellt hast, empfehle ich einen Reboot. Dann solltest du über die beiden konfigurierten IP-Adressen das openmediavault-WebInterface erreichen. Wenn du irgendwas nicht hinbekommst, sage Bescheid. Das ist wirklich sehr einfach. 

Läuft der neue Kernel denn schon in omv?


@administrator: Warum kann man hier bei den Beitragssysmbolen keinen Code oder ein Zitat auswählen?


Gruß Hoppel


----------



## Shadow_dream (28. März 2016)

"cat /etc/apt/sources.list"
Das hat mir gefehlt! Danke 

pre-down ethtool -s $IFACE wol g
iface eth1 inet6 manual
pre-down ip -6 addr flush dev $IFACE

die Zeilen sagen mir nicht wirklich was, die hatte ich auch nicht drin, aber hab sie mal eingetragen.


----------



## hoppel118 (28. März 2016)

Die sources.list habe ich auch ein wenig gesucht. Debian ist bei mir auch schon ein paar Tage her.

Mit "cat" kannst du dir den Inhalt einer Datei anzeigen lassen und mit "nano" editieren.

Den hinteren iface-Teil mit wol und IPv6 hat omv dazu gebaut. Wenn du das weg lässt, funktioniert die Netzwerverbindung trotzdem. Wie gesagt, nachdem ich per omv-WebInterface auf der Maschine war, habe ich die beiden Adapter nochmal sauber darüber eingebunden.

Mein Angebot steht, wenn du nicht weiter kommst, frage einfach. 

Schönen Abend noch


----------



## hoppel118 (29. März 2016)

Kannst du mal im IPMI schauen, auf welcher Geschwindigkeit und in welchem Modus deine Lüfter drehen? Rein interessehalber...

Gruß Hoppel


----------



## Shadow_dream (29. März 2016)

Der Modus ist optimal und die rpm um die 1200, einer 800 (warscheinlich der mit dem low-noise adapter).
Manchmal fällt der Wert bei allen auf die Hälfte, dann scheint das Board sofort die rpm wieder hoch zu drücken. 

Ach ja, zur Partitionierung:
OMV scheint das wirklich automatisch zu machen. Einstellen konnte ich das nur bei der Jessie installation.
SWAP ist soweit ich weiß die Auslagerungsdatei. Die kommt bei zu wenig RAM ins Spiel. Ich meine bei meinen Rechercen gesehen zu haben, dass SWAP nicht einmal zwingend nötig sei, aber eben bei RAM Mangel massive Performance einbußen hat.
Also so ne 4GB Partition wäre sicher sinnvoll, je nach Platz / Bedarf auch mehr. Ich werde mein Glück mit 8GB, oder 16 versuchen, weil doch viele Daten bewegt werden können. Kann auch mehr brauchen, das muss die Zeit zeigen. 

Übrigens, ich bring es nicht zusammen mit der OMV Installation ne Netzverbindung aufzubauen. Vielleicht hab ich einfach etwas übersehen. Jedenfalls werde ich wieder Jessie installieren, da ich es damit hinbekommen habe. OMV drüber zu ziehen sieht nicht schwierig aus.
Trotzdem danke für dein Angebot!


----------



## Shadow_dream (1. April 2016)

Meine Güte ist das ein chaos mit bleeding-edge-technology!

Ich hab Debian Jessie auf dem Server und mich durch unmengen Zeilen code gegraben, nur um am Ende daran zu scheitern, dass gewisse Pakete nicht so aktuell vorhanden sind, wie die Abhängigkeitsliste es gerne hätte.

Konkret handelt es sich um:
- proftpd-mod-vroot
-- proftpd-abi (kommt mit proftpd-basic)

- proftpd-basic
--libncurses (braucht v6)
-- libssl (nicht installierbar?)
-- libtinfo (braucht v6)

sobald die aktuell sind _sollte{/i] ich OMV über apt-get installieren können

#KopfRaucht

Edit: 
1) ok, hab aus Flüchtigkeit übersehen, dass es sich dabei um OMV 2.x handelt.

2) gibt's ne Möglichkeit von der ISO zu installieren ohne das OS dazu nehmen zu müssen (sprich Formatieren, etc)_


----------



## hoppel118 (1. April 2016)

Zu 2.) Mir nicht bekannt, dass das geht. Die einzigen Möglichkeiten, die du hast, sind:

A.) Debian Jessie installieren, die omv3-Paketquellen einbinden und die omv3-Pakete nachinstallieren 

B.) omv3 installieren und die ensprechenden Updates und Konfigurationen durchführen

Warum machst du es nicht auf meine Weise (Variante B)? Das dauert bei mir alles insgesamt eine Stunde. Sobald du die Weboberfläche erreichst, brauchst du das Command Line Interface nicht mehr. Schreibe mir einfach, wo du nicht weiter kommst.


----------



## Shadow_dream (2. April 2016)

Ich hab jetzt mal folgendes gemacht:
Da ich ohnehin schon wieder ein OS neu aufsetzen muss, hab ich mir gedacht doch nochmal einen Blick auf FreeNAS zu werfen. Hab mir nen aktuellen Build gezogen und installiert.
Ich hab mit Problemen gerechnet, aber soweit läuft das System von Haus aus. Alles bootet sauber, leicht zum einstellen, WebUI,... ich warte noch damit meine Daten rauf zu werfen und tüftle derweil etwas mit dem System herum wegen Stabilität und Transfers.
Sobald OMV3 rauskommt werde ich mir das sicher auch noch anschauen. Ich will sehen, welches der beiden besser zu mir passt


----------



## hoppel118 (4. April 2016)

Hallo shadow,

ich freu mich für dich, dass es mit freenas nun läuft. Obwohl ich es auch ein Bisschen schade finde, dass es mit openmediavault bei dir bisher nicht geklappt hat. 

Mittlweile läuft ZFS und die entsprechenden Samba-Shares für mein Heimnetzwerk. Ich habe viel gespielt und getestet, um mich mit der Funktionsweise von ZFS vertraut zu machen. Meine Daten (außer ein paar Testdaten) befinden sich allerdings immer noch nicht auf dem Server, da ich mir bis gestern Abend noch etwas unsicher war, was die Kompression betrifft. Ich habe ein paar kleinere Tests gemacht und bin von den Möglichkeiten und der Performance von "lz4" echt angetan, da die Kompression von Dokumenten und Text-Dateien wirklich enorm sein kann. Für Medien-Daten (Musik/Filme) ist die Ausbeute nicht ganz so groß. Meine CPU hat das On-the-fly-Dekomprimieren beim Streamen eines Filmes über ein Samba-Share nicht wirklich beeindruckt, verursachte Auslastung ca. 1%. 

Wahrscheinlich wirst du dich bei freenas mit dem Thema Kompression gar nicht so richtig auseinander setzen müssen, da, so wie ich gelesen habe, die performanteste Kompression (lz4) ab freenas 9.2.1 bereits standardmäßig aktiviert ist. Dieser Fakt, dass es bei freenas standardmäßig aktiviert ist, unterstützt meine persönliche Entscheidung, lz4 für meinen gesamten zfs Pool zu aktivieren. 

Nun fehlen mir nur noch das emby-plugin, die Installation meiner TV-Karte und die vdr-plugins (vdr, vdr-extras, vdr-vnsiserver).

Danach läuft der Server quasi so wie ich mir das vorstelle. Leider hat man nicht ununterbrochen Zeit: Arbeit, Frau und andere Hobbies... Das ist gar nicht so einfach momentan, das alles unter einen Hut zu bringen. Meine Frau zeigt sich aber verständnisvoll, auch wenn Sie meint, dass ich ein "Computer-Freak" bin.  


Gruß Hoppel


----------



## Shadow_dream (4. April 2016)

Nur ne kurze Antwort zur Kompression meinerseits, weil es schon spät ist und ich dringend ins Bett gehöre :p

Ich hab mich durchaus damit auseinander gesetzt. Kompression wie lz4 ist absolut genial und das Beste was du tun kannst!
Einerseits werden deine Daten kleiner, was bei mehreren TB durchaus ins Gewicht fallen wird!
Andererseits bekommst du eine bessere Datenrate aus deinen Platten. Deine Festplatten werden (+- Suchzeit) immer gleich schnell sein. Aber weil sie komprimierte Daten lesen, und die CPU sogar noch schneller mit dekomprimieren ist, bekommst du mehr Mb/s pro Platte! Selbst wenn dein LAN davon nicht profitieren kann, schonst du so deine Platten mit weniger read/writes.
Mir ist kein nennenswerter Nachteil bekannt, also mach das lz4 ruhig global an 

Edit: das mit OMV sehe ich so: ich glaube dass meine TV-Karte von Linux profitieren wird (offiziel unterstützt) und spätestenz mit ZoL sollte auch datentechnisch alles ok sein.
Ich hab zwar mal wieder "freenas vs omv" Artikel gesucht, aber die sind 2014, also halte ich mich nicht mehr damit auf. Vorallem da FreeNAS Entwickler nach OMV gegangen sind, sollten Probleme nicht mehr wirklich von Bedeutung sein. *Finger kreuz*
Ich habe schon Probleme gefunden, deren Natur ich nicht wirklich ergründen kann. Zb kann ich auf FreeNAS bisher kein LACP starten, damit schmiert mir das ganze LAN vom Server weg. Hast du LACP am laufen? Ich habs mit OMV selbst noch nicht probiert.


----------



## hoppel118 (4. April 2016)

Nee, ich habe LACP (802.3ad) nicht am Laufen. Derzeit ist das auch nicht angedacht, da ich mir dafür erstmal einen neuen Switch kaufen müsste. Mein jetziger Cisco SG300-10pp ist komplett belegt. Dem Server stehen zwei Ports zur Verfügung. Ich musste mich also entscheiden. Link Aggregation (eth0/eth1) oder IPMI (eth0/ipmi)? Ich habe für IPMI entschieden. Derzeitig reize ich die Netzwergeschwindigkeit noch nicht aus.

Was für einen Switch hast du denn? Damit 802.3ad funktioniert, muss das sowohl auf dem Switch als auch auf dem Server konfiguriert werden.

lz4 habe ich übrigens für den gesamten Pool aktiviert. Ich schiebe gerade meine Daten auf den Server. Knappe 8TB, das wird ein wenig dauern. 

Hattest du die Ethernetverbindung in omv denn nun schonmal laufen? Zuletzt hörten sich deine Aussagen hier nicht so an.

Während meiner ganzen Tests und Spielereien mit omv3.beta und zfs gab es bisher keine Probleme. Ich bin weiterhin von omv überzeugt!

Gruß Hoppel


----------



## Shadow_dream (5. April 2016)

Ich würde da auch IPMI nehmen. Für die Wartung vom Server ist das wesentlich einfacher. Vorallem wird man für gewöhnlich das Gigabit wenig auslasten, da lohnt sich die bessere Wartungsmöglichkeit bei Befarf mehr!

Ja, ging mir in meinem Netzwerk genau so. Hatte zwei Router verteilt, bei denen alle LAN-Ports schon belegt waren und ich alle anderen Geräte nur per WLAN ins netzwerk bringen konnte.
Nachdem ich für den Server 3 Ports gerechnet habe und 2 Ports für meinen PC (neue NIC) war ich schon bei +4 Ports in meiner Vorher-Nachher aufstellung. Da hab ich mir gedacht "Wenn ich eh schon was neues her tun muss, bringe ich möglichst alle Geräte zurück auf LAN" und hab mir einen 16-Port Switch von Netgear gekauft. Der hat mich dann erstmal mit seinen features erschlagen und ich war die meiste Zeit am Googeln  Soweit bin ich zufrieden damit, schade ist nur dass die SFP-Anschlüsse keine SFP+ sind, dann hätte ich die 10GBit schon im Einsatz.
Zusätzlich habe ich noch einen 8-Port Switch besorgt, da ich zwei verschiedene Orte mit LAN versorgen muss. Da mein PC eines der Geräte ist, sollte auch der dortige Switch LACP können und entsprechend gut mit dem großen Bruder angebunden sein (sprich 2x2 Ports + weitere Geräte, was die Router nicht hergegeben haben)
Das LACP zwischen den Switches läuft 1a, aber weder meinen PC noch den Server konnte ich darauf einrichten. Da muss ich mich nochmal schlau machen.

Bei meiner ersten Backport-Kernel Installation am OMV hab ich das LAN zum laufen gebracht, aber kein WebGUI bekommen. Nach einer Neuinstallation ging dann nichts mehr.
Seit ich FreeNAS drauf habe geht das LAN von Haus aus, aber LACP nicht. Außerdem weiß ich noch nicht, ob ich die TV-Karte zum laufen bringe. Von dem her tendiere ich schon dazu nochmal OMV zu versuchen. Ich weiß ja, dass die aktuellen Treiber funktionieren, nur mit dem Setup wollte es bisher nicht so recht (das schiebe ich auch auf den BETA-Status, damit ich nicht ganz so dumm da stehe  )


----------



## Shadow_dream (6. April 2016)

Ich glaube ich hab jetzt nen guten Schritt in Richtung Erfolg geschafft!
OMV3.0.2 aufgespielt, Kernel 4.3 drüber gezogen, Netzwerk eingestellt und voila - WebGUI ist erreichbar!
hab gleich als Erstes LACP probiert, und das System hat es anstandslos angenommen. Am Anfang hatte ich Sorge, weil mir der Boot-Screen (IPMI) keine IP zum Webhost nannte, aber das WebGUI ist trotzdem erreichbar. Der Switch meldet auch funktionierendes LACP, also denke ich ist soweit alles im grünen Bereich.

Allerdings wirft mit die Aktualisierung etliche 404 (not found) Fehler hin. Das ist komisch, weil nur 4 Spiegelserver eingetragen sind - und die sollten ja laufen. Zumindest klingt es bei dir so, als ob sie es tun, also ...?
Ich habe zum Teil auch versucht die Pakete manuell zu laden, aber ehrlich gesagt wird mir die Abhängigkeitsliste zu lang 
Ich werde mir das am Freitag nochmal durchlesen, was du auf den letzten Seiten gepostet hast. Vielleicht finde ich dort den Grund. notfalls gibt es ja immer noch google

Edit: Ok, irgendwie hab ich es doch noch hinbekommen - ein Hoch auf die Kommandozeile 
Fehler krieg ich zwar immer noch, aber das wird auch noch


----------



## hoppel118 (6. April 2016)

Cool, freut mich, dass du es doch noch geschafft hast und nun sogar auch noch LACP läuft. Ich habe mir mittlerweile den 4.4er Kernel aus den Backports gezogen, da es sich dabei um die LTS Variante handelt. Bei dem werde ich dann erstmal bleiben. 

Mit zfs und smb hatte ich bisher übrigens noch keine Probleme. Meine Daten liegen auf dem Server. Für den Fall der Fälle ist aber alles gebackuped. 

Musste den Pool übrigens über die Kommandozeile anlegen, weil "by-id" nicht über die omv-Weboberfläche funktionierte und immer wieder "by-path" gesetzt wurde, obwohl ich "by-id" ausgewählt hatte. Mittlerweile gab es aber schon ein paar zfs-Updates, evtl. funktioniert das mittlerweile auch über die Weboberfläche. Achte da mal drauf.

Gruß Hoppel


----------



## hoppel118 (14. April 2016)

Moin shadow,

wie sieht's aus? Wie weit bist du mit deinen Tests?  

Bei mir läuft mittlerweile soweit alles:

- zfs - mit einigen Filesystemen, jede Medienkategorie (Movies, Music, Pictures, TV, etc.) hat ein eigenes Filesystem erhalten
- vdr - streaming des Live-TV-Signals per vnsi an Kodi
- emby - zur Verwaltung meiner Mediensammlung

Hatte bisher noch keinen einzigen Absturz.

Im Großen und Ganzen kann man alles per omv web gui konfigurieren und verwalten. Das Sahnehäubchen mit eigener Weboberfläche ist emby. Transcoding an iphone und ipad läuft. Direktes Streaming über Samba funktioniert ebenfalls tadellos. Die Integration in Kodi anhand von "emby for kodi" ist der absolute Oberhammer. Von Emby selbst merkt man damit nicht mehr viel. Emby wird komplett transparent in kodi integriert. Achtung, damit emby auf die zfs filesystems zugreifen kann, muss man path substitutions in emby konfigurieren. Aber das ist pillepalle und funktionierte auf anhieb. Emby Media Theatre sieht auch richtig klasse aus. Allerdings gibt es noch kein vdr plugin für emby, so dass das erstmal flach fällt. Was grundsätzlich kein Problem ist, denn die Alternative ist kodi.  Da vdr ein deutsches Projekt ist und ich damit gewisse Heimatgefühle verbinde, möchte ich auch gern dabei bleiben und eher nicht zu tv headend oder ähnliches wechseln.

Das alles in Kombination rockt richtig!

Das einzige was ich jetzt noch geregelt kriegen muss, ist timeshifting und serien timer recordings. Dann kann ich das Gesamtsystem produktiv schalten, ohne dass ich von meiner Frau verhauen werde. 

Mit kernel 4.4 erhalte ich ein paar Fehler im log file, die es mit 4.3 nicht gab. Die finde ich dann auch mit dmesg. Da gibt's auch nen offiziellen kernel bug dazu. Du müsstest die mit kernel 4.4 dann auch haben, hast ja quasi dasselbe system. 

Probleme kann ich damit aber nicht in Verbindung bringen, da es keine Probleme gibt.



> [291017.761516] pcieport 0000:00:1c.0: AER: Corrected error received: id=00e0
> [291017.761534] pcieport 0000:00:1c.0: PCIe Bus Error: severity=Corrected, type=Data Link Layer, id=00e0(Transmitter ID)
> [291017.763803] pcieport 0000:00:1c.0:   device [8086:a110] error status/mask=00001000/00002000
> [291017.766000] pcieport 0000:00:1c.0:    [12] Replay Timer Timeout



Zwischendurch habe ich übrigens aufgrund defekter dependencies bei emby meinen Server komplett neu aufgesetzt. Der Import des zfs pools war mega easy. Ein Knopfdruck im omv web gui. Danach war wieder alles da und so wie es sein soll. Es stellte sich dann heraus, dass emby und zfs unterschiedliche Paket-Versionen als Abhängigkeit voraussetzen. Das Problem kann gelöst werden indem man das zfs plugin übergangsweise deaktiviert, emby installiert und zfs wieder aktiviert. Wahrscheinlich wird das irgendwann auch funktionieren. Aber hey das alles ist beta...

Im omv forum wird nun übrigens öfters davon gesprochen, dass die nächste beta version von omv evtl. nochmal alles kaputt macht, weil der Hauptentwickler gerade extrem viele Änderungen an omv vornimmt. Naja, schauen wir mal.  


Gruß Hoppel


----------



## Shadow_dream (16. April 2016)

Du machst mich ganz neidisch :-0

Ich war die Woche unterwegs und hab den Server nicht angreifen können. 
Mittlerweile hatte ich FreeNAS installiert, gemerkt dass manche Dinge (zB Netzwerk Einstellungen) dort flüssiger/einfacher sind aber genau so gewisse Dinge nicht so einfach von der Hand gehen. Also beide Systeme, OMV und FreeNAS, haben ihre Vor- und Nachteile in Einfachkeit, was den aktuellen Stand betrifft. 

Da ich mir von OMV, sprich Linux, mehr Vorteile erhoffe, habe ich das wieder installiert und beiße mir gerade an den Settings die Zähne aus >_>
Komischer Weise passt die sources.list nicht und die Updates kommen nicht rein. Ich hab mich 1:1 an dein Beispiel gehalten, so wie ich es in einer vorherigen Installation auch zum Laufen gebracht habe - ich vermute eher irgend einen Installations-Fehler (naja, zumindest löst das meist ein Problem). Ich hab eh nix zu verlieren 

Emby ist klasse, das hab ich auf FreeNAS auch probiert, aber das lief noch nicht sauber. Zusammen mit Kodi gibt das ne tolle Kombi!

VDR kenne ich nicht. Ich hatte für Live-TV an MythTV gedacht. Ich hab gelesen, dass das zB unterscheiden kann zwischen Film und Werbung und so in der fertigen Aufnahme die Werbung raus löschen kann. - nicht nativ, soviel ich weiß. Das muss man schon einstellen.

Ich hol mir mal weiter wunde Finger vom Tippen und Klicken 

Edit: Also das Updaten tut mal wieder. Hab warscheinlich die Netzwerkeinstellungen kaputt gemacht, als ich LACP anwerfen wollte, hehe


----------



## hoppel118 (20. April 2016)

Shadow_dream schrieb:


> Emby ist klasse, das hab ich auf FreeNAS auch probiert, aber das lief noch nicht sauber. Zusammen mit Kodi gibt das ne tolle Kombi!



Auf omv hatte ich bis jetzt noch keine Probleme. Als wir mit unserem Server-Thema hier begonnen haben, lief emby auf omv3 noch gar nicht. Nachdem ich danach gefragt habe, ging es ziemlich zügig mit der Entwicklung los. Wahrscheinlich hatte der user "tekkb" im omv forum die Portierung zu omv3 aber sowieso schon auf der Agenda.  



Shadow_dream schrieb:


> VDR kenne ich nicht. Ich hatte für Live-TV an MythTV gedacht. Ich hab gelesen, dass das zB unterscheiden kann zwischen Film und Werbung und so in der fertigen Aufnahme die Werbung raus löschen kann. - nicht nativ, soviel ich weiß. Das muss man schon einstellen.
> 
> Ich hol mir mal weiter wunde Finger vom Tippen und Klicken



Beschäftige dich mal mit vdr und vnsi. Für beides gibt es omv-plugins. Das war kein großer Aufwand das einzurichten. Plugins zum Werbung herausschneiden gibt es für vdr auch. Habe ich mich aber auch noch nicht mit beschäftigt, da es dass nicht direkt als omv-plugin gibt.

Momentan will ich mein System noch sauber halten. Es ist auch noch nicht produktiv im Einsatz, da ich noch weitere Tests mit Timeshift machen möchte. Wenn das nicht funktioniert gibt's Ärger zu Hause. Grundsätzlich habe ich aber auch das schon zum Laufen bekommen. Ich habe so ziemlich alles was ich herausgefunden habe, auch in irgendwelchen Threads im omv bzw. vdr forum dokumentiert.

Wahrscheinlich wirst du auf dieselben Probleme stoßen. Die wichtigsten Threads findest du hier:

omv zfs: [HOWTO] Instal ZFS-Plugin & use ZFS on OMV  - General - OpenMediaVault
omv emby: openmediavault-emby plugin (formerly mediabrowser)  - Plugins - OpenMediaVault
omv vdr: VDR Plugin  - Plugins - OpenMediaVault
vdr timeshift: [gelost] Timeshift mit vdr, vnsi und kodi  - xbmc / kodi - VDR Portal
vdr kodi serienaufnahme: Serienaufnahmen mit vdr, vnsi und kodi  - xbmc / kodi - VDR Portal

- in dem zfs thread habe ich noch 2 Fragen offen, vielleicht kannst du die ja beantworten
- w_scan (channel scan) im omv-vdr-plugin funktioniert gerade nicht, geht aber anhand von manuellem Editieren der /etc/vdr/channels.conf
- "client specific menu" im windows kodi vnsi addon läuft in den aktuellen kodi versionen (16.0 und 16.1rc2) in einen Fehler der aber mittlerweile behoben wurde, allerdings wird der Zugriff auf das vdr osd solange nicht funktionieren bis das addon von DX9 zu DX11 portiert wurde. So wie ich das sehe, kann man aber auch alle Einstellungen direkt im Backend vornehmen. Hier der Issue dazu: https://github.com/FernetMenta/vdr-plugin-vnsiserver/issues/48
-Serienaufnahmen funktionieren derzeit noch nicht mit kodi und vnsi

Vielleicht erspart dir das ein wenig Recherchearbeit.

 Gruß Hoppel


----------



## hoppel118 (23. April 2016)

Moinsen,

hier noch die Lösung bzw. der Workaround für die ständigen pcie errors im syslog:

http://forums.openmediavault.org/in...4-Error-AER-Corrected-error-received-id-00e0/ 

Mit diesen grub-Parametern gibt es diese Meldung nicht mehr. Meiner Meinung nach gab es das Problem mit kernel 4.3 noch nicht.

Gruß Hoppel


----------

